# Planetouched Peril



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen, I would like speech to be in "quotes," thoughts to be in _italics_, and actions to be between *asterisks.*  If you want to use colored text, that's fine, but it must be light enough for me to read.  When in doubt, please go with the lighter color.

*Our Cast of Characters*

*Fangor the Fierce* - *Ashlie* - Female Dust Genasi Rogue 1
*Jolmo* - *Kani Icebreath* - Male Ice Para-Genasi Druid 1
*Lady Shatterstone* - *Fianna Glade* - Female Human Druid 2 
*Ghostknight* - *Helliad Noman's Son* - Male Human Cleric 2 of Pelor

_Inactive Players and Characters_
*Emperor Valerian*- *Aeron Malthis* - Male Radiance Genasi Sorcerer 1
*wolfheart* - *Pharos Victorix, "The Lion of Pelor"* - Male Half-Elf (Black Pine) Fighter 1/Cleric of Pelor 1
*Temujin* - *Sakurai 'Saku'* - Male Human Fighter 2
*Cannibal Kender* - *Zafira* - Female Fire Genasi Fighter 1
*Verbatim* - *Jabin Jarek* - Male Ooze Gensai Diviner 1
*Rhia* - *Azure Rentlon* - Female Radiance Genasi Bard 1

Out Of Character Thread
Rogue's Gallery Thread

And now, the story...

~~~~~~~~

Today is a quiet day in the small city of Willow Grove.  Set in the vast grasslands of mid-eastern Low'verok, there is little but rolling hills and moors for many dozens of miles.  Streams criss-cross the landscape, and the occasional trees line the watercourses.  Though it is not particularly strategically placed, it is at the crossroads of major roads going east to west and north to south.  Trade is one of the biggest businesses here, and all that goes with it.  The town boasts a thriving Adventurer's Guild in addition to its Caravan, Moneychanger, Trader, Tanner, Smithy, and other various guilds, in addition to its famous Horse Trainer's guild.  

In a land usually bathed by sun, and in a town with so much trade, it is no surprise that the two largest temples here are to Pelor and Waukeen, with Tymora running a close third.  Pharos, Lissandra sent you to the temple of Willow Grove to gain some experience in a smaller parish, and one that was far away from Andeluvian politics.  Several other faiths showed unseemly interest in your unusual investure into the priesthood, and The Daughter of the Sun thought it best to have you go elsewhere.  She said you would be able to find yourself and your faith better on your own.

The temple here is rich and well-appointed, with five priests and twice as many acolytes, in addition to the laybrothers and sisters.  Your training as a guardsman has proven to be quite valuable, as most of the priests here are not particularly martial-minded, preferring the healing arts to those of war.  However, the head priest, Darqu Felfire, has suggested that one such as yourself should not be confined to one small town.  He hinted that your skills would be more needed outside the city.  

The Guildmaster of the Adventurer's Guild, a lightning genasi called Sarwen Tash, has said she would be happy to help you assemble a group.  There's more than one group of travelers or traders that could use a group of adventurers.  There's actually a small party of pilgrims that will be going to a sacred site that requested a party with a priest in it.  But they've found none as of yet.

Aeron, your last adventure led you to this small plains city.  Adventure is ripe to be had here... if anyone needed a group to form.  Few will take single adventurers, unless they are nigh-legendary.  Which you will be in time, you're sure, but until then you'll just have to make due.  Unfortunately that means biding your time at the White Swan inn, providing the evening's entertainment alongside their resident bard in exchanged for their excellent foot and accomidations.  There's rumors of a new group forming, so you'll probably have to go see what misfits have come to claim gold and glory.

Zafira, your latest caravan with a temporary group have led you to the city of Willow Grove.  You've heard of it before; a trade city famed for the quality of its horses.  Several people give Chaos, your horse, an appreciative glance as you ride through the town.  The word at the Adventurer's Guild is that there's a possibility of a new group forming, one for a long journey of some peril across the more trackless areas of the central plains.  

You can find comforable lodgings both for yourself and your horse at the Saddlebag Corral and Saloon, a place that caters to the large number of horse breeders, trainers, and riders that live and pass through here.

Ashlie, you helped guard a funeral wagon from Gajin in the south all the way up here to Willow Grove, bringing home the bodies of those that perished at sea.  Now you find yourself at loose ends, as no similar job is available.  You could find one in the Adventurer's Guild perhaps, they usually have work.  But for now you can find a place to stay in the fine White Swan, or the more lively Saddlebag Saloon.  Or perhaps the Crossroads Tavern, a substantial building catering to rich merchants and adventurers.  

Saku, the hunt for a cruel man brought you near Willow Grove, and once your message was delivered in both intimidating words and a few choice blows, you have found yourself in this city as a place to rest for a day or two.  With your purse near empty, you will have to find a job, or a mark, sometime soon.  The notices posted outside the Adventurer's Guild promise a great deal of money for caravan duty, guarding travelers, and slaying monters, so that might be a possibility.  Or perhaps not, you will have to investigate first, life has taught you that hard and well.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 16, 2004)

*Ashlie getting acquainted*

_That sure was a long way to travel.  I still don't see what the fuss was about, as they are dead, no matter where they are buried.  Oh well, money is money, and we all need a little more than we usually have.  Well, at least hey rest in peace.  Now, what to do now...maybe a little sightseeing.  I am sure there are things that can be found in a place as bustling as this.  _ 

"Right Shilo?"  *She hands a piece of meat to her riding dog Shilo, and he follows closely behind her into the Saddlebag Corral and Saloon.*


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 16, 2004)

_I want to act.  Darqu is right, I am not cut out for the contemplative life. _ 

*Pharos strides out into the courtyard of the temple, lifting his head toward the sun to feel the warmth of the rays on his face.*

_The long hours of prayer and meditation have shown many new truths, but they have dulled my reflexes.  I feel rusty.  It has been too long since I donned my armor, and training with these temple priests provides no challange._

*Pharos gets a determined look on his face and he marches out into the town, heading for the adventurer's guild.*

"Today we make some changes,"  he says to no one in particular.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 17, 2004)

*Zafira rides her horse to The Saddlebag Corral and Saloon.*

_I'm glad that caravan duty is finally over. Long and boring. Didn't pay to well this time either. Maybe I should look into that job at the Adventurer's Guild. Sure to be more interesting. Well, first a quick meal. I am famished._

*She looks down at Chaos, and says in Nessarine* "You're probably hungry as well, right boy? Lets get you fed. We have to keep up your strength. Have you seen the looks people here have been giving you? Your probably the best horse they've seen in a long time".

*Chaos gives a neigh and tosses his head. Zafira laughs. "Don't let it go to your head", she says as they enter the corral.*


----------



## Temujin (Apr 17, 2004)

*Saku reaches town, pausing momentarily to get a feeling for the small city and to brush the caked on dust off his arms and shoulders. *

_Time to clear the dust off._ He thought.  _You've been wandering just a bit too long._


* As he shakes out his dusty hair, he jumps from foot to foot, landing on the balls of his feet.  His legs now energized, he straightens up  and stretches his back muscles, tense from a long days march. *

_I guess its time to find a decent meal and a good fight._ He thought. _ Maybe this place _ *will* _ offer some decent entertainment after all._

*Seeing a nice tavern to drink his fill for the night he makes his way towards the establishment's enterance. He smiles as he sees the sign, 'Saddlebag Corral and Saloon' and pictures the people that would cater to such an establishment. *

_ Let's have some fun. _

*His calm exterior is broken as he trips up the short stairs into the building, and falls through the entranceway, sprawling into the small tavern.*


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 17, 2004)

*Pharos strides through the front door of the adventurer's guild, receiving many odd looks as he is in his cleric robes, and asks to speak to Sarwen.*

when Sarwen finally appears, Pharos asks, "How soon can I be on the trail?  This temple lifestyle is sapping the energy from me.  I would like to hear of any propositions you may have?"


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 17, 2004)

_That tavern-owner is nasty!_ Aeron mentally complained.  _He's a brute, his uncouth, and he's a cheat!  I can't believe I fell for his tricks!_

*Aeron would feel his pockets, knowing they were 5 gold lighter than they should have been from the barkeeps swindling*

_I need to find something to get me out of here..._ his mind would mumble that morning.  _Something to get my name out..._

*He'll continue walking, arriving in front of the Adventurer's Guild*

_It'll be just like the last time...  except this time you'll find a group that doesn't include a bunch of old codgers... a group that'll be together for a while..._

*Aeron will walk in... and undoubtedly stand out in his finer cut clothing and fine walking stick (really his staff)*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2004)

*Pharos, Sarwen's short white hair stands straight out from her head, making her easy to locate in the Guild hall, even if she does somewhat resemble a dandelion.*

"Ah!  I'm finally glad you came around.  Well, let me tell you, we've had an influx of traders and visitors recently, which always means people looking for work for show up.  I'm confident I can get some people together in a few days.  You'll have work right off too, the Halaran pilgrims are getting pretty eager to go," she says, her pale blue eyes cheerful.  She'll lead you to the counter at the back, then go around and start inscribing your intention to work in the ledger.

"The first-time fee is fifty gold, which can be taken from your advance pay of your employers, if you don't have that kind of money on you," she explains.

~~~

*Ashlie, as you arrive at the Saddlebag Saloon, you can see that the stables are large, with several paddoks to let the animals run around in, should that be the owner's wish.  There's even a small kennel with a halfling dogboy for those with riding dogs.  For a silver you can stable Shilo, the dogboy smiling at him and ruffling his fur.*

*Inside the swinging doors you can tell that this is a place to unwind.  Here you won't find the horsebuyers, or at least not the ones that buy for nobles.  You won't find the traders or the merchants here.  Here you will find those that raise the horses, train them, drive them to market, and care for them.  A gnome with a fiddle is providing some lively music along with two others playing drums and a flute.  Several people are actually dancing in a spot clear of tables near the musicians.  The place has several lamps placed high on the wall, to avoid breaking, and many heavy tables and chairs.*

*Games of dragonbones, knucklebones, and cards are going on near the back, opposite the musicians.  Across from the door is a long bar with several barrels behind it, and to the right is a broad staircase.  The place is busy, but not too crowded yet, and you can find a seat at the bar or at a table, if you don't mind sharing.  Mostly you see humans, but there's the occasional earth genasi, half-orc, elf, half-elf, with a sprinking of gnomes and halflings.  You don't see any dwarves, but you're awfully far from the mountains.*

*Zafira, you enter the fine stables and corral of the Saddlebag Saloon, quite pleased at what you see.  They're easily the best stables you've seen since Benshay.  A polite human boy comes to take Chaos, a smile on his face.*

"He's a lovely horse, ma'am," he says diffidently.  Stabling will be two silver for your horse.  If he needs more than hay, grain, and a run in the paddok, that will be extra.

*Entering in the saloon you see a lively crowd of people, obviously many of them experienced horsemen.  Casting about, one person catches your eye, an ash genasi woman.  They're one of the rarer types, but related to fire, in a convoluted way.*

*Both Ashlie and Zafira would notice a dark-skinned young man, very large in both stature and build, trip on one of the uneven planks outside the door and come pitching through the doorway.  His thick, twisted locks of hair are woven through with copper rings, and he wears heavy gloves, as well as loose-fitting garments.  Saku, right before your nose meets the rather dusty floor, you do hear very lively music and see a quite friendly atmosphere inside the Saloon.  It's comfortably cool and dim compared to outside.  One thing you did notice, before greeting the floorboards, was the brilliantly red hair of a young woman just inside the door.*

~~~

*Aeron, as you walk in the extravagently decorated Adventurer's Guild, you see the object of your search.  The Guildmaster is wearing finely wrought clothes of pale cream, accented with silver, and bears the prominant badge of the guild on her right shoulder; a silver longsword crossed with a long red bone, over a starburst of yellow.  It's meant to represent skills with both weapons and magic, as well as the guild's reputation for monster slaying.  The guildmaster is obviously a lightning genasi, with that white-fluffy hair practically cracking with electricity.  She is talking to a man in the clerical robes of a priest of Pelor.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 18, 2004)

*Zafira walks over to the young dark-skinned man who fell through the door, and offers him a hand up.*

"Are you all right?", she asks."That was quite a fall."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 18, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> *Zafira walks over to the young dark-skinned man who fell through the door, and offers him a hand up.*
> 
> "Are you all right?, she asks. "That was quite a fall".


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 18, 2004)

*Assuming it is proper form to form a line, Aeron will walk behind the cleric and wait patiently.  As soon as there is a obvious break in their conversation, he will clear his throat politely.*

"Madame."

*He'll give a polite bow to the woman behind the counter, assuming she is a higher ranking employee, if not the guildmaster.*

"Good sir."  *He'll give another polite bow to the man who is obviously a cleric, before speaking to Sarwen.*

"I am called Aeron, and I believe I am listed in the Guild records as having been a recent member of the now defunct Defenders of Seven adventuring group.  I left a message two days ago requesting information on any new groups that might be forming, but regretfully my call has not been returned.  Perchance, madam, could you inform me of such?  I apologize if this is a busy time."

*He'll say this in the polite tone of someone thats spent a little too much time around the nobility.*

_Its been a week!  I've been stuck in that crud-hole of a tavern for a week!  I want out!_


----------



## Temujin (Apr 18, 2004)

*Saku [ftr2]*

* Taking the proffered hand, Saku rises to his knee, shaking his head slowly in disgust and embarassment. *

_Good job, Saku.  Nobody will mess with you now. 
Look how they're all gripped with fear._ He thought sarcastically as he sighed and closed his eyes.

* Glancing up to his aid, he nods a sincere thanks, his eyes opening as he rolls back onto the balls of his feet and rises to his full height. *

_If nothing less, you've managed to attact attention._ He notes as he looks at the firey-headed traveller before him. Scanning to room he takes in the patrons, taking note of some of the larger customers. _I almost hope one of them makes a comment.  My hands are beginning to forget the feeling of a good fight._

"Blessings be on yeh." He said, motioning to the bar. "Might I be able to buy yeh a drink in gratitude?"


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 18, 2004)

"A drink would be most welcome", Zafira replies as she turns and heads to the bar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2004)

*Sarwen looks over at Aeron and raises one white eyebrow.*

"I haven't contacted you because there haven't _been_ any new groups forming.  Until just now, that is.  Brother Pharos is looking to form a group, and I'm certain a wizard of your talents would be welcome.  Brother Pharos, Aeron Malthis, radiance genasi sorcerer," Sarwen says, nodding her head at the priest.  

*Pharos, you see a young handsome man with light blue skin, hair the color of new-minted gold, and violet eyes.  He wears stylish robes in shades of deep blue with accents of gold, fine gold jewelry, and a signet ring.  He bears a staff pieced together from many different kinds of good.  Aeron, Pharos is an elegant man of elvish descent, with coppery-red hair and blue eyes.*

*Saku, in scanning the room you note a pair of half-orcs in a table near the door that gave a snort of amusement at your clumsiness before returning to their ale.  They are massively muscled and have the look of drovers, their heavy canvas shirts and trousers coated with dust, their heads wrapped in colorful scarves, straw hats on the table beside them, and ropes belting their waist.  But it seems that the music of the band, the loud conversation, and dancing held people's attention to other things.  No one else seems to be looking at you, that you notice.*


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 18, 2004)

"Ah... I see what the problem has been, Madam.  Thank you for your assistance."

*Turns to Pharos*

"Fair priest... Pharos, is it?  If you are forming a new group, I am looking for a group to join.  Perhaps we should sit down here, and discuss what nature of persons you are looking for and the nature of your quest... over a bottle of wine perhaps?"


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 18, 2004)

> "The first-time fee is fifty gold, which can be taken from your advance pay of your employers, if you don't have that kind of money on you," she explains.




"I am afraid it will have to come from any advance that may be offered, temple life pays spiritually, not in hard coin."  Pharos gives a shrug and continues, " I should like very much to hear about the Halaran pilgrims, I feel that my faith may be tested by them as much as my sword."

*Pharos hears someone shuffle up behind him at the counter,  The man politely interrupts, and curiosity leads Pharos to listen as the man addresses Sarwen.* 



> "Ah... I see what the problem has been, Madam. Thank you for your assistance."
> 
> *Turns to Pharos*
> 
> "Fair priest... Pharos, is it? If you are forming a new group, I am looking for a group to join. Perhaps we should sit down here, and discuss what nature of persons you are looking for and the nature of your quest... over a bottle of wine perhaps?"




_Pharos is struck by the regal nature of Aeron, and is left to wonder what a man dressed in such finery would have need for adventure.  The thought makes him laugh to himself as he realizes he is in his prayer robes and the radiance genasi is probably thinking the same thing._

"I must pass on the wine.  Do not take offense, I have not taken drink since entering the priesthood, I hope you understand.  I should very much like to talk to you about forming a group as it seems you have experience.  I was just asking Sarwen about a group of Halaran pilgrims that are looking for escorts, and maybe more."  Pharos motions for Aeron and Sarwen to join him at a nearby table.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 18, 2004)

"No offense taken, friend Pharos.  At my former place of residence, we encountered many priests... needless to say, I would have been surprised if you had taken drink.  Then again, the Kord priests take drink, so there was no harm in asking."

*Aeron will give a slight laugh at the mentioning of experience.*

"Experience?  If one would count one simple kobold hunt with a retiring party, then yes.  In regards to escorting pilgrims... this will be my first time as well.  I remember when a group of pilgrims came past my former home one time.  Very interesting people... they were pilgrims to some smaller church though... Tor or Tyr?"

*Aeron will sit down at the table Pharos motioned towards as he continues to talk.*


----------



## Temujin (Apr 18, 2004)

*Saku [ftr2]*

* Tucking away the half-orcs in his memory for later reference, Saku turns and follows his earth-garbed companion to the bar. *

"Something cold." He requests, addressing the owner.  "Whatevuh be the ladies fancy as well." He adds.

Recieving his drink, Saku raises it, looking towards Zafia. "I am called Saku." He states, pausing afterwards to take a long pull on his drink and throwing a coin down on the bar.  Drawing in a large breath of air, he sets his mug down, unwinding after a long journey.

*[OOC: just wondering what time of day is it?]*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 18, 2004)

"Zafira", she replies to the unspoken question.

She takes a sip of her drink, then places on the bar.

"So Saku", she says with a smile, "what brings you to Willow Grove?"


----------



## Temujin (Apr 18, 2004)

*Saku [ftr2]*

*Saku motions to a nearby table, hoping to get off his weary feet.*

* Taking one last look at the distance to the table and any intervening patrons, Saku begins to walk backwards, still talking to Zafria. "The hunt for a killer." He says, taking another glance behind him and reaching out for a chair as he nears the table.  "He killed someone close to me." *

_Looks like I need another drink._ He muses, glancing at the near empty mug before him. _Where is that bastard anyways... 
This town can't be that big.. He *must* be here._ He reasons as he signals for another drink, still reaching for the chair.

"And yeh? Why are yeh in this hole? He questions Zafria, his right arm motioning around the room as if to say that this *was* the city.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 18, 2004)

*Ashlie looks into the child's eyes, and then procures 2 silver pieces.*  "Here's 2 silver pieces, take good care of Shilo and be sure that no harm comes to him."

_I guess this is as good a place as any.  My skills need some real testing, and the previous jobs are not as fullfilling anymore.  Perhaps a group that I could grow with would be better._

*Entering the bar, she notices the usual group of people.  The music is not as soothing to her as it would be to others.  She watches the flicker of the lamps on the walls, while moving toward the bar.  The sound of someone entering behind her draws her attention and as she turns, she watches as a large man stumbles into the doorway.  Helped up by another newcomer with red hair, she turns away toward the bar.  She thinks to herself, _"Hope he had a nice 'trip'."_  A smile almost breaks her lips, but her thoughts come back to the bar.  She has not had a real drink that she can remember.  She hesitates, and waits until the two newcomers order drinks.  Once they order theirs, she overhears the drink, and asks for one from the bartender.  As the larger "not so graceful" one and the red haired female sit and speak, she takes a sip of the drink; immediately spitting it out onto the bartenders face.  She apologizes for her actions and places 2 silver pieces on the counter.*

Eyeing the bartender, she asks, "Perhaps you can assist me.  I am looking for a new kind of job.  One that requires finesse and skill of a trained Rogue.  Who here would I be best to talk to?"


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 18, 2004)

"Me?", Zafira raises her eyebrows in response to Saku's question. "Just passing through. Between caravan jobs really, though thats getting a bit boring as of late. I thought I'd head over to the Adventurer's Guild. Heard a rumor that a group is forming for some perilous venture". 

She drains her mug and stands.

"You should check out the caravans and groups that are leaving the city. If I was a hunted person I wouldn't stay in one place for very long."  
She laughs. "Not that I do anyway."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

[OOC - It is late afternoon.]

*Safu, the barkeeper is a human with weathered skin and the scars one gets from a hard life outdoors.  He'll size you both up, and poor you both a frosty mug of ale apiece, charging you two copper for each mug.*

*Ashlie, the bartender palms your silver quickly and gives you a tolerant smile as he wipes his face clean with a rag.*

"A nimble-fingered one, are you?  Hmph, probably the Adventurer's Guild would be your best bet, they have use for all types.  If then don't, then maybe the Moneychanger's Guild has a spot open, if you're trustworthy," he says, and pours you a glass of something cold, opaque, and muddy brown.  A delightful scent of apple comes up from the glass.

"Apple cider," he whispers to you, "and I won't breathe a word of it."  Giving you a friendly wink, he goes to refill the glass of the beligerant loudmouth at the end of the bar.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 19, 2004)

*Ashlie, smelling the apple cider, remembers her life growing up with Gandlin the Halfling and stares blankly away from the bar.*  _I wonder if he has been called to another assignment?  Our paths may yet cross again...  _ 

*Suddenly, she shakes her head and comes back to reality.  She looks into the Salloon, checking is she missed anything or anyone that stands out.  As she is doing this, the red haired genasi and the larger dark skinned man can be heard.  She overhears them talking of the adventurers guild and possible work.  She will approach the table, hesitantly, and begin to speak.*

"I can't help but to overhear your interest in the Adventurer's Guild.  I myself was hoping to gain employment there as well."  *Turning to the red haired genasi,* "I see you are of a not so distant kinship to myself.  I am Ashlie.  Have you heard anything else of these possible jobs?"


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 19, 2004)

The red-hairded woman smiles. "I am Zafira. Pleased to meet you Ashlie. And no, I don't know anything beyond the rumors that a group is forming at the Adventurer's Guild. I was just about to head over there to find out more. You're welcome to accompany me." She looks towards Saku. "You're welcome to come as well. Perhaps you'd find your quarry there."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

*The three of you head out of the Saloon and over toward the main square.  The guild halls are all clustered here, as they would be in any town.  The Adventurer's Guild is always the most extravagent, decorated with the skull or bones of some monster.  Here it is the huge, rock-like fin of a landshark.  Going inside, you let your eyes adjust to the dimmer interior, taking in the other strange and beautiful things on the walls.  Troll skulls, ogre swords, and ancient tapestries combine to make the guild hall look both rich and somewhat dangerous.*

*Two men speak at one of the tables off to the side, one red-haired elvish man dressed in the clerical robes of a priest of Pelor, the other a radiance genasi man with sky blue skin, golden hair, and stylish clothes and jewelry of unusual richness.*

*Behind the counter in the back is a woman, a lightning genasi, with short white hair, prominantly bearing the badge of the guild.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 20, 2004)

*Zafira will head over to the lightning genasi woman behind the counter.*

"Excuse me, but I heard a rumor that an adventuring group was forming here for some type of mission. Would you have any further information?", she asks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2004)

*The woman looks up from her ledger, sees you all, and smiles.*

"Ah!  Today is my lucky day as well as yours.  Indeed, there is a group forming.  Brother Pharos over there as well as Aeron Mathis are beginning one, and with you three, we may have a substantial group.  Now tell me, what are your names and skills?" she inquires.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 20, 2004)

*Zafira looks back at the lightning genasi and says:*

"I am Zafira".

"I have modest skill in combat, as well as some experience training horses. I have served in the past as a guard on several caravans."

_I wonder if that will be enough._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2004)

*The woman looks over what weapons you're carrying with an experienced eye.*

"Scimitar and composite longbow, eh?  I'll need to see you practice your targeting and I'll have to have someone spar with you; that's policy.  Any skill with tracking?  Knowledge of the arcane?  Skill with any craft, or weapons repair?  Can you fight from horseback?" she fires off her questions rapidly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 20, 2004)

**Ashlie steps forward at the questioning woman.  She waits for Zafira to answer before introducing herself.*

"I am Ashlie, a Rogue by trade.  I am able to sneak about in an easy stealth for the likes of me.  My Shortbow and Rapier have proved deadly in the past, as they seem to find the more vital parts of my enemies.  I usually work alone, but have had a change of heart and would rather prefer a larger group, for more challenging assignments.  My skills are in the area of traps, locks, and stealth.  After all, how else do I tone my skills if I don't use them?"*


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 20, 2004)

Pharos notices the three newcomers, and gives them a discerning look as they approach Sarwen.

Pharos says to Aeron, "Those three look promising, I am always in favor of having fighting men in my company."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 20, 2004)

*Zafira grins at the lightning genasi woman.*

"I don't mind giving a demonstration of my fighting skills, she replies. "As to your questions, no, no, yes, no, and yes. And for the record my craft is bowmaking."


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 20, 2004)

*Aeron looks over towards the newcomers, and gives a nod*

"More people?  Excellent... the more interlopers through the countryside, the merrier!" he'll grin.  "Perhaps I should go and inform them that we are, indeed, in search of combat muscle for our little group?  Perhaps... after we see the 'combat demonstration' Sarwen proposed?"


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 20, 2004)

"I would enjoy seeing the demonstration myself.  As I also am proficient in the ways of war from my time in the temple gaurd.  In fact, it has been far too long since my mettle has been tested.  As a show of solidarity, I may take the challenge myself, if these three prove their worth."   Pharos is becoming excited at the prospect of hefting a sword again.


----------



## Temujin (Apr 20, 2004)

[OOC: Seeing as my comp is retarded, I will rewrite this seeing as I am now at the adventurers hall]

"I am Saku." Saku states, standing at the back of the room.  "I hit things."


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 20, 2004)

[OOC: I'm going to start coloring my spoken words]

*Aeron will grin, and stand up, and motion towards where the newcomers are talking*

"Well then, I think we should walk over there... and introduce ourselves as 'interested observers' of their fine talents.  You can join if you wish, I shall merely observe." he'll grin.

*Aeron will then start walking over*


----------



## Temujin (Apr 21, 2004)

* Overhearing the 'demonstration' comment, Saku perks up. "I am more than willing to face either of yeh in a simple contest of skill.  Weaponless, naturally.  Wouldn't want anyone getting hurt." He says pointedly with a serious face.

_Not that that will make a difference._ He thinks to himself.


.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2004)

*Sarwen looks pleased at Ashlie's comments and holds up a finger in a "wait" geasture.*

"Excellent.  There's always the need for someone sneaky.  It always comes up, mark my words.  Now, give me a little demonstration here," she says and drops an old, stiff lock on the counter.  "Pick that for me, if you would please.  And I'd like to see you in action with the others as well."

*Sarwen looks over as Saku and shakes her head slightly.*

"I'll need more information than that young man.  You hit things, with what?  Fists or daggers?  Are you trained in stealth or scouting?  Have you any skill or craft?  Any specialized area of knowledge?  Do you know anything of magic?  What is your experience with fighting?  How were you trained?  And yes, I'll need to see you fight as well.

"Now, for everyone, if this group pans out, I will need your initial dues of fifty gold pieces.  If you don't have that money on you, I will take it out of your advance payment.  You would be hired by a group of pilgrams, and I'll tell you more if you all check out."

*Sarwen will wait for Ashlie and Saku to answer before doing anything else.*


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 21, 2004)

Pharos says under his breath to Aeron, "These three have the fire in their bellies, This is a good sign."

*Pharos walks up next to the desk and nods to the three would-be adventurers.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 21, 2004)

OOC - Hey Isida, I am a bonehead!!!  I completely forgot about the Search Skill for trapfinding!!!  Can I redo my skill points or is it too late?  I understand if it's too late....my mistake...  

*Ashlie eyes the padlock on the counter, and with a fluidity of ease, grabs her masterwork tools, flings back her hood, to reveal herself, and proceeds to work the lock. * _This old lock has seen its days..._she thinks to herself.  

"If a demonstration is needed, then so be it.  Weapons or no weapons does not matter to me.  Death is inevitable and we are all dying, just some at greater rates than others.  I will pay your initial fee, although I see it as a bit high.  Now who would you have me spar against?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2004)

OOC - Fangor, no problem.

*Ashlie, the locks parts with just a bit of work under your skilled fingers, and Sarwen smiles.*

"Excellent.  I am Guildmaster Sarwen Tash, by the by, just in case you wanted to know.  As for who you are to spar against... how about against Saku here, if he deigns to answer my questions," she says, the last with gentle good humor.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 21, 2004)

"True, Pharos.  I think this shall be interesting to watch." 

*Aeron will continue to approach, and assuming he and Pharos have yet to be noticed, will introduce himself*

Myself and my cleric friend here could not help but overhear the conversation... and your offers to spar.  We too are looking for some assistance, with escorting some pilgrims.  I don't know if Sarwen has informed you yet or not that more are needed to form the escorting party for this group.  I remember one time..." 

*His voice will trail off, and then he'll realize he needs to get to the point*

"Ah, yes... um... anyways.  I find sparring so... interesting.  I myself don't have mastery of sword and spear, but nonetheless the fluidity of movement...  Oh... how uncouth of me.  My name is Aeron."

*He'll extend a hand*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 21, 2004)

*With a glint of mystery, Ashlie grins and looks over to Saku.*

"I am up to the challenge of sparring with this warrior by the name of Saku, Sarwen Tash.  I am most proficient with my Shortbow, but I can hold my own in combat.  Would you like a display with weapons, or unarmed combat?  And don't worry Saku, just because I am a woman, you shouldn't go easy...it may prove a mistake."   *Ashlie winks at Saku, if only to have him underestimate her abilites.*

_He seems to be searching for an excuse to fight, and death is always one step away.  It only matters which way you step._ ...she thinks to herself

*With the arrival of the other two patrons, she takes note of their comments and waits for the response from Sarwen...*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 21, 2004)

*Zafira turns to face Pharos and Aeron.*

"It is a pleasure to meet both of you. I am Zafira."

*shakes Aeron's hand.*

*Looks back at the lightning genasi woman.*

"Who shall I spar with?"


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 21, 2004)

"If a sparring partner is needed, you may try your skill against me."   Pharos crosses his arms, putting his hands up the sleeves of his robes, trying to look as unthreatening and pious as possible.  "I would enjoy the challenge."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2004)

"That sounds well, Saku against Ashlie, and Pharos against Zafira.  Come on out to the training yard and we can get things started," she says, gesturing for you to come with her.

*Sarwen will lead you out the back, to a fenced-in training yard.  It is packed dirt, not too dusty, and fully open to the sun.  A small pump is under the porch behind you, several buckets behind it, and several locked chests probably hold practice gear.  Several dummies and a few targets line the right side of the yard, a sturdy wall behind them.*

"First off, those of you who fancy yourselves to be archers, line up on the left side and fire me three arrows into one of those targets," she says, waving to the left.  It is about sixty feet to the targets.

[OOC - Temujin, you can do Saku's responses to Sarwen's questions retroactively, as she won't start the challenges until you say a little more than "I hit stuff."  ]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 21, 2004)

*Zafira will move over to the left side, draw her composite longbow, and fire three arrows at one of the targets.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2004)

*Zafira, two of your arrows find the center of the target, and one goes just a bit high, but still hits.  Sarwen nods and seems satisfied.*

"Anyone else who fancies themselves an archer?" she says, smiling and gesturing to the targets?

[OOC - Guys, can everyone turn off their sig from now on please?  Thanks.]


----------



## Temujin (Apr 21, 2004)

"I was trained by the streets.  These are my only weapons, and these are all I need." He says confidently, holding up his fists.

"I can also climb quite well and am a fair swimmer."
* Saku smiles at the though of combat. *

"Unarmed of course, Wouldn't want any permanent damage."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 21, 2004)

*Ashlie, walks to the left side, while drawing her Shortbow.  She draws the arrows and let's them loose, one after another in a fluid motion.*

*Satisfied with her efforts, she then walks back and glances at Saku.*

"So you hit things?  What exactly do you mean by that?  I hit things, and I am sure others do the same.  Nothing too special about that, is there now?"

_He's a big guy, and sure looks tough, but let's see how he keeps his cool in a match..._


----------



## Temujin (Apr 22, 2004)

"I never said I was more than average.  I am seen the worst in men, and I have survived. That is all."  He says to Ashlie's comment.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

*Ashlie, two of your arrows hit dead center, the third only slightly above them, and Sarwen nods.*

"All right then.  Let's have Saku and Ashlie begin now shall we?  Let's go with three passes," she says, indicating for the others to clear the area.

[OOC - You guys can just give me your general tactics and I'll roll the dice for this little combat.]


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 22, 2004)

"It is a shame I did not bring my weapons.  I would like to demonstrate my ability with the bow, and see how I stack up."   Pharos says to Aeron and Zafira as he comes around to get a better view of the fight between Saku and Ashlie.


----------



## Temujin (Apr 22, 2004)

[OOC: my goal is to grapple first and pin (its unarmed, right?).]

* Saku steps up. *


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 22, 2004)

"'Tis a shame.  I myself have no need to spar... I protect myself in other... more colorful ways."

*Aeron will give a big, mischevious grin*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 22, 2004)

OOC - Is there Initiative?  This would greatly change my style of combat....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

OOC - Ashlie will go first.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 22, 2004)

*With a quick glance at the sound of a test of combat, Ashlie acts out her plan.  She should not be in base contact with Saku, so she will do the following:*

If within 20 feet of Saku, she says, "So how do you want this fight?  How about you try and catch me first.  I am sure you are strong, but let's see if I can change that."   

*She will move outside of 20 feet form Saku and start mumbling something while moving.  As she reaches the edge of the distance she needs, she pivots and let's her cloak spin about her, causing a smoke cloud to form at Saku's base, growing and covering the 20ft radius she needs.  She would put at least 20 feet between herself and Saku.  Fortitude saves for Saku as the cloud thickens.  She will grow quiet, hoping that he can not discern as to where she is.*

Thinking to herself..._Looks like Sarwen forgot to mention the use of magic abilities.  When in doubt, take a chance!  After all, I am a sneaky little woman, as Harwin used to say.  (Harwin was her Halfling Master)...and this is my way of fighting!  They should be more precise in the future._


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 23, 2004)

Pharos says aloud to no one in particular, "Interesting move, I would not have expected such a show of power in a sparring match.  Good for her, that shows grit and determination."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

[OOC - Going to go with the assuming to dust genasi for now.]

*Ashlie dances back and spreads out her dust cloud, making it hard for Saku to see and breathe.  He moves in toward her, breathing shallowly to avoid coughing and squinting to keep the dust out of his eyes.  Lunging in he grasps her and pins her to the ground.*

[OOC - Saku passed the Fort save for Ashlie's dust cloud (DC 12) with a 21.  He made a melee touch attack of 15 against Ashlies touch AC of 14.  His grapple check was an 18 and Ashlie's was a 7.  Next round, Ashlie's up first.  You guys can just give me some if/then things and general tactics to speed up the match if you want.]


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 23, 2004)

"Very interesting move... perhaps something I should add to my repetoire!"

*Aeron will make a _fumph_ noise while spinning in place, as if he was conducting a magic trick*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 23, 2004)

OOC - I was under the impressions that all vision was ineffective through the cloud.  Was he able to see me to try and grapple?  After all, it should be Total Concealment.  And if he successfully attacked me by guessing the right square, he would have a 50% chance to fail the attack....

Or am I understanding the rules wrong?  Please let me know, as I am still a little new to the game, and would like to understand the rules well.

*WIll wait to see what the judges rule....*


----------



## Temujin (Apr 23, 2004)

[OOC: If there is a set ring or boundries, I will try to get her OB, else I am going to try and move (dragging her) out to get out of the dust cloud.  IF I lose the pin, I will try to grapple again, then make a grapple check to try and capture her in my manacles.   ]

[OOC: I am also wondering how the dust cloud works.. I assume it is centered on the genasi?  If it functions like fog cloud in the book, then it would seem to block darkvision too.  Nonetheless, its a damn cool ability.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 23, 2004)

[OOC: I am also wondering how the dust cloud works.. I assume it is centered on the genasi?  If it functions like fog cloud in the book, then it would seem to block darkvision too.  Nonetheless, its a damn cool ability.][/QUOTE]

*The Cloud, as I read it, has a range of 400ft+40 per level.  That means I cast it at your base.  That is why I moved outside of 20 feet from you, so that I would be outside the cloud, and you would be inside, not being able to see me at all, and I would only be able to see the cloud, and not you in it.  You would have an idea of where I was, and could try and guess to attack me, nominating a square.  Then even if you guessed right, you would have a 50% chance of missing the attack due to me having total concealment.  HOW COOL IS THAT???  Great for setting up flanking and surprises...*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 23, 2004)

Battle Tactics

Ashlie will be going for the "Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee" affect.  If she is EVER grappled, she will take an Escape Artist check to free herself.

Round 1 - *Moving around the sparring ring, causing Saku to come to her, she tries to effectively make him lose one round of actions, casting the Smoke Cloud at him.  This would last for at least one round, where Saku would be effectively blinded.*    

Round 2 - *Ashlie would pull out some Caltrops, and place them in the space in front of her.  Afterwords, she will take a 5 step move back, while the cloud disipates.  Once the cloud is gone, she will stand there, grinning for Saku to Charge her and attempt a grapple, hoping he steps on the caltrops and must stop.  If he makes it to her, then she will continue using Escape Artist checks to free herself.*    

Round 3 - *If he successfully makes it to her, she will try an Escape Artist check to get herself free from the grapple or pin.  If she frees herself, she will end her escape next to the Caltrops and adjacent to Saku.  She will then make a 5 step move to place the caltrops between herself and Saku.  (If you don't succeed at first, try, try again.)  Once done, it will be his last turn to try and do something to win this match, otherwise, I see it as a draw?*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

OOC - Whoa, whoa, whoa, hang on people.  Now, first off, Fangor, please go see the note I made for you in the OOC thread.  In your character you have all the stats and whatnot of a _dust_ genasi, but you keep describing yourself as a _smoke_ genasi.  Please make your choice.  

Now, if you stick with a dust genasi, you dust cloud works as follows.  I have already described this in the OOC thread, but I will describe it again here.  The dust genasi can, 1/day, created a 20-ft radius cloud of dust _centered on himself_.  This cloud grants 1/4 concealment (10% miss chance) to any creature more than 5 ft. away from another within the cloud.  In addition, all those within the cloud, aside from the dust genasi, have to make a Fort save (DC 10 +1/2 level + Cha mod, in your case, that's a DC of 12) or begin coughing uncontrollably.  This coughing imposes a -2 penalty to attacks and skill checks and it lasts until the victim leaves the cloud.  The cloud lasts for 5 minutes.

If you were a smoke genasi, you could create a smoke cloud like the smoke effect of the _pyrotechnics_ spell, save you don't have to have a fire source to cast it.  You would cast it as a sorcerer of your character level.

So I need you to make a decision about which kind of genasi you are, and then adjust your tactics accordingly please.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 23, 2004)

OOC - Well, seeing that I made the mistake....Battle Tactics Amended to reflect her DUST GENASI tactics....Sorry to all, as it is now apparent that she is a dust Genasi, and the Smoke Gensai reference was an overlook..... :\ 

*Ashlie will be going for the "Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee" affect. If she is EVER grappled, she will take an Escape Artist check to free herself.*

Round 1 - *Moving around the sparring ring, causing Saku to come to her, she tries to effectively make him lose one round of actions, casting Dust Cloud.  Seeing as he made a successful Grapple, does he still pin me???  IF pinned, then she will make and Escape Artist Check to get away from the grapple.*

Thereafter.... - *Ashlie will continue using Escape Artist checks (+6, to get away from any grappling by Saku.  She will take 5 step moves to get away from Saku, but leaving him in the Dust Cloud.  Hoping that he will eventually miss an attack, and she can move away from him by 10 feet.  She will continue to try and break any grapples with Escape Artist Checks.  If he ever misses an attack, she will take a 5 step move to put some distance between herself and Saku.  This continuous tactic is used to keep him in the cloud, hoping he misses a grapple and causing a draw.*


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 24, 2004)

to Aeron, "after this show, I am afraid that my sparring match may bore you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2004)

*Ashlie tries to get free of Saku's grip, but is unable to.  Saku just continues to pin her to the ground, breathing shallowly to avoid getting dust in his lungs.  Ashlie's further struggles are to no avail, as Saku simply holds her down.  Sarwen claps to let you know the match is over, and Saku lets her go.  Ashlie lets go of her dust cloud.*

"Not bad, either of you.  Good to know that you can deep with opponents in a non-lethal manner, should it come to that.  That was a good use of your dust cloud Ashlie, but it seems Saku is pretty tough.  I'd avoid grapplers like him in the future.  Ranged weapons would be the tonic to his up-close style, and you've proved you're a competent archer.  Now, Zafira and Pharos, you two next.  Oh, and Aeron, prepare yourself.  You're going to have a magician's duel.  There's a wizard that I've been attempting to find a good group, and I believe he will make a good addition," the Guildmaster says with a faint smile.

*Jabin, you hear a knock on your door.  Opening it , you find Jemmie, a tow-headed little urchin that runs messages for Sarwen.  She's also her daughter.  She's actually quite fascinated with magic, and will often look over your shoulder if you do anything arcane-related in a public room.*

"Jabby-jabby-Jabin!  Mum wants to see you, she says she found a group!" she cries.

[OOC - Ashlie's first Escape Artist attempt was a 16, versus Saku's 19, so he pinned her, as well as making his Fort save of 14.  The next round Ashlie's Escape Artist was a 19, but was beaten by Saku's 29, and he made his Fort save with a 15.  Zafira and Pharos, just post your general tactics and some if/then stuff and I'll plot out your duel.]


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 24, 2004)

*Pharos, being young and full of himself, will wade right in 'fists of fury' style.  If the fight starts to go against him, he will go on the defensive and  cast "Enlarge Person" on himself and try to pin Zafira.  Pharos' goal is to show that he is no wilting back-line healer, yet he does not want to tip his hand as to all of his abilities.*

"That was some display, I am glad that the two of you will be on my side."   Pharos says to Saku and Ashlie.  "Now clear the circle that I might show my skill."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 24, 2004)

*Jabin put down the figurine he had been working on as he heard the excited poundings on his door.  While it still needed some work, the eagle was almost finished and Jabin hoped that Sarwen would be pleased with his work.*

_For all that she has done for me, it seems like such a trivial gift, but perhaps she will take it in the spirit it is meant..._

*Opening the door, a genuine smile appeared on his face when he saw Jemmie. Like her mother, Jemmie seemed immune to his outside appearance and actually enjoyed spending time with him. A fact that Jabin welcomed more than the little girl would ever understand.*

"A group? I had almost forgotten that she had promised to find one for me. Thank you Jemmie, I will be right down."

*As the girl rushed back down the stairs, Jabin turned and looked into the mirror beside his bed. His shirt was already soaked in sweat, despite the pleasentness of the day, and he contimplated swapping it for another.*

_It would do no good, by the time I make it down the stairs, it too will be in this condition..._

*Sighing, Jabin pulled a heavy wool cloak from the chest at the foot of his bed, as well as a finely made scarlet sash. While it seemed much to small for someone of his size, as Jabin wrapped it around his body he could feel the enchantment in the material stretching to fit him perfectly.*

_Now I am ready..._

*Putting the heavy cloak on and pulling the hood over his head, Jabin began walking down the stairs, looking for Sarwen, and those she had found for him to travel with.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 24, 2004)

*Zafira will try to grapple Pharos.*

"Where I come from we don't really fist-fight",  she says grinning. "What we do for fun is wrestle."

*Zafira will pretty much stick to grappeling, as these seem to be more non-lethal types of fights.*


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 25, 2004)

To Pharos:  "Ah... a good spar need not be exciting.  I am trying to learn some of the subtleties... I am guessing that a good fighter does not necessarily need to whirl their weapon about like some sort of dancer."

*A Sarwens remark about preparing, Aeron will grin*

"Hm.  I daresay that wizard should prepare himself.  I think it will be fun running up against him!"  *Aeron will then give a little skip in a circle... he seems terribly excited at the prospect.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 27, 2004)

*Hearing that Zafira prefers to wrestle, Pharos will let her try and grapple her and cast his enlarge person, then attempt to pin her*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2004)

*As Pharos and Zafira get into a wresting stance, Sarwen waves her hands.*

"Hang on!  Saku here is a hand-to-hand combatant by choice, but both of you prefer weapons.  Use them," she urges.

[OOC - Essentially I assume you guys know how to duel, so the attack rolls I make will just see who gets a "touch" on who.]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 27, 2004)

"Very well," Zafira says to Sarwen. "If that is how you want the fight".

She draws Desert's Fire, and charges Pharos.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 27, 2004)

*Pharos puls his sword from his hip, and takes up a defensive stance.  He gets a wicked grin on his face as Zafira draws near.*

"Now this is the kind of play I enjoy."   Pharos exclaims.

*Pharos will wield his Bastard sword two-handed for this duel, as he does not have his shield with him.  And he is only dressed in his priestly robes.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2004)

*Zafira lunges in first, her scimitar flashing through the air, scoring a light touch on Pharos' shoulder, and leaving behind a flash of heat.  The priest darts in the next moment, laying a close touch with his bastard sword on Zafira's chest, which could have been dangerous if it had truly struck.  Zafira dances sideways and touches Pharos on the other shoulder, while the priest touches her close to her neck.  Finally Zafira touches Pharos in the center of the chest with a well-placed lunge, while writhing away from Pharos' final strike.*

*Sarwen claps her hands in appreciation.*

"Excellent, both of you.  Good form, well done," she says nodding.  A figure walks out of the door onto the porch at the back of the practice yard.  He's a heavyset man, his shirt drenched in sweat even in the shade.  "Jabin!," Sarwen calls, "Aeron, this is Jabin Jarek, whom I believe will make a fine addition to this group.  Come now, both of you face off.  Give me one spell each at each other, just a little demonstration for your comrades."  Sarwen tosses Jabin a wink as she says this.

*Jabin is clearly an ooze genasi, a kind that does not have the best reputation as a whole.  However, the Guildmaster seems easy in his presence.*

[OOC - Zafira initiative 13, Pharos initiative 6.  1st round Zafira hit a 15, Pharos hit a 23.  2nd round Zafira hit a 12, Pharos hit a 20.  3rd round Zafira hit a 16, Pharos hit a 10]


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 28, 2004)

"Ah, so this is the good wizard I shall spar with!  Hello friend wizard!  I think you shall be surprised today!

*Aeron will grin as he takes position.*

[OOC:  Aeron will cast _color spray_ when he has the chance.  His next actions depend on the results of hte spell.

If Jabin fails his save and becomes stunned, Aeron will move up and give some very light, demonstrative taps on the wizard with his quarterstaff, to symbolize what he would've done in a real combat... and probably grin like a Cheshire cat the whole time.]


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 28, 2004)

Pharos to Zafira, "Your skill with your blade is most impressive.  I will feel much more comfortable in combat knowing that I have one as skilled as yourself by my side."

_Pharos can't help but marvel at Zafira's blade. He wonders If she has not had a salamander trapped in the blade to make it give off such heat.  He decides that when he gets to know her better, and the time is right, that he will inquire as to the origin of the blade._


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 28, 2004)

*Trying to hide his surprise at Sarwen's entering him into a dual, even a single spell dual, Jabin nods his head in greetings to the stranger, wracking his brain for anything he could do that would have a visual effect effect for both Sarwen and the group he might be joining.*

_I am hoping this is to be a peaceful outing, so perhaps he could do without his staff..._

*As he sees Sarwen nod her head for the "dual" to begin, Jabin called upon his dark heritage and willed the ooze that coursed through his veins to coat the quartestaff in his hands.*

_OOC: Cast grease spell on the quarterstaff hoping to make him drop it. While I know it will still leave me open for the spell, hopefully I can resist it.._


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 28, 2004)

"Thank you", Zafira replies to Pharos's compliment. "Though I am not used to fighting on foot."

"You yourself have no small skill with the broadsword", she returns. "It will an honor to fight beside you in battle."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2004)

*Aeron, you staff suddenly becomes slippery, as if coated with oil or grease, and you nearly lose your grip on it.  Maintaining your poise, you fire off your spray of colors.  Jabin, you slump to the ground, the world going dark around you.  Sarwen waves her hands to end the duel and smiles at Aeron.*

"Well done sorcerer!" she says, going to Jabin's fallen form.  In a minute, Jabin regains consciousness, and a few moments later his sight.  Sarwen murmurs to you, "I apologize, this was more for my benefit in seeing what Aeron could do.  I know your worth lies in other areas, and I'll tell them that."

*Sarwen helps Jabin up, then turns to the others.*

"Jabin is more a scholar than a warrior, but for delving into mysteries or figuring out your enemies' next move, he's your man," the Guildmaster says, then turns to Jabin to have him expand on that.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 28, 2004)

Pharos to Jabin, "If you have skill with divination magic, you are always welcome in my camp.  If I have learned one thing from my masters, it is that be forewarned and prepared can often determine the outcome of a battle before it even begins."

*Pharos extends his hand to Jabin*

_I have also learned not to judge a book by its cover, and though I find him unsightly, It is his abilities and his conviction that will determine his worth._


----------



## wolfheart (May 1, 2004)

bump...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2004)

*Sarwen calls everyone back inside the guild hall, where a young girl with hair like Sarwen's is finishing setting a table with cold slices of meet, pieces of fruit, and cool wine.*

"Go ahead, sit and take some refreshment.  Look, I believe you will make a fine group, you have all the skills I would request for a group like this.  I even have a job lined up.  There's a group of pilgrams, the Halarans, that are wanting to go to a sacred spot to visit a small god by the name of Eldon-asha.  It's through some fairly rough territory and they want protection.  It's a group of twenty, both men and women, as well as children and a pregnant woman.  The purse will be very generous, five hundred gold per person, half up front, half upon their safe arrival.  It will be about a three week journey, going west across the plains.  Are you game?"


----------



## Verbatim (May 1, 2004)

*Watching as the stranger's staff takes on an oily sheen, Jabin hoped it would distract him, but as Jabin's world rapidly disappeared in a blinding vortex of colors, one last thought escaped.*

_Damn..._

*Sensation slowly returned to Jabin, although his vision was blocked at first by explosions of color which seemed to dim with each passing second until he was able to once more focus in on Sarwen's features. While she apologized for the public embarrassment, Jabin could not help but feel wounded that he was introduced, only to be made a fool of immediately thereafter.*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Well done sorcerer!" she says, going to Jabin's fallen form.  In a minute, Jabin regains consciousness, and a few moments later his sight.  Sarwen murmurs to you, "I apologize, this was more for my benefit in seeing what Aeron could do.  I know your worth lies in other areas, and I'll tell them that."




"No apologies necessary Madam Sarwen, especially not too me."

*Accepting her hand, Jabin pushed himself off the ground as fast as he could, not wishing the others to compare him to the tipped over turtle he felt like.*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Jabin is more a scholar than a warrior, but for delving into mysteries or figuring out your enemies' next move, he's your man," the Guildmaster says, then turns to Jabin to have him expand on that.




*Dusting himself off slightly, Jabin tried to ignore the patches of sand that were slowly turning into mud due to the prolonged contact with his skin. Standing as straight as he could, Jabin spoke for the first time to the others around him.*

"My name is Jabin, and as Mistress Sarwen said, my studies have focused primarily in the realm of divination, and while to many it may seem a calling for those whose travelling days are behind them, I see it as a chance to learn and unlock the secrets of the present while I still have the strength to act for myself."


----------



## Verbatim (May 1, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> Pharos to Jabin, "If you have skill with divination magic, you are always welcome in my camp.  If I have learned one thing from my masters, it is that be forewarned and prepared can often determine the outcome of a battle before it even begins."
> 
> *Pharos extends his hand to Jabin*




*Shaking the strangers hand, Jabin felt himself a sharp contrast to the mage which had bested him in the dual. The other man seemed to literally glow with a light which drew attention to his features, and Jabin felt his posture slipping once more into the familiar slouch he was comfortable with.*

"I thank you for your compliment sir, and I hope that my meager abilities will be of some use to you and your companions."


----------



## Verbatim (May 1, 2004)

*With the mention of half the funds being given to them upfront, Jabin nearly choked on the wine he was given. He would be able to purchase a few pieces of nice carving wood, as well as one or two scrolls he had been saving for since he had began working for Sarwen.*

"You know that if you think I am qualified for this assignment, I will be honored to go. My spells will be theirs for as long as they need them.

*Looking around the table, Jabin wondered how the others felt about the job being offered to them.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 1, 2004)

*Ashlie, sitting and watching, instead of eating listens to Sarwen's proposal.*

*"It seems as though you want this group of Pilgrims guarded.  You also mention a pregnant woman.  When is she expecting delivery of her youth?  Will it be while we are en route?  It seems as though I am willing to partake in this job.  The fee sounds good, and the newly acquired company that I find myself in would do well for my inquiries."*

Ashlie then begins scrathing the back of her neck.  For some reason, it seems as though she is a little nervous, not having been accustomed to so much company.  Her days have long been spent in the comany of Harwin or to herself.  As she scratches her neck, a slight dust cloud billows as she moves her cloak.

Not wanting to show more signs of nervousness, she says,* "How soon can we leave?"*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2004)

"Well, the pregnant woman, Marna, isn't due for four months, so you should be fine in that department.  As for when you can leave, the pilgrims were just waiting until I could get a good group together, so if tomorrow isn't too soon...  Oh, and if you wish some minor potions or scrolls, I think I could scrounge up some.  And the temple of Pelor or Tymora would be willing to part with some of the same for appropriate donations.

"Anyway, one thing more, I will need everyone's initial fee for the Guild, 50 gold.  I can take that out of your advance if you wish.  And I'll need a name for your group so I can register you," Sarwen says, moving to the counter to pull out her ledger.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 1, 2004)

"I'm interested in the job," Zafira will reply to Sarwen's description. "Though I'll need the 50 gold taken out of my advance, as my last caravan didn't pay nearly as well."

"As for a name for our group, I have no idea."  Zafira will look to the others for suggestions.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (May 1, 2004)

* To Jabin, after initially besting him*
"Well met... Jabin, isn't it?  Not everyone needs to be experienced in combat magic... indeed, what I know isn't really combat magic... more entertainment magic I've corrupted for combat purposes.   Pray tell, what background do you come from?"

"As for a group name... how about the Magnificent.... Five of us? "


----------



## Verbatim (May 1, 2004)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> * To Jabin, after initially besting him*
> "Well met... Jabin, isn't it?  Not everyone needs to be experienced in combat magic... indeed, what I know isn't really combat magic... more entertainment magic I've corrupted for combat purposes.   Pray tell, what background do you come from?"




"My father began teaching me the basics of magic to assist him after he discovered that he had contracted an illness from his travels. While he was a skilled mage he did not favor any school of spells over the other, saying that all had their usage in their own way. However, he did teach me that the greatest power that one could have is knowledge, and I have taken that motto to heart."

*As Sarwen asks for a name for the party, Jabin glanced down to the belt at his waist. While the cardinals pleased him, he doubted that the same would be true for his new companions, but thought that perhaps a different bird would work. It would need to be a strong name, one that inspire respect in those who met them."

"Perhaps the Hawks?"


----------



## wolfheart (May 1, 2004)

_Pharos takes in Sarwen's description, a sense of excitement and anxiety welling up within him.  He looks at the assembled group and marvels at the diversity of it's makeup.  When he left Andulvey, he never thought he would be traveling in such circles, but the thought of it now seems appropriate.  To grow his understanding of his faith, he must frame it in the context of a wider world than that which he has experienced.  Aha, Pharos realizes he has already expanded the boundaries of his consciousness and smiles inwardly._

"This job would seem an appropriate beginning to my career, and I will gladly take the work.  You will have to take my fee from our advance, as temple work pays mainly in spiritual coin."   Pharos looks about the table, looking for some common thread on which to name the party.  "I know that my view is somewhat biased, but, expanding on Jabin's bird theme, we could be the Order of the Pheonix or Company of the Pheonix."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 1, 2004)

*"My fee is here, as my last job paid well."  * *Ashlie procures the fee and hands it to Sarwen.*

_A name fo rthe group.  That seems kind of strange.  How can one name a group that has only begun?  But I am sure that they will come up with something.  _


----------



## Verbatim (May 1, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> "This job would seem an appropriate beginning to my career, and I will gladly take the work.  You will have to take my fee from our advance, as temple work pays mainly in spiritual coin."   Pharos looks about the table, looking for some common thread on which to name the party.  "I know that my view is somewhat biased, but, expanding on Jabin's bird theme, we could be the Order of the Pheonix or Company of the Pheonix."




*Surprised that someone thought his avian theme was a workable one, Jabin's mind went to work thinking on the Phoenix.*

"I am fine with the Phoenix idea, but let us hope that unlike the bird, we will be known for more than rising from the ashes of our death."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 2, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *Surprised that someone thought his avian theme was a workable one, Jabin's mind went to work thinking on the Phoenix.*
> 
> "I am fine with the Phoenix idea, but let us hope that unlike the bird, we will be known for more than rising from the ashes of our death."




*All life eventually goes to ashes.  What is wrong with that?  Are we not all dying?  Are we not all eventually destined to become what we are?  Ashes?  Dust?*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2004)

*Sarwen coughs delicately and goes behind the counter to start counting out your advance pay.  As she works she interjects a question when there is a pause.*

"Is there anything anyone wishes to buy from one of the Guilds before you start your job?  Potions?  Scrolls?  Alchemical supplies?" she inquires.


----------



## wolfheart (May 3, 2004)

"That depends, are we travelling on horseback, and if so are the horses provided by the Halaran's or must we provide our own.  Do we need to bring our own provisions or will they feed us.  What is the approximate time and distance that we will be travelling.  I have some things I would like to get, but I would not commit to them until I knew what resources I have to spend on travel and provisions."   Pharos gives Sarwen a look as though the realities of travel and adventure had just dawned on him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2004)

"You will indeed be traveling on horseback.  The Halarans have a string of horses for their own people, along with a few spares.  Those that don't have their own mounts can borrow a horse from them.  They're not combat-trained beasts though, so I'd think twice before riding them into battle.  As I said, it will be about three weeks' travel, about six hundred seventy miles or so, provided you have no delays.  As for provisions, they'll feed you, but they favor pretty bland food.  For religious reasons and such, they're doing some kind of 'internal clensing' on this journey.  While you will be going through some towns, I might recomment picking up some trail rations or something.  Ours are half-decent at least," Sarwen says, rapidly firing off the answers to your questions.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 3, 2004)

"Hmmm...I suppose I would like to purchase some trail rations from you then...",  Zafira replies to Sarwen. "As to the question of mounts, I have my own."


----------



## Emperor Valerian (May 3, 2004)

"I shall not be needing a mount, I already own one. However, a few potions that cure minor wounds would most certainly be appreciated.  How much would said potions cost?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2004)

"For potions of healing, one would best ask Brother Pharos.  As for trail rations, the general goods store has those."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 3, 2004)

*Her eyes glaring at the comment made by Jabin, she hears Sarwen and her mind is averted for a second.*

_He seems afraid of the inevitable.  We are all on the same path.  Let us traverse this path together and see where it brings us.  Perhaps they will begin to understand fate._

Turning to Sarwen, "If our advance payment can be used to purchase items at this time, then I would need a Light Warhorse just in case.  I am hoping that you know of where I can get a horse such as this and one with a riding saddle, bit and bridle?  In regards to their grazing and feed, three weeks is a long time, and the feed will be heavy.  Will the Pilgrims have enough feed for our steeds as well, will they graze throughout the three weeks, or should we purchase feed as well?  I must say that the feed will be much heavier than I would like to carry on my horse, but if we must, then it will be done."

"And this path that were are to take?  How far until the next village that we can restock our feed and rations?  I would like to take enough to make it there and restock instead of carrying such a large load and hoping that it does not rot.  And this next village or town, what can you tell us of it?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2004)

"The pilgrams have some wagons, and they will be carrying some grain for their horses, so you could put any grain you buy on their wagons.  The grazing is pretty good around here, so they can graze for a good part of their food, but some grain will be necessary.  As for horses, my dear this is the place of the best horses in Low'verok!  Certainly you can get a horse in this town.  Just go to the Horse Trainer's Guild and they should be able to outfit you easily.

"The path is marked, and the pilgrims have a map, but as I said the country is rough, and the towns start to get two or three days' ride apart near the end of their journey.  But as for resupply you should be able to get very basic supplies at most of the towns.  The next town over that you'll be stopping at is called Garnet Well.  They breed the Garnet horses we sell here; very lovely showy beasts they are too.  It's smaller than Willow Grove, but has a half-dozen guildhalls."


----------



## wolfheart (May 4, 2004)

"Those who need healing potions or scrolls should visit the temple of Pelor.  Tell the clerics there that you will be traveling in my company and you should receive these at an agreeable price."   Pharos speaks to the room.

"As for myself, I will need a horse and shall contact the horse trainer's guild.  I would also like to purchase a weeks worth of trail rations, if you would be so kind, Sarwen."   Pharos nods to Sarwen as he speaks.


----------



## Verbatim (May 4, 2004)

"While I am not a very skilled rider, I do not wish to be a burden on those whom we are protecting, so I will need to purchase a mount as well. Also, as we will be entering areas where our safety is not always assured, I would like to look at the guild's scroll collection to see if there may be a spell or two that would come in handy on the road."

*Listening as his companions as Sarwen a wide gambit of questions, Jabin thinks about asking a question here or there, but still feels extremely out of place among the others.*

_I know I am being foolish, but they seem to be more than capable of making this trip without my assistance. Perhaps I should ask Sarwen later if she is sure she would not rather I stay here and help her out further..._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 4, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> "Those who need healing potions or scrolls should visit the temple of Pelor.  Tell the clerics there that you will be traveling in my company and you should receive these at an agreeable price."   Pharos speaks to the room.
> 
> "As for myself, I will need a horse and shall contact the horse trainer's guild.  I would also like to purchase a weeks worth of trail rations, if you would be so kind, Sarwen."   Pharos nods to Sarwen as he speaks.




*Ashlie, seeing that others are needing to visit the Horse Trainers Guild, feels a little relieved.  Her riding dog used to be her masters, but since her leave, he insisted that Shilo accompany her.  After all, they had grown close and the dog regarded her as much its companion as it did for the halfling.*

*"So would it be best to spilt our forces for now, until we take leave?  It seems that it would be quicker.  Some of us would need to visit the Horse Trainers Guild, others would go speak with the clerics at the Temple, and the rest could get the rations and other supplies that the group would need from the general store.  I myself would not pass up a chance to acquire another pair of Cure Light Wounds potions, for the right price, I mean Donation, of course..."*

*She begins scratching her neck again, and quickly brings back her hand.*

_I must control myself.  I am sure that the others are as nervous as I am, but I grow weary of waiting._


----------



## Temujin (May 5, 2004)

"I shall also need a mount if I am to keep up."

_ What is wrong with walking.... I _*LIKE*_ walking....._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2004)

*Those wishing to go to the Horse Trainer's Guild can find it easily.  It's just across the way from the Adventurer's Guild, and the pastures full of riding animals stretch out behind it.  Its symbol of a horse's head is above the door, and several horses tied to the hitching posts out front advertise it further.*

*Inside there are already several other people, traveling mercenaries by the looks of it, who are signing some contracts at the counter.  When you go inside and say you're interested in buying, a leathery-faced man in dusty traveling clothes breaks into a smile.*

"Well then, you're quite in luck.  What kind of beasts are you looking for?  And what kind of riders are you?" he asks.  When he learns that some have good riding experience and some don't, some are looking for warhorses and some aren't, he give a rueful chuckle.  "Well, I'll just have to show you a selection then won't I?  I'm Horsemaster Rulo, by the by.  Just wait here a bit."

*You wait in the relatively cool shade of the guildhall for about a half hour, and then a runner comes and fetches you.  In a nearby corral, three groups of horses are tethered in bunches, more or less spaced out around the fence.  Rulo stands nearby one bunch as you come up.*

"Now, I've had a few of each of types you might be interested brought up.  These ones here are the light warhorses.  We don't keep too much of the heavy, but if you think you'll be needing them I'll have a few brought up.  Anyways, this first one here is Featherhoof, she's of even temper, but good for a smaller rider.  Win her trust and she'll fight well for you, she's very sweet with those she favors.  She also runs like the wind.  For her and tack, 180 gold."  

*Featherhoof is smaller than the other warhorses, and very elegant of form, with long legs and large nostils.  She's bone white with a light tan mane, and doesn't seem too nervous.*

"This next one here is Goldfire.  He's a bit bigger, for a more armored rider.  He's a wicked fighter, steady in combat, with keen senses.  Also vain as anything, and loves to be brushed.  He'd be going, with tack, for 185 gold.  He's a real showy beast, but he is gelded, so no worries about him running off after the ladies," Rulo says with a laugh.  

*Goldfire lives up to his name, his coat is a brillant shade of gold, his shimmering mane just a shade darker.  He seems to preen and bit and arch his neck when Rulo speaks of him.*

"This one here is Heavenborn, one of our finest.  She's not to be matched in fighting spirit or stamina, and few who are set in her sights to be attacked survive.  She's steady as all in combat or storm, and will actually jump through fire at her true master's bidding.  She's heaven-touched as well, which means we can only sell her to certain people, as she'd savage those that mistreated her in anyway.  Beasts like these can go for up to a thousand, but because she's young and the fact that we can't sell her to just anyone, we're setting her price at 450 gold."  

*Heavenborn seems to glow very faintly in the light, her pale golden hide and molten silver mane and tail seemingly catching the sunlight.  She regards you with her golden eyes, as if measuring something.*

"This next one is Earth Hammer.  He's a gelding, solid and steady, can go all day without tiring, and has one of the strongest kicks I've ever witnessed.  Nothing can phase him, not even lightning.  He goes for 170 gold, tack included."  

*Earth Hammer is a warm brown, with a darker mane, well-muscled and solid.  He stands firm, seemingly anchored in the earth, as if it would take an earthquake to move him.*

"That last one down at the end is Viper.  I wouldn't recommend him for any but the most experienced riders.  He's fast, lightning fast, but he likes using his teeth.  He's also one of the only horses I've ever seen face down and kill a poisonous snake.  He's got a bad temper, but a lot of spirit.  If you want him, you'd have to finish taming him yourself, but he'll fight for you.  You just have to make sure he doesn't fight _you_ too.  We're letting him go with tack for 100 gold.  And one last warning, he's a stallion, we've never been able to geld him and we don't like to resort to magic to do so."  

*Viper lives up to his name by having a long, lean bone structure, a rather serpentine head, and yellow eyes.  He's coal black from nose to tail, and dances a little in place.  You note that he's tied off a bit away from the others.*

"Now, these next ones are just good riding horses, not trained for battle.  They aren't going to start too much at twigs breaking or even thunder and lightning, just don't expect them to act like calvary.  These three are sisters, sweet-tempered and loving.  We have Apple-eater, Cherry Blossom, and Sweet Spring.  The sisters will be 100 gold with tack."  

*Apple-eater is the plumpest of the bunch, a roan mare with a placid demenor.  Cherry Blossom is a bit more elegant and playful, tossing her head a bit and sniffing with interest at everything.  Sweet Spring seems a bit shy and a touch more nervous than the others, with a white mane and tail.* 

"This one is a Garnet horse, gelding, lovely beast, good for making a good impression.  He's got a touch of nerves, but he's good for scenting things out on the trail before you can hear them.  He's named Saffron and he'll go for 150 with tack."  

*Saffron is elegantly proportioned, with a coat that is a lovely shade of reddish orange, with a mane like flames.  He whuffs and sniffs and dances when you all come near, as if eager to see what you're all about.*

"Now, some of you said you had no real riding experience.  If you aren't too proud to ride a donkey or mule, we have some fine trail-bred beasts here.  They're very calm, don't start as all, and are fairly gentle.  Excellent for a first-time rider that still needs to cover a bit of ground or keep up with horses.  These two donkeys are Dirt and Clod, twins they were.  Silly names, to be sure, but they're funny beasts.  They go for twenty gold, with tack."  

*Dirt and Clod are dusty brown animals, their long ears twitching when someone speaks, their stiff little tails switching to keep off flies.  Dirt seems to be a trifle larger than his twin, while Clod seems a bit more energetic.*

"And this mule here is Honeybee.  Not even magic being cast on her back can phase her.  She was brought here by a wizard who sold her and went out on a caravan, and he was sad to part with her.  He said she was as steady as the rocks, with a gait smooth enough to sleep through.  She goes for 25 gold."

*Honeybee is a small, sturdy-look animal with a golden-brown coat.  She regards everyone with an experienced brown eye.*

~~~

*After horse-buying, you can make your way to the temple of Pelor.  There's a small side chapel where such transactions for potions and whatnot are handled.  One of the other acolytes, a young woman named Drusa, is there to handle donations.*

"For potions of healing, we would usually request a donation of fifty gold, but seeing as you're the ones that will be aiding Brother Pharos, we can do no less than aid you as well.  A donation of forty gold to the church would be what we would need," she says pleasently.

~~~

*The general goods store is called Wal-Bal-Of-All, and is run by a tirelessly energetic gnome and his three identical brothers.  Their store has all manner of goods one would need for travel, rope, lanterns, torches, trail rations, the lot.  Trail rations are packaged for a week or month worth of traveling, as well as individual packets.  Individual packets are five silver, a week's worth is three gold, and a month's worth is twelve gold.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 6, 2004)

> "This next one is Earth Hammer. He's a gelding, solid and steady, can go all day without tiring, and has one of the strongest kicks I've ever witnessed. Nothing can phase him, not even lightning. He goes for 170 gold, tack included."
> 
> *Earth Hammer is a warm brown, with a darker mane, well-muscled and solid. He stands firm, seemingly anchored in the earth, as if it would take an earthquake to move him.*




*At hearing of the beast called Earth Hammer, Ashlie nears him.*  

_He seems well and fit for our journey.  Perhaps I will purchase this one._



> "That last one down at the end is Viper. I wouldn't recommend him for any but the most experienced riders. He's fast, lightning fast, but he likes using his teeth. He's also one of the only horses I've ever seen face down and kill a poisonous snake. He's got a bad temper, but a lot of spirit. If you want him, you'd have to finish taming him yourself, but he'll fight for you. You just have to make sure he doesn't fight you too. We're letting him go with tack for 100 gold. And one last warning, he's a stallion, we've never been able to geld him and we don't like to resort to magic to do so."
> 
> *Viper lives up to his name by having a long, lean bone structure, a rather serpentine head, and yellow eyes. He's coal black from nose to tail, and dances a little in place. You note that he's tied off a bit away from the others.*




*Looking over Earth Hammer, she instinctively glances over at Rulo and spies Viper.  With a glint in her eye, she walks near the horse.*

_It seems that his dark hide would better compliment me in the journey.  If only I were a better rider..._

"I would like to purchase Earth Hammer.  The price is a bit high, but I see his worth.  How do these beasts handle other beasts?  I have a riding dog that is my companion and would not like the horses to be startled by it."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2004)

"They can handle about anything, a riding dog should be no problem.  Besides, nothing fazes Earth Hammer," Rulo says with a smile.  "Viper caught you eye, didn't he?  He's a magnificent beast, but I'm pleased you know your own limits."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 6, 2004)

*Zafira will go to the General Store to buy a weeks worth of rations, grab her horse at the inn, then head back to the Adventurer's Guild to wait for the others.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "They can handle about anything, a riding dog should be no problem.  Besides, nothing fazes Earth Hammer," Rulo says with a smile.  "Viper caught you eye, didn't he?  He's a magnificent beast, but I'm pleased you know your own limits."




*Ashlie pays Rulo 170gc for the steed, satisfied with her purchase.  She then heads over to the General Store, adding 2 Sunrods, a Map Case, a signal whistle, a signet ring, 2 weeks of trail rations, and some feed for her newly acquired steed.*

_It seems that the temple here has some potions at a nice discounted price.  It may be foolish to pass this opportunity up.  _ 

*Making her last stop at the temple, she donates 80gc for a pair of Cure Light Wounds potions.  Afterwards, she heads back to the Adventurer's Guild, waiting on the others to arrive and finsih out their preperations for their first assignment.  With a quick glance in the direction of where she left Shilo, she gives a quick, sharp whistle in that direction.  Soon enough, Shilo makes his way to her, sniffing her and rubbing against her leg in his fashion of saying hello.  He sniffs at Earth Hammer, and seems as though the new company does not phase him.  Ashlie is redy to go.*

OOC - Will update Ashlie's Character sheet to reflect her new purchases and coin count.


----------



## wolfheart (May 6, 2004)

> "This next one here is Goldfire. He's a bit bigger, for a more armored rider. He's a wicked fighter, steady in combat, with keen senses. Also vain as anything, and loves to be brushed. He'd be going, with tack, for 185 gold. He's a real showy beast, but he is gelded, so no worries about him running off after the ladies," Rulo says with a laugh.
> 
> *Goldfire lives up to his name, his coat is a brillant shade of gold, his shimmering mane just a shade darker. He seems to preen and bit and arch his neck when Rulo speaks of him.*




_Heavenborn is indeed a magnificent steed, but well beyond my means.  This horse Goldfire would seem to be more than adequate, though.  In fact, he reminds me of a horse one of the more worldly priests had back in Andulvey.  I believe I will purchase this Goldfire.  We should be well suited, both head strong and vain.  Pharos laughs inwardly._

Pharos says to Rulo, "I should like to purchase this one, Goldfire."   Pharos approaches the beast and strokes his mane and nose.  "You and I will do great things, you are fortunate to be here today."  Pharos than pats the horse on the side of the head and turns to pay Rulo.  He also purchases a weeks worth of feed.

*After the transaction is complete, Pharos goes to the general store and purchases a weeks worth of trail rations.  He then returns to the temple were he says good bye tothe other priests, and takes a moment to speak with Darqu and to thank him for his guidance.  He then retreats to the temple to pray and leaves a donation of 10 gp with the acolyte on duty in the sanctuary.  With that, Pharos gathers his gear, dons his armor, and heads back to the adventurers guild to meet his companions.*


----------



## Verbatim (May 7, 2004)

> "And this mule here is Honeybee. Not even magic being cast on her back can phase her. She was brought here by a wizard who sold her and went out on a caravan, and he was sad to part with her. He said she was as steady as the rocks, with a gait smooth enough to sleep through. She goes for 25 gold."
> 
> *Honeybee is a small, sturdy-look animal with a golden-brown coat. She regards everyone with an experienced brown eye.*




_Luckily, there seems to be even a mount suited for me._

*Approaching the mule, Jabin hoped the creature would not become skittish at his approach, as he knew animals had a far keener sense of smell than mankind did.*

"If she has been trained by a magus, then I will take her. Hopefully, she can teach me the finer aspects of riding while we travel, and in turn, I can give her a change of scenery."

*Looking into the creature's eyes, Jabin wondered how much influence the prior mage had on the creature, as he knew that some magic users could increase the natural abilities of an animal with spells and enchantments.*

_OOC: Any word on the magic user scrolls?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2004)

*Jabin, as you took Honeybee away she sniffed at you politely, and butted against your chest gently.  Earth Hammer plodded steadily at Ashlie's tug on his halter, while Goldfire required a bit more coaxing (and a small treat) before he would consent to follow his new master.*

*Jabin, at the Adventurer's Guild Sarwen can show you what scrolls she has.  She keeps two of all the cantrips on hand always (each are 12gp and 5sp).  She also has two scrolls each of _alarm, animate rope, burning hands, color spray, comprehend languages, detect secret doors, detect undead, endure elements, expeditious retreat, feather fall, identify, mage armor, magic missile, mount, silent image,_ and _unseen servant_ (all are 25 gp, aside from _identify_, which is 125gp).  In addition she also has one scroll each of _fog cloud (150gp), fox's cunning (150gp), glitterdust (150gp), levitate (150gp), mirror image (150gp), protection from arrows (150gp), rope trick (150gp), web (150gp), daylight (525gp), dispel magic (375gp), fly (375gp), major image (375gp), sepia snake sigil (875gp), slow (375gp),_ and _water breathing (375gp)._*

*She has three potions each of _jump (50gp), endure elements (50gp), darvision (300gp)_ and _remove fear (50gp)_, and two oils each of _mage armor (50gp), magic weapon (50gp), darkness (300gp),_ and _invisibility (300gp)_.*

*When people get back to the Adventurer's Guild, you can see a group of twenty people, men and women dressed in plain brown robes, saddling horses, loading supplies, and hitching up wagons in the staging area to the right of the guildhall.  You'd guess these are probably the Halaran pilgrims you are to guard.*

*At the Horsetrainer's Guild, Horsemaster Rulo looks over at Saku as the others in his party pick their mounts and begin to leave.*

"Well, have you found one here to your liking lad?  Or are you looking for a different beast?  We have many, and I can bring up more if one of these doesn't suit," he says genially.


----------



## wolfheart (May 9, 2004)

*as Pharos rides up towards the adventurer's guild, he looks about and finds that not all of his companions have returned.  He dismounts Goldfire and leads him into some shade where he brushes the beast, all the while keeping an eye on the pilgrims milling about in the street.*

_These simple folk look like they need protecting.  If I were a brigand and saw them riding across the plain, I would be licking my lips.  Like a wolf who has stumbled on a flock of sheep._


----------



## Temujin (May 9, 2004)

*Saku frowns after looking in his coinpurse.*

"It would seem I have not the required funds..  damn..  Do you by any chance have something cheaper?  perhaps lame?"  He questions, his brow furrowed in dissapointment.

_I knew I shouldn't have diced in that bloody tavern before I left.  A good place to find funds you said... easy you said... pfftt_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2004)

OOC - Saku does have the 250gp advance, minus of course his 50 gp fee to the Adventurer's Guild if he hasn't ready paid it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 10, 2004)

*Ashlie, spying that Pharos has made it back to the Adventurer's Guild, keeps an eye on him and the Pilgrims.  Speaking to Shilo and Earth Hammer in a low tone, she throws a piece of meat to Shilo, while looking over her new steed. *

_They look helpless.  Easy prey if not for our guidance to their destination.  And what are we exactly?  What name does this newly formed group go by?  It seems as though there is a lot for me to learn of this adventuring with the aid of others.  I just hope that it does not interfere with my future.  I am sure there is an explanation to this birthmark and its purpose.  But until then, I must do what I must to learn and grow in this world, before my time is up and I return to the earth._

She cries out to Pharos, 

"Fellow adventurer, it seems as though you may have more knowledge of travelling with a group.  I am not used to this, and must admit that it does have me a little precautious at times.  My times are usually spent 'retrieving' lost family members, usually from drowning and other sorts of mishaps.  I am used to working alone, but would need to get used to the company of the others.  Should we not speak with the Pilgrims and introduce ourselves?  I for one am not a leader, but I see that you may have some inclination as to go about doing this."


----------



## Emperor Valerian (May 10, 2004)

I regret to say I don't think I'm going to be able to keep posting in this PbP.  I've graduated from college, and since gone from high-speed to a really really slow dialup (usually 24.4 kbs)... thus it takes me twenty minutes to post usually, and I have a story thread I'm trying to finish at the same time.

Best of luck, and hopefully the rest of you can have fun!


----------



## wolfheart (May 11, 2004)

*Pharos leads Goldfire over to Ashlie*

"I dare say you are right, we should speak with the pilgrims.  As for being a leader, that is a role one of our company will have to earn.  To answer your question, though, I have worked within groups before.  I drilled with the temple guard in Andulvey, that is where I learned to swing a sword.  The biggest advantage I have found to working in a group is the trust that grows over time, that you know someone has your back and that you are watching your comrades back as well."   Pharos motions for Ashlie to come with him to speak with the pilgrims.

*Pharos approaches the pilgrims, with a confidant stride, in all his armored glory and waving 'the lion' as he walks.*

"Well met, pilgrims.  I am Pharos and this is Ashlie.  We have been hired to act as your escorts across the plains, and to insure that your pilgrimage comes to a successful conclusion.  The rest of our party will be along shortly, as they are busy provisioning themselves."   Pharos flashes his most charming smile, while trying to look humble.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

*One of the brown-robed men turns.  He wears an elaborately-carved symbol of an oak tree around his neck on a leather thong.  He is thin, tall, and has an unruly bush of light brown hair that sticks out in all directions when he pushes down his hood.  He seems to be a bit over forty, with lines carved into his face from many years spent outdoors.  He had a thin face and a long nose, and pale gray eyes.  He gives an impression of strength despite his thinness, like a tree.  He also seems he would not be a good man to cross.*

"As yes, Guildmaster Sarwen described you to us.  I am Father Parab Kesh, leader of those going to the pilgrimage to seek Eldon-asha.  We come from the Halaran region, much further to the east of here, and thus need guidance and guardians in these wild lands," he says, his voice deep and sonorous.


----------



## wolfheart (May 11, 2004)

"It is an honor to make your acquintance, Father Parab.  Rest assured that my companions and I will make your journey both safe and swift."   Pharos gives a slight bow to Parab.

"As a matter of increasing your security, is there anything we should know about your group that might be considered out of the ordinary?   Or do you carry any valuables or relics that would make you a more attractive target for brigands and outlaws?  And, though I may be overstepping the bounds of good taste, is there anything about your pilgrimage that some may object to on religious grounds?  Forgive me for asking, but I am one who likes to be prepared for any eventuality.  I certainly mean no disrespect to you and your kin."  Pharos again flashes his humble, passive face and bows his head slightly, as though he is ashamed that he asked the questions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

*Father Parab nods to the priest and listens to his questions calmly.*

"It is something you must consider, even if normally such questions would be insult.  For valuables, all of us are going mounted, we have three wagons, several pack horses, and several crates of trade goods in the form of salt, books, and seeds.  The horses along represent enough wealth to make us a target, and the trade goods could make a pretty penny in some of the small towns around here.

"Our religion is one of peace, but we also stand for strength of the earth.  Our faith is an offshoot of Grumbar's, and thusly we come into contention with the faiths of Akadi, Istishia, and Kossuth; mostly Akadi.  Mostly our differences are philosophical, but there are bands of air-touched bandits out there, and our pilgrimage will bring power and prestige to Eldon-asha.  The town near where the god resides is small, and often preyed upon by bandits.  Our pilgrimage will seek to make it strong again.  Some might not wish it to be strong.  Therein lies our danger, and your work," he says matter-of-factly.


----------



## Verbatim (May 11, 2004)

*Off to the side of the others, Jabin listened as Pharos began speaking to Father Parab and wondered if Sarwen had known that the pilgrims sought to place them in the front ranks of a bandit war.*

_It matters little now if she did or did not mean to do so, as what is done is done. All I can do now is prepare myself ahead of time, and use everything that I can to our advantage..._

*Taking a step closer, Jabin resumed listening trying to stay to the sides as much as possible as to not offend his new employers.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 11, 2004)

*Zafira will ride her horse Chaos up to Pharos and Ashlie.*

"Finally ready to go."

*She looks at the the group of pilgrims, then back to Pharos.*

"These are the ones we are to guard and escort?"


----------



## wolfheart (May 11, 2004)

"It would seem so, Zafira.  This is Father Parab, the leader of this pilgrimage.  He was just telling me of what dangers we might face."   Pharos looks up at Zafira.  

"And this is Zafira, father Parab, and the one over there, that is Jabin the diviner."  Pharos indicates his newly arrived companions.

"The rest should be along shortly, Father Parab.  When is it that you would like to depart?"

ooc: Pharos has the folowing spells prepared: 0-level: Guidance, Light, Resistance.  1st-level: Bless, Entropic Shield, Enlarge Person (Dom).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

"Zafira, I am pleased to meet you, as well as you Jabin.  I would not expect you to depart today.  We still have a few last-minute supplies to gather, fresh things we could not ready in advance, and that will give you time to ready yourselves as well.  And please, do not worry yourself overmuch with the air-kin bandits.  Bandits are always a problem, and the air-kin may only be slightly more so than normal bandits.  That is why I spoke of them," Father Parab says reasonably.


----------



## wolfheart (May 13, 2004)

"Very well, then.  Once my comrades have gathered and we have made all our introductions, we shall take our leave until morning.  A nights meditation will do my spirit good, and I may find some insight in the sun-father's teachings that may serve me on this expedition."   Pharos gives a bow as he leaves Parab and joins his companions.  "I trust you all were able to find the items you needed.  If anyone would like, You may come to the temple at dawn and receive the blessing of the Sun-father with my bretheren and myself.  We may even be able to provide a morning meal before we hit the trail."


----------



## Verbatim (May 13, 2004)

*As Jabin's name is spoken, he looks up at the priest and nods his head in greeting, allowing all to see his sweat soaked hair. Stepping up slightly, Jabin listens as the head priest tells them that they would not be leaving until the following morning.*

"It is a pleasure to meet you Father, and with yours and the other's leave, I will retire to my room for the evening. I have much packing and preparing to do before we leave in the morning."

_OOC: I will review the scroll list available, as well as Jabin's funds after while and let you know which spells he buys in a quick post.._


----------



## Rhia (May 13, 2004)

*The sky glistens a vibrant blue as a few bubbly clouds leisurely make their way across the horizon. Sweet tones of a woman's gentle voice can be heard wafting over the fields. Azure sits on a hay bale in the back of a wagon, singing a tale of the misadventures of a paunchy farmer and his ripening prize pumpkin. Children's laughter spill from the 3 boys sitting around her in the wagon. These enjoyable children belong to a good natured farmer returning to his home near Willow Grove after successfully selling his wares in a larger city to the South. The farmer agreed to give Azure a lift if she would entertain them on the long ride home.*

*Having received her father's blessings and given her last performance in her home town, Azure had busied herself gathering her things when suddenly she realized she didn't have the slightest clue where to go. She definitely wanted to see Greenfire Lake, but didn't dare go there alone. At least not yet, she thought with a mischievous smile. As she lay on the floor, her feet resting up against the wall, a memory popped into her head of lavender-eyed Aeron. "Yes, Aeron! He invited me to visit him while he temporarily stays in... Willow Grove. That's it. The White Swan Inn. Aha, I have my first destination!" Scrambling to her feet, Azure clapped her hands, prancing about her room.*

*And so her travels began, hitching rides, slowly winding her way to Willow Grove. She had delighted in meeting new people on the way, especially this particular farmer and his sons. They had never seen one of her kind before and were enthralled the moment they laid eyes on her, mistaking her for the Rainbow's Delight, whom every male dreams of meeting. Laughing, she gently corrected them, though truth be told, the comparison greatly flattered her. Sheepishly the farmer offered Azure a ride if she would sing for them, an offer she readily accepted.*

"Aye miss, here we are now. Willow Grove, at your service, " the driver, proud of this small town known for their quality horses, beams as he pulls up along side the gate.  

"Oh how wonderful! I can feel the warmth of this place already," enthuses Azure as she gathers her things. 

*Before hopping down out of the wagon, she bestows a kiss on each of the boys' foreheads. Coming around to the front of the wagon, she smiles up at the farmer With a sly look, she pulls herself up and places a quick but full kiss on the unsuspecting farmer's lips. Laughing upon seeing his face blush a deep crimson, she hops back down.* 

"Thank you good sir. May Liira bless you with joyous dreams this night." Letting the silent-struck farmer interpret that any way he wishes, Azure turns towards the gate, fairly skipping along into the city. 

*Stopping to ask a very helpful man how to get to the White Swan Inn, Azure makes her way along the streets. In the waning light, she comes upon the fine Inn. Smiling up at the sign with the beautiful bird painted on it, she rises up on her toes and laughs excitedly, hurriedly heading into the inn. She had expected to see Aeron on the stage performing his magical tricks for the crowd, but he was not there. Stopping at the edge of the room, Azure scans the various tables for any sight of the Sorcerer. She finds him sitting at the bar a few yards away, talking with a patron. Smiling to herself, she ducks halfway behind a post, peeks out to point at Aeron while incanting a small spell.* 

Done, she whispers to him, "Aeron, you're looking handsome as ever. Won't you buy a great adventuring girl a drink?" Her message accompanied by a soft giggle.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2004)

*Aeron jumps a bit, then turns to find Azure behind him.*

"Azure!  How good to see you," he says, giving her a kiss on the cheek.  "Let me tell you, you couldn't have come at a better time.  Come over here for a second, I have an offer for you."  

*Guiding her to a table at the back where they wouldn't be overheard as much, Aeron signals for wine and a light snack of fresh bread, honey, and apples.*

"I though I was going to be gone by the time you got here.  I was working here for a while, doing simple illusions and whatnot, but I'm afraid the innkeeper took a bit more advantage than he should of and I sought other employment.  The Adventurer's Guild was looking for people to form a new group, and the Guildmaster, Sarwen Tash, helped in hooking me up with a decent group of people.  But when the 'keeper of the White Swan heard I was leaving he suddenly changed his tune about my conditions and offered me a position I would be a fool to refuse.

"But let it not be said that Aeron was ever a man to go back on his word!  I promised Sarwen there would be someone to fill my place and here you show up all ready and willing.  There's a group of people, pilgrims actually, that want to be guarded through some rather rough country, protected from bandits and the like.  I think you would do splendidly, Azure, if you care for a bit of adventure," Aeron says with a winning smile.  

*If you decide to talk to Sarwen, Aeron will go with you to speak with her.  Sarwen proves to be a lightning genasi woman with a head of short, white, fluffy hair and an air of competence about her.*

"I'm glad you found someone Aeron, I promised Father Parab six and now I don't have to go back on my word.  Azure, I'm sure you'll do quite well; Aeron has vouched for you," she says with a smile.  Sarwen will take you to one of her back rooms to hear some of your magical music, just so she can confirm for herself what Aeron has told her.  Satisfied, she will sign you, offering you your 250 gp advance, minus the 50 gp signing fee, if necessary.  She will quickly describe the other members of your new party, and point out Pharos, Zafira, and Jabin as they pass buy.  She can even point you in the direction of the Horse Trainer's Guild to buy yourself a steed.

*There you find a man, who judging by his swarthy cast and twisted hair, must be Saku, deliberating over a mount.  Horsemaster Rulo, upon hearing your request, will introduce you to the three remaining light horses.  Cherry Blossom, with her sweet disposition, catches your eye, and you happily buy her.  Rulo expediates your transaction, so that you can leave with Cherry Blossom as soon as you're ready.*

[OOC - Whew!  That was kind of a whirlwind introduction, but if you want to introduce yourself to Saku, or anyone else in the party, feel free.  Cherry Blossom's stats will be in the OOC thread momentarily.]


----------



## Rhia (May 13, 2004)

"Oh I'm so happy for you. He obviously must think highly of your gifts for keeping the patrons entertained to offer you a better position! And to think I have an adventure waiting just for me. You're an angel, Aeron." 

*Azure leans in giving Aeron a kiss on the cheek. After some more chitchat about Willow Grove, rumor's of Brightfire's whereabouts, and their families, Aeron takes her to see Sarwen. Listening intently to all Sarwen has to say, she readily agrees to attend the pilgrims on their journey. "Thank you again, Aeron. I will stop by to see you before I go, if I possibly can," her eyes shine brightly as she says goodbye to her friend.

*The bard plays her best for Sarwen showing her merits in entertaining music, magical music, and a few simple cantrips. She pays her 50 gold signing fee, and accepts her 250 gp advance.*

"I will go right over to the Horse Trainer's Guild. I am so excited, Sarwen. Thank you for trusting in me." 

*Azure spontaineously gives Sarwen a warm hug before heading out to see the Horse Master. "She's beautiful, Master Rulo, I will take great care of Cherry Blossom," she says stroking the vibrant horse. Once the transactions are finished, she decides to introduce herself to the large man Sarwen had described as Saku. Leading her new best friend over to him, she bends to the left a bit trying to get Suko's attention.*

"Suko?" Straightening up again she smiles brightly and offers her hand, "Hi, I'm Azure. Sarwen has been kind enough to put me into your group protecting pilgrims from bloodthirsty bandits on a riveting road. It's great to meet you." Azure is aware that what she had just uttered sounded incredibly hokey, but it was too late to take it back now!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 14, 2004)

*Staying a little behind Pharos, Ashlie hears the conversation with the priest.*

_It seems as though this group has enemies as well.  Oh well, it's never easy money._

Ashlie waits until the conversation gets to a slow point and simply states, *"It seems as though we should get some rest for tomorrow's journey.  If there is nothing else that is needed of me, then I think we should all get some rest."*

*She kneels down to pet Shilo, who has been waiting patiently.  She waits for the others to decide on if there is anything else to attend to prior to finishing this days events.*


----------



## wolfheart (May 15, 2004)

*Pharos turns to his companions*

"I shall wait here for Saku and Aeron.  The rest of you should go and enjoy your last evening in Willow Grove.  We can muster here in the morning.  I will arrive after the dawn service is complete.  You are all invited to receive Pelor's bounty, of course.  If I do not see you at the temple I will see you here, hopefully rested and ready for the road."

*Pharos waits for his other companions and absent-mindedly brushes Goldfires coat.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

*Pharos, as you stand waiting, Sarwen comes out to meet you, holding a small book.*

"Pharos, I needed to tell you something.  There's going to be a last-minute change to your roster.  It looks like Aeron was able to wrangle something a bit more to his liking at the White Swan, however he didn't leave you in the lurch.  A friend of his, another radience genasi, came into town and he recommended her highly.  Her name is Azure Rentlon and she's a bard and magician.  Do you know of the musical magic some of them can do?  She's quite capable of it, I tested her myself, and she's going to be useful.  So I signed her, replacing Aeron," Sarwen says briskly.  The decision was fast, but then again, lightning-fast decisions are a lightning genasi's specialty.  

*As you brush Goldfire, he leans into the strokes, occasionaly butting his nose gently against your chest in appreciation.*

~~~

*As night falls over Willow Grove, the street lamps are lit, and the bars go into full swing.  The Saddlebag Saloon seems to be filled to capacity with many of the laborers and horse drivers that make up Willow Grove, and loud fiddle-and-drum music throbs through the night.  Ale is flowing freely here, and there's catch-all stew and trencher bread all for a couple copper.  Anyone seeking food, drink, dancing, and perhaps even a friendly companion has no trouble finding it here.*

*The White Swan is a bit more subdued, having an elegant harp player weaving her music with Aeron's magic in an elaborate dance of color and light.  Sweet white wine is the drink of choice here, and roasted phesant with fresh vegetables the dish of the evening.  There's one inn that caters to adventurers, called The Yellow Dog, and is branded with the Adventurer's Guild seal on the door.*

*The Yellow Dog has a lively crowd, but it's not nearly as likely to end up in five or six brawls like the Saddlebag Saloon is.  Because it is favored by adventurers, those that fight and guard for a living, the innkeeper makes a point of cultivating a pleasent atmosphere, rather than a charged one.  There's three groups of adventurers there tonight, the Company of the Black Fletcher (a group of Black Pine elves that guard those traveling to and from their lands), the White Raven Fellowship (a mixed group of gnomes, elves, and a human that specialize in hunting dangerous animals preying on farms and villages), and Quick Axe Brotherhood (five dwarves and a half-orc that do a lot of hunting down and eliminating orc and goblin tribes).  The ale here is fairly light and refreshing, and the stew's content is much less questionable than that at the Saddlebag Saloon.  Besides, those that are in the Adventurer's Guild can get a discount on their room and board here.*

*For those just wishing a quiet meal and a bed, they can pay Sarwen a silver for the use of one of the cell-like rooms the Guild keeps ready for the purpose.  You can get a mug of decent ale or a glass of red wine, a good pidgeon pie, and vegetable soup in relative quiet, if you're willing to put up with questions from Sarwen's young daughter*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 15, 2004)

*Zafira will get a room at the Saddlebag Saloon, if they aren't booked up. In the morning she will wake early and head to the adventurers guild.*


----------



## Rhia (May 15, 2004)

*Once she realizes Saku was not going to take her hand, Azure withdraws it, placing her hands behind her back. The bard rocks back and forth between her toes and her heels, looking around at the horses and buildings in the growing darkness. After a few moments of humming to herself, she turns back towards Saku, frowns petulantly, and sighs.*

"Well, I'm sure you are very busy indeed. It's nice to have met you. I'll see you in the morning," Azure confusedly peers once again at the man whose attention she couldn't get before turning to mount her horse. "Yes, well, take care."

*She clucks to Cherry Blossom and trots off into the town proper. _Well, that was different. I can't remember the last time someone didn't notice me. Especially when I was standing but 4 hands away. Perhaps he's blind. And deaf! A blind, deaf, brute of a man. Of course, that must be it._ Azure chuckles to herself as she heads down the street, taking in the various buildings and people.*

*As the last of the sun dips behind the horizon, she stops to purchase feed for Cherry Blossom and see to her stabling. "You are beautiful, girl. We shall do great things together, you and I. Eat and sleep well," she bids the horse farewell after stroking her and nuzzling her nose. Sighing, she heads out into the street and towards the White Swan. Azure spends the evening delighting in Aeron's performances, dining on pheasant, and laughing with her table mates. She'll procure a room there at the White Swan, ready to rise early and meet her (hopefully more responsive) companions on the morrow.*

[ooc: She'll stable Cherry Blossom with the White Swan if they have accomodations, if not, anywhere convenient, possibly the Saddlebag Saloon. If you could tell me how much she owes for stabling, food, and a room at the White Swan, I'll reflect it on her sheet!]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 15, 2004)

*Aslie will head over to the Saddlebag Salloon.  She will look for the young lad that cared for Shilo earlier and hand over Shilo and her steed for the night.  Upon going to the Saddlebag Salloon, she will look for a table near the back, where she can keep an eye on the rest of the patrons from there.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 15, 2004)

*Aslie will head over to the Saddlebag Salloon.  She will look for the young lad that cared for Shilo earlier and hand over Shilo and her steed for the night.  Upon going to the Saddlebag Salloon, she will look for a table near the back, where she can keep an eye on the rest of the patrons from there.*

*When morning nears, she will wake early, before sunrise.  She will gather her steed and Shilo and head over to the Adventurers Guild to make it there by sunrise.  She will find a spot to wait, hopefully one with a shadow, so that she can relax and watch her surroundings as the people of the town begin their day.*

OOC - How much was stabling for the riding dog and steed?  Plus the nights meal at the Saddlebag Salloon.  Of course, she will have Apple Cider instead of any alcoholic beverage...


----------



## Verbatim (May 15, 2004)

*Walking back into the guildhall, Jabin approaches another of Sarwen's helpers and requests to look at any arcane writings that they may have for purchase. While Jabin himself had not been requested to pen scrolls in exchange for room and board, it was not an uncommon occurance, and many senior mages Jabin had seen pass through often used the scribing of scrolls as a test for their apprentices, to see if they had a firm mastery of the rudiments of arcane theory. As the assistant pulled the scrolls he felt Jabin would have the most need of, Jabin began reading the small labels stamped on each one.*

_Detection of the Undead....always a useful spell to have if one is entering tombs or lost cities. Detection of Secret Doors....invaluable for the times when a hallway reaches a dead end, and you know there must be another route somewhere. Alarm...for the times when a watch must be stood, even if you are not awake to stand it. Magic Missle...while often the first offensive spell that many learn, its usefulness last will last until a mage retires from the road. Yes...I think these four should do for now._

*Placing his letter of credit before the clerk, Jabin was preparing to walk away when his eyes caught sight of the two small flasks with an abjuration rune etched on the outside of each. Seeing Jabin's questioning gaze, the clerk quickly informed him that within each flask was a special oil, enchanted to protect the wearer for a short time. Knowing that while he already had the spell in his spellbook, having a secondary source of protection was never a bad thing, especially when riding into unknown lands."

"I shall take them both as well, and may I have the remainder of the credit in coins? I need to purchase food for my mount this evening, as well as one last gift before I go."

*As the coins were passed his way, Jabin quickly walked to the stables and paid for Honeybee's caring for the night. Tomorrow, she would begin training him on the proper way to ride, and as such, Jabin thought she could use one last night of pampering.*

"The sweetest oats you have and some apples for her please. Tomorrow we enter into fate's fickle winds, but tonight, let her feel as if she was a queen among beasts."

*Rubbing her head as gently as he prepared to leave, Jabin exits the barn and returns to his room above the guildhall.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

*Saku gives Azure a rather off-handed gesture of greeting, startling himself out of the deep trance he was in.  Realizing he had some money in his pouch from his advance, it seems he can get a horse after all.  Viper looks like he might be a handful, but it seems like the two of them would match each other.*

_Both of us always looking for a fight.  Yes, I could see us working together, provided neither of us kill each other before the week is out,_ Saku thinks ruefully, digging into his belt pouch and giving Horsemaster Rulo the hundred gold for the beast.

*Viper fights him immediately upon trying to get him saddled, and it's apparent that this is going to be an uphill battle.  It takes him several tries to get on his back, but Saku's persistance (and sheer physical strength) bring Viper around.  With a few bucks and other tricks to annoy him, eventually he can get Viper over to the Saddlebag Saloon, though he has to slip the stableboy a tip of two extra silver to put up with the intracable beast.*

*Inside Saku can get himself some ale, and settles down for a session of knucklebones with a few drovers.  He manages to make about an extra ten silver before the shiftiest of the lot is caught trying to nudge the bones to make them easier to catch inbetween the bounces of the ball.  Predictably a fight breaks out, and Saku is at the front of it, feeding the cheating son-of-a-bugbear his own knucklebones.  While he does get some good licks in, he's tossed out for an hour with the other drovers by the peacekeepers, and has to wait to get back in to finish his ale.*

*Ashlie, the halfling dogboy is happy to see Shilo again and gives you a wide, gap-toothed grin as you stable him.  Earth Hammer is quiet and docile, and goes over to the tow-headed stableboy without a murmur of complaint.*

*Inside, you can get a bowl of dubious catch-all stew and a thick slab of dark brown trencher bread, along with a mug of sweet apple cider for not too much.  Taking a seat near the back, you find that it is only marginally quieter than the surrounding tables.  It's not in too much shadow, but you can get a reasonably good view of the surroundings from there.  No less than five bar brawls break out, but there are a couple of hulking half-orc peacekeepers that break them up in short order.  To your non-surprise, your new party member Saku is at the heart of one of these fights.  *

*Zafira also comes in later, and if you both wish, you can sit together.  The music is perhaps a bit loud for casual conversation, but those around you seem fairly happy and lively.  In between the brawls, caused by cheating at dice or knucklebones, or some ill-timed comment about one of the "ladies" that ply the crowd, you can enjoy the rather boucy music and amusing drunken antics of tipsy horse-drovers attempting to dance.*

*Rhia, at the White Swan you can enjoy Aeron's elaborate illusions, and enjoy a very fine meal with exquisite wine.  You know that Cherry Blossom is being well taken care of, as the stable boys seemed delighted to have her.*

*Jabin, as you leave Honeybee in the care of the stable boy at the Adventurer's Guild, he nods enthusiastically at your special requests.*

"We'll be taking good care of her, sir wizard.  I have sweet feed and some nice apples here for all the special beasts, and I'll make sure she gets some," he says with a wink.  Stable boy is probably a misnomer, the weathered stablehand with teeth missing (probably from a kick from an irate charge) is old enough to be your father.

*Inside Jemmie and Sarwen are waiting with a pidgeon pie and a glass of white wine apiece.*

"I think you'll really get along with this group Jabin.  I was trying to find as many genasi as I could... they tend to have a better understanding of what it's like to be different.  They won't be as quick to judge, I think.  You're a hard worker, and I wanted to find people who'd appreciate that.  Besides, Pharos is one of Pelor's own, and they're rather big on acceptance," she says with a smile.  Jemmie is rather thoroughly involved with her pie, but looks up from stuffing her face to give you a chipmunk-cheeked grin of encouragement.

*In the morning, you can all break your fast, saddle up your horses (though Saku gets a hearty nip from Viper in the process), and head over to the Guild's staging yard.  Three large wagons are loaded with firewood, crates, bags, barrels, and bundles.  You can identify tents, rope, torches, lamps, vials of lamp oil, and various other traveling supplies.  You also note several strongboxes that are latched with a sturdy lock; you would assume they are the pilgrims' funds for their journey.*

*Six sturdy draft horses are already in the traces, two horses for each wagon, and two drivers sit in each driver's bench.  While one seems to indeed be the driver, the other has a light crossbow and a small quiver of bolts at his feet.*

*Marna, the pregnant woman, has made a little nest for herself in the bed of one of the wagons, presumably to avoid any distress to her child.  The other thirteen pilgrims are finishing saddling their horses and making last-minute adjustments to their gear.  Several are filling their waterskins at the Guilds' well.  A dozen pack horses, of the same build as those drawing the wagons, are loaded up with light packs and tied in strings behind the last wagon.  Father Parab waves at you and comes over to greet you as you arrive.*

"Good morning.  We're almost ready to to go, just a few moments more.  I wanted to introduce you to the other members of our group.  My second is over there, Mother Iraly," he says, pointing to a sturdy-looking woman, clearly of farm stock.  "The drivers are Darvon, Quillo, and Temerant, and we have three archers by their side, Wert, Ulbat, and Prebek.  Those three are the only ones with any real weapons' training, though I know Marna has a knack with throwing knives, and most of the rest of us can weild a club or quarterstaff if it should come to that.

"However, I've told everyone quite clearly what do if it we should be set upon by bandits or beasts.  Tie the horses down, hide under the wagons, and keep out of your way," Parab says the last with a bit of a smile.  


[OOC - Stabling for a dog at the Saddlebag Saloon is 1 silver, stabling for a horse is 2 silver.  An ale or a mug of apple cider is two copper, a meal is five copper.  A place on the floor (as most rooms have a large bed, for about six, an enough floor space for about eighteen bodies) is 3 silver, and a place in a bed is 5 silver.  A single cell-like room (that comes with a "companion") runs two gold.  A tiny private room without a companion is 1 gold and 5 silver.  

Stabling at the White Swan is 5 silver.  A good meal is 7 silver, and a glass of wine is 1 gold.  A good bottle of wine is 10 gold.  A typical room sleeps about six, two in a bed and four on the floor, with 2 gold for a floor pallet and 3 gold for a space on the bed.  A small private room is 4 gold.  Use of their bathhouse is 1 gold, soap and towels are 5 silver apiece.

At the Yellow Dog stabling is 4 silver, a meal is 3 silver and an ale is 1 silver.  A room that sleeps eight (six on the floor and two on a bed) is 5 silver for the floor and 1 gold for the bed.  A small private room is 2 gold.  You can wash out by the rain barrel in back for 5 copper.

At the Adventurer's Guild a silver will get you food, drink, stabling, and a tiny room, though it's very quiet and not too many people are there.

In the morning, five copper will get you a mug of cider and some buttered bread for breakfast at the Saddlebag Saloon.  5 silver will get you fresh milk, cinnemon rolls, and strawberries and cream for breakfast at the White Swan.  At the Yellow Dog, breakfast is 2 silver, and consists of alcoholic cider, bacon and bread.  At the Adventurer's Guild, 3 copper will get you fresh strawberry juice, nut bread and butter, and apples.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 16, 2004)

*Hearing of the orders of the priest to his pilgrims, Ashlie grins.*

_Yes, it may be best to make sure they are out of harm's way if a battle does break out.  I am sure that we should be able to handle things if need be._

Glancing around at her companions, she gives a perplexed look at Viper and Saku struggling against each other.  With a pat on the neck of Earth Hammer, she whipsers, _"I see that not all of you are as polite as you are.  I would hope that your steadfastness would come in handy."_
*With that, she reaches into one of her many hidden pockets of her cloak and gives Earth Hammer a handful of fresh oats.  She will wait until the Pilgrims start heading out and then head out with them.*


----------



## Rhia (May 16, 2004)

*Azure restricts herself to a single glass of wine, wanting to be able to wake with the sun in the morning. This does not impede her merriment or her jovial interactions with the other patrons and Aeron. As this was her last night before sleeping in a bedroll on the ground, Azure decides to splurge, requesting a single room and a bath, complete with towels and soap. She hesitates a few moments wondering if she should chance an early morning bath. She wouldn't want to keep the others waiting. With a nod of her head, she requests a late night bath before sleeping.*

[ooc: unsure whether this bath would be brought to her room, or if she would be going to a communal bath, it's all the same to her.]

*She takes her time in the bath, almost letting the water get cold while she lies there enjoying the soothing sounds of crickets through the walls. Satisfied, she drips out of the tub, wrapping herself in towels and heads to her bed. Images of the past few days float through her mind making it difficult to find sleep. When she finally does drop off, she dreams of horses and bandits (who dress as pirates for some odd reason.)*

*Azure's eyes flutter open as the sun is just barely peeping it's face over the horizon. She snuggles back down into the bed, trying to get back to sleep. Suddenly, her eyes fly open and she bolts straight up in bed when thoughts of Cherry Blossom cross her dozing mind. Today was the day! There was no time for sleeping in. Quickly, she pulls herself out of bed, and dresses herself in her blouse and skirts. Before readying her pack, she sits on the bed cross-legged. She begins to concentrate while strumming at her lute. She feels magical energy pulse through her and her voice takes up the melody with no discernable words. Satisfied, she smiles to herself and readies her pack, instruments, crossbow, and rapier, all the while humming a joyous melody to Liira. This would be a good day.*

"Good morning," Azure greets the barmaid with tones of happiness. "I would love to break my fast here with the White Swan's fine food. Thank you." She does indeed enjoy the warm cinnemon rolls and fresh strawberries with cream. When she is finished, she asks to be allowed into the kitchen to greet the morning baker. "I fear I shall not eat this way again in some time. You have sent me off on a fine start this morning. I thank you." With that, Azure places a gold piece in the palm of the baker's hand. With a laugh and a reassuring touch to the other's arm, Azure turns around, leaving the Inn.

*Finding Cherry Blossom, she likewise offers a silver piece to the stableboy who cared for her. "Ah, girl. Did you miss me? You did? I missed you too. You're looking fine this morning. Shall we go meet our group of adventurers and pilgrims?" She strokes the horses's nose then arranges some of her things to be carried in the saddlebags, thereby lifting some of the burden from her own back. Pulling herself up into the saddle, she clucks to Cherry Blossom and rides out to find the staging area.*

*Keeping to her saddle, for she finds she quite likes being up on such a beautiful animal, she heads towards the man who looks to be the Cleric of Pelor. She has a smile on her face, and she waits for a pause in conversation before introducing herself.*

"Happy morning to you. I am Azure, friend of Aeron's. You must be.. Pharos? Pleased to meet you." She makes eye contact with each person there, giving them a smile and a nod.


----------



## wolfheart (May 17, 2004)

"Yes, I am Pharos.  And you must be Aeron's replacement, Azure was it?  You are welcome into this motley band."  Pharos puffs out his chest as he guides Goldfire next to Azure and extends his hand.  "Your presence will make the road a much more pleasant place, my lady."

*After introducing Azure to the rest of the party, Pharos makes the rounds of the caravan, introducing himself and inspecting the comdition and fitness of all the pilgrims.  He asks Father Parab if there is room in one of their wagons for his horses feed?  Pharos generally tries to look like he knows what he is doing, as though this sort of thing is commonplace for him, when in reality he is anxious and itching to get started.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

*The pilgrims seem to be a mostly fairly healthy lot.  No one seems too weak or sickly, luckily.  Mother Iraly can find you a place in the third wagon for your horses' fodder, shoving aside some boxes to make room for them.  It seems that while Father Parab is in charge of the grand scheme of things, Mother Iraly seems to be the one that takes care of all the details.*

"There you go dear, all the feed nicely tucked away.  I'm glad we have another priest along, I rather do enjoy a good debate, and it might have gotten dreadfully dull with only muscle-bound fighters to talk to" she says cheerfully, tucking an errant strand back into her heavy braided crown of brown hair.


----------



## Rhia (May 18, 2004)

*Azure smiles brightly as she takes Pharos's hand, glad to feel he has a firm grip. So many men felt the need to soften their handshake with a woman, silly really. Made them feel all liquidy and goopy in her hand. She gives a friendly smile and a nod to each person as they are introduced, saying a few words along the way.*

"Jabin? Glad to meet you, I always feel safe with a diviner around. Your mount could teach Saku's horse a thing or two about self control."

"I see you finally decided on a horse, Saku. I was worried for you last night."

"Ah, a fire genasi, so glad to meet you. I feel safer on this trip already."

"Beautiful silver hair... Ashlie? I'm happy to meet you this morning."

*Azure has always been the kind to add a few personal words with her greetings, never having been fond of the curt, "well met." As all seem to be busy with various aspects and not wanting to seem intrusive, Azure excuses herself from the group. She guides Cherry Blossom up along side the lead wagon, stopping to greet the driver and his benchmate.*

"Fine morning to be setting off on a pilgrimage. I'm Azure, pleased to meet you." giving a nod with her trademark smile to each of them in turn.

[ooc: I hope I remembered each of the group up there!]


----------



## Verbatim (May 18, 2004)

*As the sun began to chase away the night, Jabin finally allowed himself to consider the carving in front of him finished. Twisting and turning in his sleep after scribing his newly acquired scrolls to his spellbook, Jabin had studied his grimoire hoping that the soothing theories contained within would fatigue his mind, but even after committing a new set of spells for the road to memory, he could not rest. Finally, Jabin gave up on the prospects of sleep, and did what he always did when nights like this struck him, he began to carve.*

*Losing all track of time, Jabin slowly finished freeing the bird trapped within the block of wood, and as he smoothed the edges off, he hoped Jemmie would like the little statue.*

_I know she could buy something like this from any street peddler, but hopefully, she will still like it. I only wish there was something I could do for Sarwen as well. Perhaps while I am on the road I can make her something..._

*Writing a short note to Jemmie, Jabin grabbed his pack and set off towards the caravan getting Honeybee along the way. As he reached them, Jabin saw a figure that nearly made his heart stop as he watched her walk around introducing herself.*



			
				Rhia said:
			
		

> "Jabin? Glad to meet you, I always feel safe with a diviner around. Your mount could teach Saku's horse a thing or two about self control."




*Jabin's mind went blank as he tried to think of something to say, and he felt his lips begin to move, but knew there was nothing coming out of them.*

_Who is she? Did she actually speak to me? How did she know I studied divination?_

*Realizing he was staring at her, but still not speaking, Jabin turned his gaze away and when he raised his eyes once again, she had moved off and was speaking to Saku. Straining to hear her as she spoke to the fighter, Jabin finally heard her say her name.*

_Azure...truly the gods must want us to succeed for sending down an angel to walk among us..._

_ooc: I hope you don't mind me having Jabin be stunned a little by how she looks. Compared to him, she is the living embodiment of beauty, and as such, he will proly be tongue tied around her for awhile. If it bothers you, please let me know and I will change Jabin's initial reaction to her._


----------



## Temujin (May 19, 2004)

*[ooc: back....hopefully.*

*As the sun breaks the morning horizon, Saku shakes off his hangover and begins his morning exercises through the fog in his head, the dull thud turning into a painful pounding as he does pushups. *

Hearing Azure's voice he looks up. _Ah... this is the one from last night... well...  no reason for her to be so perky..._ He think, his head continuing to throb.  

* Continuing with his pushups on the dry ground, he lowers his head again to relieve the pressure that threatens to explode his skull.  Hearing her mention his horse, he snorts, ominously at the same time as the damn horse.* 

_That thing is a monster!  Why did I ever pick that damn horse._  He thinks to himself, glancing down at his flexed arms covered in cuts and gouges. _The damn thing has more teeth than a bloody shark!_

Finishing up his pushups, he slumps to the ground for a much needed sleep.  _ Just twenty minutes... thats all I need..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

Rhia said:
			
		

> "Fine morning to be setting off on a pilgrimage. I'm Azure, pleased to meet you." giving a nod with her trademark smile to each of them in turn.



  *The lead wagon is driven by Darvon, a dark-haired, bearded, powerful man old enough to be Azure's father, while his guard, Wert was much younger version of Darvon.  There's enough of a resemblance that you think this is a father and son team.  Wert in particular looks a bit stunned upon seeing you.*

"Aye, fine morning all around, young miss Azure.  I be Darvon Handfast, and this be my childer Wert.  Mebe ye kin come an' speak a bit about yer travels when we get started eh?" Darvon says with a friendly smile.  He waits about two heartbeats and then elbows his son to remind him to breathe.

"Ah, er, yes, good morning!" he finally manages to get out.

*It takes another half hour for the rest of the supplies to get loaded, and then someone wakes up Saku, and drags him an everyone else up in front of the group.  Father Parab steps forward to address the waiting and mounted pilgrims.*

"These are our guardians on our journey, Pharos, Ashlie, Zafira, Saku, Jabin, and Azure.  Remember what I told you, if we should encounter danger, they are the ones who are better trained to fight than us, so let them do their jobs, and aid them if they request it.  Now, we are off to Eldon-asha!" he says, introducing each in turn.  

*Now prepared, the wagons turn out.  The day is fairly bright, with a brisk breeze.  It doesn't look like the weather will be bad at all today, so you should make good time.  According to Father Parab you should be a Garnet well a bit after nightfall.*

[OOC - Guys, could I get a marching order and any special information (like always has bow out, constantly scans the left, always keeps a torch and lamp oil at the ready or anything like that) please?  The pilgrams are in a small train with the three wagons in a line, about two horse-lengths apart.  Two strings of six pack horses each are attached to the last wagon  About six of the pilgrims ride in front of the lead wagon, and seven other pilgrims ride behind the pack horses, and all of these have enough experience in handling animals to keep the pack animals in line.]


----------



## wolfheart (May 20, 2004)

*With his heart pounding in his chest, Pharos falls in next to the lead riders on their left hand side so that his shield arm is on the outside of the column.  He scans about as though he is expecting trouble, when he is really just look like he is doing something and is in control.*

"A fine morning to be riding on the plains,"  He says to the air.  "I don't expect we will see any trouble today.  These roads are well traveled by fat merchant caravans that would supply better quarry than ourselves."

*as Pharos rides onhe slides his hand under his shield and grasps the hilt of his sword and finds courage in it's leathery pommel.*


----------



## Temujin (May 20, 2004)

Saku will take the right to the lead riders.  He'll try to pay attention and alret as much as possible, but much of his time is spent trying to control Viper and avoid his teeth.

_At least its not raining..._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 20, 2004)

_It seems as though the front guard position is well fortified with Saku and Pharos leading the way.  I guess that leaves Zafira, Jabin, Azure and myself to see how we fit in this group.  It matters not to me, but the rear must be guarded as well.  _ 

Leaning to her right a little, Ashlie makes a quick whistle towards Shilo.  As he looks up to her, she simply says in Halfling, "You will need to help out as well.  Guard the rear with me, Shilo, for you are one that I can trust in battle as before."

As she sits up a little on in her saddle, she remembers that Earth Hammer is steadfast and not at all bothered by this new group.  She grins and speaks to him in Elven.  "Come my new friend.  We shall see these Pilgrims to their destination.  I can see that your strength may come in handy, so let us guard the rear, just in case."

With that, she readies her shortbow and also his her signal whistle bound around her neck, ready to notify Pharos and Saku of any danger.  She will keep near the pack horses, off to the right hand side.  She will try and stay in earshot of the group of Pilgrims with the pack animals and any other of the group that would take their place near the rear.

In an unrecognizable language, she begins talking to Shilo.  He seems so know the voice, but not the meaning, as he stays to her right, constantly glancing at her, then Earth Hammer, then his new surroundings.  She does not seem to care if anyone is listening to her or not, as she is accustomed to working alone.  She fidgits around in her belt pouch and can be seen glancing at a small rock, and then placing it back into her belt pouch.  She then procures a small bag from her belt pouch, puts it up to her ear and shakes it.  Seemingly satisfied, she places it back in her pouch, for easy access.  Lastly, she pulls out a well recognized vial.  It must be one of those potions that was purchased earlier.  All the while, if anyone was watching her actions, they would spot a small puff of dust around her, as Earth Hammer carried her in the saddle.  It seems to come from her movements and can also be seen as she fidgits in her belt pouch.  Her cloak hood is not covering her head, and her silver hair shines in the early morning light.  

_Well, let's get this moving, as we have a long journey ahead of us._ 

She waits for the others to move into their positions and head towards Garnet.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 20, 2004)

*Zafira will fall back to the rear of the caravan.*

*She'll have her bow in one hand, with an arrow nocked.*

_Let's hope this trip is more interesting than the last_, Zafira thinks as she scans their surroundings.


----------



## Rhia (May 20, 2004)

*Azure raises an amused eyebrow at the young Wert who had just been elbowed into greeting her. People came in so many differing shapes and sizes and personalities. She has a fondness for them all. _Well, almost all. There are a few kinds out there we could do without,_ she reminds herself of waywards like bandits preying on the innocent.*

"Aren't you a fine looking lad, Master Wert," the bard compliments in her sweet-toned voice. "Aye, I'd be happy to spend some of these traveling hours talking with the two of you. Now if you'll excuse me, I'll greet the other wagons as well." Azure bows to both the older and younger Handfast men before riding off to say a few words to each of the wagon drivers.

*When she hears Father Parab asking for them to step to the front for a few words, Azure guides Cherry Blossom up near her companions. She nods with a smile to the group in general upon introduction. "To Eldon-asha!" Azure sings out after Father Parab before returning back to the wagons. She takes a position on the left side near the middle wagon, though she does move between the three wagons every once in awhile to check on people and to have a friendly chat. Her rapier is strapped to her left side as her crossbow is left on her back. Her three instruments are hanging from one tab or another, the lute and flute from her pack and the horn from a belt loop just behind her small leather components pouch. Though she wears skirts, she does not ride side-saddle, allowing her skirts to edge up a bit so she can feel more secure in the saddle. As Azure rides alongside the second wagon, she deftly plaits her coral hair allowing just a few tendrils to be caught loose by the breeze. When not chatting, she can be heard softly singing or humming as she rides along. She often scans leftward, feeling it her duty to keep a watch out, but it's no chore as she enjoys the pleasant grasses with a soft breeze floating through them.*


----------



## Verbatim (May 20, 2004)

*Jabin tries to ride close to Azure while doing his best not to appear obvious. Every move she makes seems to be perfect in his eyes, and when she hums or sings, it makes him forget about the others around him momentarily. However, he realizes that if he hangs or watches her every movement all the time, it would become obvious, so he pulls his spellbook out and pretends to study it when not watching "everyone".*

_ooc: Jabin will ride towards the middle of the caravan, doing his best not to fall off of Honeybee._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

*The wagon train moves out, the party arranged all around it.  Garnet Well isn't too far off, and the land around here is mostly rolling plains.  It is hard to hide here, and a bit difficult to get firefood (many places burn charcoal or compressed dried grass), but at least it will be harder for people to sneak up on you.*

*The pilgrims talk quietly amongst themselves, several of them glancing at the party member every now and then.  Well, several glance at Azure at once, but she's used to it.  Several of the younger members (there are about five that seem to be around fifteen to twenty years of age) sometimes talk to you about what experiences you've had while adventuring.*

Some typical questions might be:

"Have you ever seen a dragon?"
"Have you had to kill viscious beast?"
"Have you ever talked to one of the small gods?"
"What made you want to decide to come with us  Surely we're awfully boring compared to the life you lead."
"Brother Pharos, do you know of Eldon-asha at all?"
"Wizard Jabin, what spells do you know?  Could you show us a little magic?"
"Bard Azure, would you mind maybe playing a little music?"
"Lady Zafira, have you fought the creatures from the Forbidden Lands?  What were they like?  I hear they're like something out of nightmares."
"Ashie, isn't it?  Why do you have a riding dog?  I don't know to many others than halflings who have them.  And what was that language you were talking earlier."
"Saku... um... your leg is bleeding.  Do you want me to wrap that up for you?"

*Saku eventually has to resort to thumping Viper on the head to get him to quit taking chunks out of his legs, and eventually just uses his great strength to wrestle the damn horse's head down so he couldn't do anything for a while.  However, the distractions are almost therapeudic; if he's fighting the horse he doesn't have to worry about his temper getting the better of him and starting a fight with someone in the wagon train.  He keeps a wary eye on the road, quite vigilant for danger inbetween wrestling with Viper.*

*Ashlie, Shilo seems delighted by the various scents and whatnot on the open plains, and sometimes ranges a bit away from the wagon (though always in sight) checking out one thing or another.  You also got the impression that Earth Hammer was oddly pleased by your use of Elven.  He actually twitched both of his ears at once, a major response.*

*Pharos, your trepitation from earlier this morning has mellowed a bit.  An attack is less likely (though you remain watchful) on a heavily traveled road boardered by grasslands on both sides.  Father Parab actually asks you about your own faith, and why you've chosen to adventure, particularly on such a long journey.*

*Azure, your soft singing is very much appreciated, and you get many appreciative comments from the pilgrims from the middle cart, driver Quillo and archer Ulbat.  Both are older men, and Quillo wears a brown leather eyepatch over his right eye.*

*Jabin, despite your lack of experience in riding, you find you're able to maintain your seat on Honeybee with very little effort.  She has a broad back with a fine deep saddle, as well as having a very smooth gait.  You can even read from time to time without the words blurring together too bad.  You're on the opposite side of the wagon from Azure (the only place not taken), so you can still steal looks at her as well as clearly hearing her lovely singing.*

*Zafira, you ride tall and proud in Chaos' saddle, ever alert for danger.  Perhaps you, of everyone here, knows how quickly something terrible can suddenly appear out of the barren landscape.  One thing of note you see was something you originally thought was an eagle flying overhead.  But when it banked and flew over to the right of the road, you saw its beak and talons were shiny red, with red feathers around its eyes.  That, without question, is a blood hawk, a particularly viscious bird that's quite capable of killing fauns.  It won't attack the wagon train, everyone was far too large... well mostly.  If the bird was hungry and Ashlie's dog ran off too far, he could become the bird's lunch.*

*You see five other merchant caravans on the road today.  Two of them are horse trader's caravans.  One was actually coming from Willow Grove and going toward Garnet Well, but they were making better time than you and overtook you around noon.  The other one was actually coming from Garnet Well, driving a string of the beautiful fire-colored Garnet horses.  That one is heavily guarded, with several working dogs as well as stone-faced stone-muscled drovers.*

*Three other merchant caravans you also pass by, one seemed to be mostly furs, another looked to be silks and wine (also heavily guarded), and third was an odd, airy wagon, brightly painted, full of cages of exotic birds.  It was being guided by an air genasi woman with bluish skin, and drawn by two white mares.*

*By nightfall you finally manage to reach Garnet Well, after stopping for lunch.  Zafira manages to bag a pair of pheasents and three rabbits along the way, and Mother Iraly makes a very tasty stew from them for everyone.  The pilgrims go to a fenced-in field, which they pay a few silver for the use of.*

"I would ask that two of you stay here to guard us in the night at all times, but if you wish to stay in an inn when you are not guarding, that will be fine," Father Parab tells you.  You can leave your horses here and avoid stabling costs, and those pilgrims familiar with animals can aid those party members that aren't care for their beasts.  However, before Saku can leave, Parab will take him aside for a moment.  "Don't come back drunk," he warns.

*Garnet Well has several inns, but the two catering to travelers are the Empty Barrel and the Savory Platter.  The Empty Barrel is run by a half-orc called Tarn Barrelarms that serves some extremely excellent ale.  The name of the inn apparently comes from the fact that his ale disppears so quickly.  There's no rooms here, but you can get a place on the floor for a silver.  Ale is three copper, and a meal is five copper and consists of catch-all stew and trencher bread.*

*The Savory Platter is run by an entire extended family of halflings, and parts of the inn are designed and scales exclusively for the little folk.  Chairs are designed so that a smaller person can get into them easily, and most tables are set closer to the ground that normal.  Seating is fairly low all around.  The food here is some very tasty meat pies, usually venison or pork, and spiced with sage and onions.  Roasted vegeables are also available, as is apple pie.  A meal here costs a gold.  A space in a room (there's ten to a room) is two gold, and you can get decent ale here for two copper a mug, and fairly good red wine for one gold a glass.*


----------



## wolfheart (May 21, 2004)

In response to Father Parab's question... "I have much to learn of my own faith, and cannot fully explain its mysteries as yet.  I was not formally trained as a cleric, I actually came by my divine abilities through providence, and latter learned that I was the subject of a rather vague prophecy.  The training of my youth was as a member of the temple guard, as I was a ward of the temple and it seemed the place I best fit in.  Since my revelation, I have worked hard to become a good cleric.  But, I find temple life to be tedious and I chaffe at the extended periods of inactivity.  I have come to the road looking for my place in Pelor's world, hoping that the experience I gain will bring more insight into my purpose in his divine drama."

*As the caravan comes into Garnet Well, Pharos is struck with the novelty of the road.  He decides he will camp with the pilgrims and try to learn more of there ways, and to try to earn their trust.  He volunteers for the first shift of guard duty, but asks that someone fetch him a hot meal from one of the inns.  He hands over a couple of gold to whoever will run this errand for him.  Pharos then gets out his bedroll and finds a spot to make his impromptu camp.  As the sun begins to set, Pharos takes a moment to offer prays to Pelor and asks for his blessings this night.*


----------



## Rhia (May 21, 2004)

*Cherry Blossom is a joy for Azure. She allows herself to be easily guided. She preens for admirers. She accepts praises with a nod, almost as if she knows what Azure is saying to her. "You're something to live up to, Cherry. I'll have to keep on my toes so as you don't outshine me," Azure muses to the horse with a chuckle. The bard acquiesces to any requests she receives, pulling out her flute to play light melodies that float through the air. She hopes Cherry doesn't mind this light playing from her back as Azure needs two hands to do it. The horse seems content to ride alongside the wagons without Azure actively guiding her.*

*She idly wonders at all the studying Jabin does. Not wishing to disturb him, she muses, _he must be a great mind indeed with the interest he shows his book._*

*As they near Garnet Well, Azure keeps to her horse as the pilgrims get their wagons settled in position. When she does drop to the ground, she nods happily to a pilgrim who offers to care for Cherry. Though she follows him, wishing to learn how to care for the horse. "If you don't mind, I'd like to learn. I've never actually cared for a beast before and she deserves for me to treat her right." Azure helps with brushing her down and giving her feed. When Cherry seems settled, she gives her pilgrim helper an appreciative smile, "Thank you so much. I appreciate your help and patience in teaching me."

*Wanting to stretch her legs, she walks into town finding The Savory Platter. She smiles to herself and the lowness of everything. She takes a seat, keeping her knees off to the side so as not to be squished under the table. Azure asks for a meal and enjoys the meat pie and vegetables she receives. Thinking that a spot on the floor here wouldn't be much different than sleeping in the camp, she takes out a snippet of cloth from her pack to wrap the apple pie with. She makes her way slowly back to town cradling the pie in her hand. Every few steps, she suppresses a moan as her muscles start to dully ache. She hadn't realized riding all day in the saddle could be so taxing on her body.*

*Back at camp, she finds a few of the men sitting around the fire. She chooses one at random, giving him the slice of pie. "I wouldn't want it to go to waste, now would I?" With a wink, she departs to find her saddlebags. Azure gathers her bedroll and heads back to the fire. "I think I may be awake for a good long while anyway, I may as well take first shift too."  She spread the bedroll out a few feet away from the fire, sitting on it with her feet stretched out infront of her, knees slightly bent.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Some typical questions might be:
> 
> "Ashie, isn't it?  Why do you have a riding dog?  I don't know to many others than halflings who have them.  And what was that language you were talking earlier."




*A little taken by the Pilgrims questions directed at her, Ashlie hesitates.*  _Well, I knew I would have to be in the company of others, so I might as well give it a try..._

"Well, to ease your mind, it was a halflings dog once.  His name is Shilo, and he was my masters companion.  Now he joins me in my travels these days, and we look out for each other.  And as for the language, hmmm....*She hesitates and decides not to devulge too much info*...lets just hope you never hear in alone in the dark." 

With that, Ashlie glances over to Shilo, seeing him wander off again.  
He seems to like the fresh outdoors.  It has been a while since we could relax a little.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Ashlie, Shilo seems delighted by the various scents and whatnot on the open plains, and sometimes ranges a bit away from the wagon (though always in sight) checking out one thing or another.  You also got the impression that Earth Hammer was oddly pleased by your use of Elven.  He actually twitched both of his ears at once, a major response.*



Continuing in Elven, "Ah, so you know the language of the Elves!  That is good.  You are indeed a fine steed, and may soon prove to become a powerful ally and companion.  I will treat you well, as long as you protect Shilo and myself."



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I would ask that two of you stay here to guard us in the night at all times, but if you wish to stay in an inn when you are not guarding, that will be fine," Father Parab tells you.  You can leave your horses here and avoid stabling costs, and those pilgrims familiar with animals can aid those party members that aren't care for their beasts.




*Ashlie overhears Azure's comments and agrees.  She decides to stay and brush off Earth Hammer and make sure he gets a good meal of fine oats and an apple for later.  She then leaves Earth Hammer with the Pilgrims and heads toward the Inn.*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The Savory Platter is run by an entire extended family of halflings, and parts of the inn are designed and scales exclusively for the little folk.  Chairs are designed so that a smaller person can get into them easily, and most tables are set closer to the ground that normal.  Seating is fairly low all around.  The food here is some very tasty meat pies, usually venison or pork, and spiced with sage and onions.  Roasted vegeables are also available, as is apple pie.  A meal here costs a gold.  A space in a room (there's ten to a room) is two gold, and you can get decent ale here for two copper a mug, and fairly good red wine for one gold a glass.*




*Walking through the town, Ashlie smells something familiar.*  _Meat Pie!  That was Shalimar's favorite recipe!  Well, I will have to compare his cooking and see how it fares.  _ She will have Shilo accompany her to the Savory Platter and wait at the doorway.

*With that, Ashlie walks into the Savory Platter.  She goes straight to the nearest working halfling and asks if her riding dog Shilo can be fed as well.  "He is very well mannered and was the companion of my master, Shalimar, who was a halfling.  Raised and fed by halflings for the better part of his life, this would do him well to have a good meal."   Pulling out a gold piece, she will pay the halfling if they oblige. * 

*Afterwards, she seats herself next to Azure.  When the Halflings come to take her order, she speaks to them in Halfling with great ease.  She asks that her Meat Pie be made without a little extra sage and onions, as that is how she likes it.  She will ask for Apple Cider instead of alcohol.  While eating her meal, she will keep quiet for the most part, glancing around the place for anything unusual or anyone out of place here. * 

With her meal finished, she will head back to the Pilgrims camp with Shilo and Azure.  Seeing as though Azure and Pharos will take first watch, she will get some much needed sleep, as her back begins to ache with the long days journey.  "Wake me for second watch."   

*Seeing as she forgot her bedroll, she looks for a nearby object so that she can rest up against.  She was used to sleeping on the road and outdoors, but not in the company of others.  Shilo will lay next to her.  He will be a little wary of his new surroundings and the group, and just rest, as his custom when Ashlie sleeps.*

*OOC - Shilo and Ashlie have been together for some time, and while she sleeps, he keeps watch.  It is a natural tendency for him to care for her.  She would then wake and take watch, while letting Shilo sleep.*


----------



## Verbatim (May 21, 2004)

*Enjoying the ride, as well as Azure's beautiful singing, Jabin was a bit startled when two of the pilgrim boys began riding beside him and pointed at the open spellbook in his lap.*



			
				Isida said:
			
		

> "Wizard Jabin, what spells do you know? Could you show us a little magic?"




_They wish me to show them magic? Surely they must be doing this on a dare from their friends, but I must be polite to those who have retained my services..._

*Wiping the sweat that was beading up on his brow, Jabin wondered how the best way to handle this situation would be. Finally deciding to treat this as an exercise that Vanget would give him, Jabin smiled, or attempted to at least.

"Please, just call me Jabin, as placing a title before my name is not something I would ever wish anyone to do. As for the magic I know, I am more of a scholar than a true mage, as almost all of my spells deal with the gathering of information of some kind. However, I know that there will come a time when I must defend myself, and those I travel with, so I am trying to master some spells which will give me the ability to do so."

*Pausing for a moment, Jabin closes his eyes and wills an illusionary cardinal into being.*

"The sash I wear around my waist was the very first item my father ever created. He named it Scarlet after his wife, a kind lady that I sadly never met. She loved birds, and he wanted her to be able to see one anytime she wished and the cardinal was her favorite, as she loved the bright colors and sweet songs it sang outside her window. Sadly, she came down with the brain fever and the gods took her shortly thereafter. This sash was worn by him everyday until he also gave into the rotting sickness that slowly killed him. I wear it to honor the father I had, as well as the mother I was never able to meet."

*While Jabin tells his tale, he mentally directs the bird to land on each boy's arm and to whistle a soft tune as he talks. Once over, Jabin has it begin flying away, slowly fading from sight as it leaves them.*

*When they reached Garnet Well, Jabin slides off of Honeybee's back carefully, and can feel the stiffness in his legs almost immediately. Trying to hide it as best he can, especially as Azure and Ashlie walk past him towards the pen area, he still winces slightly with each step.*

_Now I understand why Vanget said that the road was hard on the body, but I think I must be the only one who isn't used to it. There is much I will learn I think with the others..._

*Once they reach the central area, Jabin tries to brush Honeybee just like he sees the others doing, and while she doesn't complain, he still feels like she gives him a warning look from time to time as he forces some rough spots on her coat to smooth out. After brushing her, Jabin gives her some sweet oats and an apple before deciding that it would be best to simply stay with the pilgrims for the night.*

_No sense in me ruining anyone's night with my presence...so far the pilgrims have been polite about me being around, but outside of here, who knows what could happen._

*Opening up his pack, Jabin pulls out a few sticks of jerky and some hard tack and sits down next to a wagon to eat his meal, overhearing Pharos mention taking the first watch for the evening. Standing up, albiet painfully, on his now very stiff legs Jabin approaches the warrior-priest.

"I would like to volunteer for the third watch, as I need to rest before studying my spells in the morning. I hope you do mind me reading while on watch, as I promise it will not distract me from being able to keep an eye on what goes on around me."

*Once settled, Jabin finds an empty spot in the camp away from the others and takes out a block of wood and begins carving. In his mind, he can already see the shape of the flute, and he hopes that once he finishes it Azure will honor him in using it when she performs.*


----------



## wolfheart (May 22, 2004)

*After about a half hour of prayer and meditation Pharos gets to his feet and notices that his legs are starting to stiffen.  He chides himself for not going for a walk to loosen them up after the days ride.  Pharos makes his way through the camp to where Goldfire is being kept.  Goldfire snorts and gives him a head butt when he approaches.  "Yes, yes, I know.  I should have tended to your needs when we first arrived at camp.  I will be sure to not make that mistake again."*

*As Pharos begins to brush Goldfire he sees Azure, Ashlie, and Jabin in sucession head into town.  Pharos takes a little extra time brushing Goldfire, and as he does he looks around the camp too see if he can learn a little more about what makes the pilgrims tick.*

*After brushing Goldfire for what seemed like an eternity, and give him some feed to supplement the grass he is eating from the field, Pharos is rewarded with another haughty snort as Goldfire gives him an appreciative bump with his head.  _I must remember not to get so caught up in the journey that I loose sight of the small details that make the journey possible, whether it be an angry steed or companions whom, I realize now, I have hardly spoken to all day.  I think there is a larger lesson here, and not one learned by those who keep their noses on a tome all day._  Pharos walks back to where he has set up his bedroll, and pulls some jerky and hard tack from his pack.  He washes it down with some water and makes a mental note to refill his skin before thay depart in the morning.*

*After his meal, he goes to check with the pilgrims to see that everything is in proper order, and then walks the fenceline of the field, checking the integrity of the fence and looking at the surrounding area for places that might produce trouble, or provide cover for brigands to attack from.  As Pharos walks he stretches his aching muscles, and also takes a few minutes to unsheath his sword and practice some of the attack manuevers and defensive stances taught to him back in Andulvey.*

*He returns to find the others are back from their sojourns into town.*

*Pharos is somewhat surprised that Jabin asks him if he can take the third watch, as it has not occured to him that he was in position to grant or deny his request.  A strange feeling of pride and responsibility wells up inside the young half-elf, and he wonders if this is what leadership feels like.  "Jabin, I have no objections to you taking the third watch, and studying your spellbook should not be a problem.  I do not expect that we will be tested this night, being so close to a town.  I do have one favor to ask though, would you be so kind as to wake me just before sunrise, so that I may be able to offer the proper prayers to Pelor and receive his divine bounty." 

*As Pharos settles in to the first watch, he finds himself fidgety and strangely uncomfortable being 'alone' with Azure.  It is hard to explain the feeling and Pharos hopes it does not show outwardly.  He thinks to himself that maybe it is because Azure is still a mystery to him, the temptation of the unknown.  He decides it is time to put this sillines to rest.  "We did not have time to get to know each other before we left,"  He says to Azure.  "What is it that brought you on the road with us, when surely you could have made yourself a comfortable living in any hall in Andulvey?"


----------



## Verbatim (May 22, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> *Pharos is somewhat surprised that Jabin asks him if he can take the third watch, as it has not occured to him that he was in position to grant or deny his request.  A strange feeling of pride and responsibility wells up inside the young half-elf, and he wonders if this is what leadership feels like.  "Jabin, I have no objections to you taking the third watch, and studying your spellbook should not be a problem.  I do not expect that we will be tested this night, being so close to a town.  I do have one favor to ask though, would you be so kind as to wake me just before sunrise, so that I may be able to offer the proper prayers to Pelor and receive his divine bounty."




"It will be no problem at all."

*As he begins carving in earnest later, Jabin looks across the camp to see Pharos and Azure talking easily. A sigh escapes his lips as he wishes he possessed the ability to strike up conversations easily, and not have the other person always taking a step away or politely excusing themselves to escape from being around him.*

_Envy is one of the seven trappings of man, but too often it seems to be on my thoughts..._

_ooc: Just a minor ooc Jabin never went into town, as I think it was Azure, Saku and Ashlie who did._


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 22, 2004)

*Zafira will spend the night at camp.*

*She'll answer the questions of the younger caravan members about the monsters of the Forbidden Lands. Embellishing of course, because all good stories are embellished.*

"Yes, I've fought the monsters of the Forbidden Lands. Imagine a creature out of your worst nightmare. They're about four times as bad as that. Then add some tentacles, maybe an extra mouth, a few extra limbs, lots of claws, and razor sharp teeth. Plus the ravenous desire to consume human flesh. And despite the fact that many of them are huge, hulking monsters, the ability to sneak up on a camp full of people. Often times you don't know they're there till you see the reflection of the fire in their large eyes...and then of course its much too late."

*Zafira will continue, if they are still interested, with a few specific stories about monsters that have attacked her tribe.*


----------



## Temujin (May 22, 2004)

Saku nods in acknowledgement to Parabs request.  "I shall not drink tonight."
Looking over at Pharos and Azure talking, he wonders if he should approach.  Jabin sits away, carving, and glances towards the pair occasionally.

_ Might as well....  It is best to work out the kinks after a long day with some exercise..._

Saku walks up to the pair, and looks at Pharos.

"Begging your pardon.  Good Master Pharos.  I was wondering if you would indulge me with a little game of swordsplay.  It has been a hard ride, and I find need to loosen my muscles.  What say you?"


----------



## Rhia (May 22, 2004)

*Unsure of what to do with herself, Azure sits staring into the fire, contemplating what, to her, has been unusual behavior of her companions. Oh, the pilgrims seem normal enough; exchanging stories, laughing, asking her questions. But her companions seem, for the most part, a silent bunch. Particularly Saku and Jabin who both declined to speak with her when she approached the two over the last day. In the end, she simply shrugs it off as a dedication to their positions as protectors of this wagon train. _Most likely, they are in earnest and do not want to be caught unawares with idle talk. Perhaps I should be more serious too. _Azure sets her face in what she thinks is a serious expression for a few moments before breaking out into laughter, unaware and unconcerned of what others might think. _That simply isn't me. Ah well, I shall be my best, regardless._*

*The solid voice of Pharos interrupts her musings, and she looks up at him with a grateful smile at the unexpected interruption.*

"Ah well, Pharos, I probably could have. But, you see," here she grows excited, turning her body towards the cleric and letting her hands animate along with her explanation, "I simply have to see more than the insides of taverns and inns, more than the marketplace, more than what is inside a city. I've lived for years in a quiet village. I'd sing and play along with my father for travelers who had lived great stories of their own to tell. But all I could do was tell the stories of others. I wish to live my own great stories and to forge them into song. As my mother had hers. Andeluvay is certainly a step up in the way of providing new experiences, but I would most likely still spend my time on the platform of an inn." 

*She suddenly halts, gives Pharos a quizzical look, "I suppose this all sounds silly to you. No doubt you've had great adventures already. Well, don't worry, I talk as if it's all a fantastical dream, but I know the reality needs to be taken seriously. And I do."

*At a break in her monologue, and before she can continue, she is surprised by Saku's presence. He asks Pharos to spar with him and Azure can't stop the mischievous smile on her lips, _He speaks! I knew he could!_*

*Nodding to Pharos, she gives her permission, "Please go ahead. I don't mind." She sits there, looking between the two, wondering just how often men feel the need to play at battle.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

*Ashlie, the halflings are delighted to have Shilo, and get him a big, meaty bone to chew on.  The meat pie is just as tasty as it smells, and you get some rather solicitous attention from the halflings once they learn you can speak their language.  They are quite happy to chat with you inbetween servings.*

*You learn about the road conditions farther on; mostly they've been pretty good, as the local lords tend to keep them in good repair, but with some summer storms some of them have become a bit rutted.  The Wagon Maker's Guild here is pretty full up with people needing wagons repaired, so it might be advisable to take it slow in the rough parts.  There's also been a couple bandit attacks on some of the individual wagons about two days' ride further westward.*

*Azure can't quite follow all of this conversation, but the food at the Savory Platter is quite nice indeed.  At least two of the halfling girls try to serve you personally, and one finally gets up the courage to ask you a question.*

"My pardons ma'am, but me and Keely were just wondering, and we don't mean any disrespect about it, but what kind of genasi are you?" the young girl says, blushing behind the basket of bread she carries.

*Back in camp, a surprised pilgrim takes your apple pie, look at it for a second, before shaking his head sadly and pressing it gently back in your hand.*

"Sorry lass, I would really like it, but we're only supposed to eat certain foods on this trip, and I'm afraid apple pie isn't one of them.  Go ahead and share it with the... wizard fellow over there, I don't think he's left that spot all night," he says apologetically.

*Pharos, you watch the Halaran pilgrims as they perform their nightly ceremony during twilight.  They arrange themselves in concentric half-circles around Father Parab, and then sit cross-legged on the ground.  Father Parab stands and begins his prayers.*

"We come to you Eldon-asha, Stone Tree, Root of the World, we honor you with our sacred journey, the same since time began.  You are stablility, a place of refuge, a rock in the stormy sea of life, and we are those who keep your ways.  Let us be like the Stone Tree, that which grows straight and true and strong, those who keep the ancient ways, unchanged and unbroken for all time.  We keep our hearts pure, we do not seek to bend the True Ways, we seek to remain viligant against the changes that could corrupt us," he prays in his sonorous voice.  He begins to repeat his prayers, and the pilgrims chant their responses back.

*Finally he bend and takes a scoop full of loose earth in his cupped hands.  He goes around to each pilgrim and sprinkles a little of the earth on their bared heads.  Each bows, then all rise in unison.*

"Eldon-asha, Eldon-ash, Stone Tree, Root of the World, we seek you, our hearts remain unchanged," all chant together, and then the service is over.  Tonight the pilgrims only eat flat bread and a strong tea, then quickly go to sleep.

*While the pilgrims are eating, Pharos and Saku go to the far end of the field to have their sparring match.  Saku pulls out his falchion, while Pharos readies his bastard sword and shield.  The sparring match is reasonably evenly matched, but it becomes clear that Saku has more raw power behind his strokes, while Pharos' swordwork shows a bit more restraint and discipline.  By the time the bout is over, both have gained some respect for each others' prowess.*

*Also to put a rather happy note on this night, one of the horse-tenders had seen the troubles Saku was having with Viper, and helped him hold the beast still enough so that he could be brushed.  Luckily even Viper seemed to like being groomed, and was even fairly calm since the first time you laid eyes on him when you were finished.  However, you still tied him up away from the others; no reason to tempt fate.  Joss, the pilgrim who helped you, suggested that the way to Viper's heart might be through his stomach, and suggested bribing him with apple pieces to get him to behave.*

*While a few of the younger pilgrims watch this a bit out of the corner of their eyes as they eat, none go over to the sparring match.  However, Zafira's stories of the strange and bizarre things she has fought in the Forbidden Lands are welcomed by the pilgrims.  The younger ones hang on to every word and look rather awed by the end of the stories.*

*Jabin, the younger boys seems delighted at the cardinal and made expressions of wonder as the little illusion flitted from boy to boy.  They were mostly just inquisitive, though you caught one or two of them wrinkling their nose at you from time to time.  Ah well, still, that's not too bad.*

*During third watch however, your reading is disrupted when you hear a small scuffle in the grass, not too far from where you are.  Your eyes easily pierce the gloom, and you see what appears to be a fox pawing at something in the grass.  Whatever it is is making a faint mewling sound, like that of a kitten.  Honeybee is looking at the fox, then you, then the fox again, and stamps her feet in impatience.*


----------



## Rhia (May 23, 2004)

[ooc: This is a backtracking post responding to Isida's post.  Both of these happened before Pharos came to talk with Azure.]

*Surprised by the halfling children, Azure laughs as she explains with a smile, "I am a Radiance Genasi. We are touched by a plane of extraordinary beauty where intoxicating colors and lights suffuse the very air. My parents grew up there before heading out into the multiverse with a desire to bring beauty here. I have lived in Low'verok all my life, though I have traveled to the _Plane of Incandescent Colors_, so beautiful it took my breath away." 

~

*Having been turned down for the dessert, Azure turns to study Jabin from afar. _He seems quite intent there. Perhaps I'll wait a bit and bring it to him later._ Against her usual nature, she's a bit shy about disturbing him. She sees him as a great mind because of his constant study. He's not at all like the only other Ooze Genasi she had previously met. The other one, Dranler, had been a fairly conceited self-proclaimed intellectual. Though Azure had been too young to put much stock in her memories of the man, she had the distinct impression his intellect had not been nearly what he made it out to be. But he had been funny and could tell a tall tale or two.*

*At the time, Azure's father was hosting a guest human bard at the inn. He had been codial with all up until Dranler came to stay. Azure was ashamed when the bard publicly humiliated the Ooze Genasi by singing a tale of the guest and his unusual appearance and smell. Obviously devastated, Dranler had quietly paid the innkeeper and left the city to make his bed outside of town in the tall grasses before departing by morning light. Azure prepared a basket to take to him before his inevitable departure. She spent most of the few coins she had on the basket, bread, honey, and a waterskin filled with wine. She picked a few blue and white wildflowers, tucking them along side the simple food. A hand written note indicating the next time they should run into one another, she would sing a grand song just for him, was added as a finishing touch. Smiling at her gift, she left before sun up the next day, finding him in a nearby field under a solid beech tree. She deftly left the basket there as a surprise and made her way home before her father discovered her absence.*

*With a sudden smile, Azure makes her way out into the fields surrounding the camp, looking for a bright wildflower she can tie into the pie's cloth wrapping. If no flowers are available, she chooses a pretty leaf. She waits for a time when Jabin takes a break to stretch his legs. With a smile on her lips, she leaves the gift on near Jabin's things in memory of Dranler.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 24, 2004)

> Isida Kep'Tukari
> *Ashlie, the halflings are delighted to have Shilo, and get him a big, meaty bone to chew on. The meat pie is just as tasty as it smells, and you get some rather solicitous attention from the halflings once they learn you can speak their language. They are quite happy to chat with you inbetween servings.*
> 
> *You learn about the road conditions farther on; mostly they've been pretty good, as the local lords tend to keep them in good repair, but with some summer storms some of them have become a bit rutted. The Wagon Maker's Guild here is pretty full up with people needing wagons repaired, so it might be adviable to take it slow in the rough parts. There's also been a couple bandit attacks on some of the individual wagons about two days' ride further westward.*




_Well, it seems as though we may have a little company in a few days.  I shall have to warn the others and let them be on alert.  Perhaps I should purchase a new saddle for Earth Hammer?  One that would help me in riding with greater ease and comfort._

*OOC - Who else took watch with Jabin?  I am assuming my watch was uneventful.*


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2004)

*Jabin's study was disrupted when he heard the mewling sound coming from his left side. Turning his head, Jabin could not make out exactly what it was, but from the sound of it, a kitten had entered the camp and was seeking any leftovers it could find. Standing up, Jabin waved across camp and tried to get Saku's attention. As he saw the warrior finally acknowledge his presence, Jabin began walking towards the kitten, fishing for a spare piece of jerky while he walked.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

*Jabin, as you get closer, you realize the fox was tormenting something in the grass.  As you draw near the fox flees, and leaves the creature behind.  Bending down you see a most peculiar sight.  It looks like a baby rabbit, aside from the fact that it fur is a lovely shade of lavender and it has a two inch black horn spiralling out of its forehead.  It's obviously terrified, and simply trembling in place.*


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2004)

*Leaning down to get a closer look at the creature, Jabin is amazed at what he sees. Reaching down slowly, he tries to pick the scared creature up as gently as he can, all the while making soothing noises towards it.*

_What in the heaven's name is this? How did it get here?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

*Jabin, the little creature looks up at you and seems to relax slightly in your hands.  It makes odd chirping sounds.*


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2004)

*Holding the small creature carefully in his hands, Jabin begins to walk towards Saku, wondering if the seasoned warrior has any knowledge of what this creature could be. Petting the creature awkwardly, as the horn bumps into his hand from time to time, Jabin stopped a few steps in front of Saku and motions for him to come foward*

"Saku, it would seem we have attracted our first guest. While I have studied many creatures in my research, I can not recall ever seeing something like this. Have you any knowledge of what it could be?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

*Saku looks at the "rabbit" strangely.*

"Looks like someone dropped it in a vat of dye.  I've never seen the like before.  Maybe you should ask one of these earth-priests we're guarding," Saku suggests.


----------



## Verbatim (May 27, 2004)

*Smiling at the warrior's answer, Jabin continues to pet the strange animal, but does not feel an urge to wake the priests at the moment.*

"A sound thought Saku, and one I will certainly take to heart once they awaken for their morning prayers."

*Returning to his bedroll, Jabin placed the small creature beside him and hoped it would not immediately run away.*

"What shall we do with you small one?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2004)

*The strange rabbit merely begins to start munching on the grass, regarding Jabin with his dark brown eyes.  Then it goes over and gently touches the tip of its horn to Jabin's nose.  After that it continues to eat contendedly.  Later than evening the rabbit crawls into Jabin's lap and falls asleep.*

*In the morning, Jabin wakens Pharos so that he can complete his morning devotions to Pelor, and the pilgrims wake not too long after that.  They break their fast with bread, something out of a jar, and tea.  The rest of you can get pastries in town for a few copper, or a heartier breakfast of eggs and sausage for a silver at the Savory Platter.*

*Mid-morning the pilgrims are getting ready to go, saddling up the horses, hitching up the wagons, and other various tasks.  But as this is happening, you all hear something coming up the road.  It sounds like a horse going at a breakneck pace.  You can see the puffs of dust from the rider as he comes up the road.  He stops at the gate and frantically gestulates to the guards, and then hurridly let him through.  His horse pounds straight for the pilgrims, and he waves wildly as he draws close to the fence.*

"Brother Pharos, I must speak to Brother Pharos!" he calls.  The man is wearing an elaborate tabard with Pelor's symbol, unusually surmounted by a crown, stitched in golden thread.

"That's the symbol of the Daughter of the Sun," Pharos says, stunned, as he trots Goldfire over to the messenger.  They speak for a minute, and then the messenger hands Pharos a scroll.  Pharos reads it quickly, and nods, his face hard.  Then he trots back over to everyone else.

"My new friends, I am grieviously sorry, but I must leave you.  The Daughter of the Sun has called me to Andeluvay on something of dire importance to my faith, and I must go.  I know you will do well with the pilgrims, so don't worry, the blessings of Pelor are upon you," Pharos says with a sad smile, making a gesture of blessing over everyone.  

*He quickly goes to Father Parab, and hands him the scroll, rapidly explaining.  Parab furrows his brow, but nods in agreement and claps Pharos on the shoulder.  Pharos grabs the last of his gear, and prepares to leave on Goldfire.*

"Farewell my friends!" he calls, and then thunders down the road.


----------



## Rhia (May 27, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*As her shift ends and Pharos wakens the next crew, Azure finds her bedroll a welcome site. She finds herself deeply tired after a full day of riding and talking with so many new people. As she drifts into sleep, she idly wonders that she did not see Jabin with the pie. Perhaps a raccoon made off with it.*

*As the sun peeps over the horizon, Azure flutters her eyes open. Feeling somewhat disoriented, she feels the hard ground beneath her bedroll, though she's young enough to not find much discomfort in the arrangement. Rising, she stretches her arms high above her and fingers through her loose hair. She takes a few minutes to gently pluck at her lute. She feels her body renew with magical energy as she concentrates in the rising sun.*

*Once she gathers her things, bundling them together under a tree, she makes her way toward town. She greets each person she sees with a warm smile and a friendly, "Good morning to you." Azure makes her way back to the Savory Platter to find something to break fast with.* 

*Having enjoyed her morning food, she seeks out the 'keeper to give him/her her compliments, "You have treated me well. I look forward to enjoying this place with the low tables again." With that Azure makes her way back to camp, finds Cherry Blossom, compliments the horse on how fine she looks, and rides around the camp. She's somewhat surprised how well she's recooperated from her aching muscles the day before.*

*She watches as the rider comes clamoring into town, taking Pharos away with him. _This can't be good. A group needs a leader. Who.. ?_ Azure looks around at her companions, not knowing any of them well enough to know who among them is a natural leader. _I suppose it will naturally come out when the time arises._ She guides Cherry to Father Parab.*

"This is but one obstacle. Have heart, things will be well," Azure gives the Father a warm smile.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 27, 2004)

*As morning breaks, Ashlie finds that the hard ground was not very good on her back.  She really must remember that this new job is more demanding the the last.  With that, she looks around and finds that Shilo had been up before her, running around the camp, sniffing here and there.  When Shilo comes up to where Earth Hammer is, she can see that they have taken note of each other in the previous day and Shilo has taken to her new steed.*

*Stretching her arms, and running her fingers through her hair to get any grass and twigs out, she notices that Jabin is carrying something that must be delicate, for it is in his hands and shown great care.  A little intrigued, she decides to walk over to him, to get a better look.*

*"And what have  you found that warrants such delicate care?"*

(If he shows her)  *Seeing the new creature in his hands, Ashlie is a little taken back by the sight.  Speaking in common, she asks the creature a simple question of if it has a name.  Seeing no response, she will then ask the same question in different languages, to see if it reacts differently.*
(Common, Halfling, Elven and Undercommon).  

*After ther new creature being discovered, her stomach begins to make noises.  It seems as though breakfast is needed.  With that, she heads back to the Savory Platter with Azure to get a quick breakfast.  She will ask the Halflings a question about the bandit attacks.  She will inquire as to if the bandits attack, do they try and harm the wagons, or simply hold them up without attacking and killing the convoys.  She thanks them for their warning of the roads ahead, and bids them farewell.  She asks for a few apples if they have any, for Earth Hammer.*

*Upon returning to the camp, she just witnessed Pharos heading back in the direction they just came from the previous day.  "What happened?"  She asks Azure, as she is the only one that she has had contact with earlier today.  After being filled in, she knows that his qualities will be sorely missed.*

_Someone must take charge of this group, or it will lead to a disaster waiting to happen._

*With that, she walks over to Father Parab and says, "His presence will be missed, but I am sure that we can take care of this task at hand without him.  I have also learned a little of the roads ahead.  It seems as though the town here has quite a bit of work for wagon repairs from the rough roads ahead due to the summer storms and rutted roads.  If possible, does anyone here have skill with repairing wagons on the road?  If not, then they should take caution on these parts."

*She walks over to the group of adventurers, and speaks to them out of the earshot of the Pilgrims.*

* "There are tales of bandit attacks ahead.  2 days ride west.  The storms have also made the roads rutted and wagon repairs have this town busy from it.  We should take it slow there, but that would be a prime place for an ambush from those bandits.  I see two choices.  We can head out and try to make it through the bad roads at a good speed, hoping that the bandits are outrun, or we can play into the minds of the bandits.  We can set up the convoy to appear helpless, thus the bandits will underestimate the convoy, and simply ride up demanding payment or their goods.  Once they are under the impression that the Pilgrims are helpless, we can then spring an attack on them.  I feel we should warn the rest, but I have not let the Pilgrims know yet.  I feel that we should come up with a strategy first and then present the info to the Pilgrims.  Otherwise, if we go to them and tell them that there may be an attack, and we do not have a plan set up yet, they could lose faith in our abilities."*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

*The halflings at the Savory Platter are quite happy to have Ashlie and Azure again.  The innkeeper beams at the radiance genasi's comments.*

"I'm glad you enjoyed us m'lady!  Tell people about us in your travels, if you wouldn't mind, we could always use the business!"

*Ashlie, you hear from the halflings that the bandits are more robbers that raiders, that is they are simply after the goods rather than blood.  Usually they just force everyone off of their horses and wagons and drive off with them.  However, they have wounded guards before when people didn't agree to their demands quickly enough.*

*Back at the campsite, Father Parab listens to Ashlie's warnings and questions with great care.*

"He will be missed, but he is a good young man.  He was called by duty, and duty must be honored above all.  

"I do appreciate you finding out about the roads.  We do have a couple people that know the trade of the cartwright, and we do have repair supplies, but such things are not quick to effect.  We will be in your care if the wagons become disabled.  But we would rather go slow and spare the wagons and horses, as I'm sure you are all a match for a band of ruffians."


----------



## Temujin (May 28, 2004)

Saku wakes to the first sounds of birds chirping, the sun having yet to rise.  

Gathering his bedroll he puts all his belongings away and bgins his morning enxercises, his actions marred by the knots and twists that have taken up residence in his back and shoulders.

His mind drifts to the rabbit the night before, as his stomach starts to growl.

The camp starts to rouse as the first rays of sunlight pierce the horizon, and the sky takes on a orange hue.

Stirring the smoldering fire, he nods to those on watch, and heads to his pack to break out a few rations.  After feeding his horse and himself, he decides to head into the small town to fill his belly with more filling fare.


----------



## Temujin (May 28, 2004)

* Heading back to camp after grabbing a quick bite to eat, Saku sees Pharos walking to his horse, preparing to ride.  *

_It is a shame he must leave.  He was a good companion._

Shaking his head, Saku closes the distance to the camp, and hear's the tail-end of Ashlie's idea.

"What if they decide to shoot first and ask questions later?  Chances are, they know these woods, and can outdistance us easily, and if they decide that a dead traveller is better off then a helpless one?" He says, a grim look on his face.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2004)

Temujin said:
			
		

> "What if they decide to shoot first and ask questions later?  Chances are, they know these woods, and can outdistance us easily, and if they decide that a dead traveller is better off then a helpless one?" He says, a grim look on his face.




"The halflings warned that they only attacked the wagons when the convoy resisted.  If they think the convoy is unarmed, then they would be relaxed, and not ready for the surprise attack.  Are you in fear of them?  What is there to fear?"  

*Ashlie begins a series of slight coughs, seemingly trying to repress them.*

"Well, I guess we have more time to talk about this on the road.  Come, let us not keep the Pilgrims waiting."

*With that, she heads over to Earth Hammer and feeds him an apple from the Halflings.*  (In Elven)"Here you go boy, it seems as though good hospitality should be extended to you as well.  Your resolve may soon be tested and I am sure you will shine."


OOC - I forgot to do this while eating breakfast, but Ashlie would have paid a halfling youth to run to the general store and purchase a bedroll for her.  If not possible, then oh well.


----------



## Rhia (May 28, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*After filling Ashlie in on the morning's startling events, she follows her around as she speaks to Parab and gathers the companions together. Realizing she's the only one on horseback already, she hops off of Cherry Blossom, coming to stand by her nose, stroking her as the dust genasi speaks.*

_Ashlie seems competent and steady. Perhaps she has the strength of will to emerge as a leader. _ Azure appraises the woman as she suggests two plans of action. Saku walks up at adds his opinion with concern over appearing helpless. Speaking up in her smooth voice, Azure adds to the discussion, "Though I am no strategic mind, I find Ashlie's ruse of helplessness to make sense." 

*Having said all she has to contribute at this point, she strokes the horse and feeds her a scrap of apple she begged off Ashlie earlier. As the group breaks up, Azure re-mounts her seat and falls inline on the left side of the middle wagon once under way.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

*Finishing your mounting up, as well as feeding your mounts, you finally get on the road again.  Earth Hammer twitches both his ears again at Ashlie's use of Elven, and accepts the apple with enthusiasm.  The pilgrims seem to accept the loss of Pharos fairly stoically, and press onward into the day.*

*The roads do indeed get somewhat rutted as you travel farther west, but the pilgrims push on carefully and slowly, levering the wagons out of the ruts if they get trapped.  Two days pass in this manner, and you all become somewhat on edge, expecting an attack that hasn't come yet.*

*What questions did you want to ask the pilgrims during these two days?  What precautions are you taking?*

[OOC - Ashlie, you can get that bedroll with no problem.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 1, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The roads do indeed get somewhat rutted as you travel farther west, but the pilgrims push on carefully and slowly, levering the wagons out of the ruts if they get trapped.  Two days pass in this manner, and you all become somewhat on edge, expecting an attack that hasn't come yet.*
> 
> *What questions did you want to ask the pilgrims during these two days?  What precautions are you taking?*




OOC - I would like to know what kind of scenery they are surrounded by and what they see ahead before going into our precautions...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2004)

*The scenery is rolling plains with scrub brush to start with, and slowly you are getting groves of trees dotting the landscape.  Probably within the next week you will be entering more wooded lands.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 1, 2004)

Zafira says to Ashlie, "I like the idea where the caravan appears to be helpless and undefended. Let the bandits underestimate us, and then we can turn the tables on them."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 1, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Zafira says to Ashlie, "I like the idea where the caravan appears to be helpless and undefended. Let the bandits underestimate us, and then we can turn the tables on them."




"I am sure that we all have ranged weapons to hit them with first.  We could all hide in the wagons, taking cover, in case the bandits appear.  If they appear, then we will wait until they come up and make their demands.  Once stated, we could fire one warning bolt, and let them decide their fate.  Saku is a large fellow, and he would be a little harder to hide, as well as Jabin."  

*Pulling Earth Hammer next to Jabin, "Jabin, right?  What do you have to think about the threat of the bandits?  The guildmaster hinted at your ability to use your mind.  Also, perhaps you should ask the father about your new companion?  One as devoted as him may have heard of such a creature."

*Ashlie will keep an eye out ahead, looking for a good place that would warrant an ambush by the bandits.*


----------



## Rhia (Jun 1, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*As the days go on, Azure feels on edge, something she's not used to. She knows they draw near to where the halflings told Ashlie bandits had struck. All has been quiet so far, but Azure feels it won't remain that way. She keeps her horn hanging from a belt look in the front, as her other instruments hang from her pack. Her crossbow also hangs across her back. She checks everything now and again, fidgeting to make sure she can access them when needed. The bard scans the left of the wagon train often. She has never had feelings of inadequacy before now. She contemplates the others with her, and she knows she does not measure up in terms of battle preparedness.* 

_Enough! You were hired for what you can do. Now stop this silly nonsense and attend to your duties. The others need brightness on this trip, don't get mired down in self-doubt. Lend them your beauty. After all, if an attack happens, it happens. It does no good to let it weigh you down._

*With her usual self-confidence springing back, she has won out the day against her own misgivings. She spends her time singing and playing upon the flute for the pilgrims. She seeks out the woman heavy with child and plays soft lute music for her. Azure asks her about when her child might be delivered and what she hopes for, a girl or a boy.*

*For the children, Azure sings adventurous and comedic songs. With a mischievous grin, she creates balls of lights to dance for them. Smiling at their innocent joy.*

*She seeks Jabin out, noticing his new friend. "Oooo so sweet! May I hold him.. her.. it?" She easily laughs and talks soothingly to the little 'rabbit.' She studies the creature, wondering if she's ever heard of one such as it before. "Jabin, what is to be the little one's name?" Handing the creature back to Jabin, she seeks it out every so often, to admire, touch, and give scraps of food.*

*Azure grows stronger on Cherry Blossom, the soreness from her first day's ride no longer attending her muscles. She shows a great love for the horse and encourages her curiousity and joyful nature.*

[ooc: bardic lore on Jabin's new friend +3]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2004)

*While Father Parab was confused as to the nature of the purple rabbit, Azure's extensive knowledge of remembered stories, ballads, rumors, and other things leads her to believe the creature is called al-mi'raj, a rabbit with the ability to appear and disappear, along with other, stranger powers.  They're also known to be somewhat intelligent, but this one is just a baby.  Some unscrupulous, cruel hunters have known to hunt al-mi'rajs for their horns, and then sell them as "black unicorn horns" to greedy nobles and corrupt priests.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 3, 2004)

*OOC:When must I come in?*

OOC I posted the character into the RG thread and notification of it into the OOC thread and was wandering when I should introduce mself (and if the character is appropriate/cleared)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

*Helliad, a young priest of Pelor, has recently been sent to the Great Plains of Low'verok to tend to the people of the region around the tiny town of Lirel.  Despite the fact that they were often raided of what little they had by bandits, they refused to back down or move from their city.  "Tenacious" barely began to describe these rock-headed shepard folk.  They are fiercely self-sufficient, often refusing your help, and only accept your healing with some coaxing.  It's a frustrating job, to say the least, and they refuse to put together enough strong men and women to try to mount any counterattack on the bandits to boot.*

~~~

*Three days out in the wilderness, and you're closing in on the small shepard's town of Lirel.  It's know for the excellence of its wool, and little else.  Father Parab wanted to do a bit of trading, salt for some of the wool, while he was here.*

*You can see the place from the top of a hill; you have to go through a small, heavily-wooded valley to get to it on the opposite side.  It's the perfect place for an ambush, you all agree, and ready your weapons.*

*As you enter the cool, wooded valley, the trees cut off a great deal of the sunlight, throwing you into gloom.  You eyes take a while to adjust, and that's when the bandits strike.  Saku, Zafira, and Ashlie noticed them first, while the others are taken by surprise.  Arrows scrape off of Zafira's and Ashlie's armor, while one goes into Saku's left shoulder.  Another one flies right over Jabin's head while one slices across Azure's neck.  Other arrows fly into the crowd of pilgrims, one thudding into a horse, sending it into a panic which one of the drivers tries to rein it in, while another hits Father Parab.*

*Shouting the pilgrims start throwing themselves off their horses and under the wagons, while the three men with crossbows start aiming them.*

*You can all see that there are bandits on both sides of the road, at least ten and maybe more.*

~~~

*Helliad, another tense day comes to an abrupt halt as an unusual sound intrudes on your ears.  While attempting to aid one of the elderly wives haul a heavy basket of berries back to town, you hear shouts and screams down in the valley.*

[OOC - Saku takes 4 points of damage, and Azure takes 1 point of damage.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *You can all see that there are bandits on both sides of the road, at least ten and maybe more.*
> [OOC - Saku takes 4 points of damage, and Azure takes 1 point of damage.]




"Take cover and tend to Father Parab!  We can take care of this!  Crossbowmen, shoot at your nearest target!"

With the seemingly strict commands, Ashlie shouts them as a reflex, not really knowing if they will listen or panic.  She doesn't have time to find out.

In Elven, "Come Earth Hammer, let us find out what you are made of.  Attack!"   Ashlie steers her steed towards a bandit that has not been attacked as of yet.  If Earth Hammer can attack, he will. (Hoof +4, dmg 1d4+3) Ashlie will try to attack also, either before or after Earth Hammer has made his move. (Shortbow +4 or +5 if w/in 30ft for Pointblank Shot) dmg 1d6+1   Sneak Attack 1d6dmg if they are caught flat footed.

Assuming Shilo is aware of what is going on, he will await Ashlie's orders to attack, only barking and growling for now.  If the bandits attack Ashlie, he will defend her, therfore charging any bandit that attacks her.


----------



## Rhia (Jun 5, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*Azure is happy to be coming across a settlement, no matter how small. She looks forward to seeing something a tad different than the plains rolling by. As the group comes across a wooded valley, it is decided all should take extra precautions. Azure pulls her crossbow to the front, holding it across her lap with her right hand while her left hand is ready to grab her horn to weave her magical music.*

*In the darkened woods, Azure's skin still glows faintly, though it does little to lift the gloom of the place. She strains her eyes to adjust when suddenly something cuts across her neck. With a startled cry, she clasps her hand to the wound before realizing what has actually happened. She had been stung by an arrow, they were under attack! Forgetting her wound, she yanks the horn from it's loop at her side. The horn comes to her lips, and she creates a low stirring sound. The battle music winds it's way from the horn, seeking out her companions, bolstering their prowess. Azure adjusts her mount to be facing outward from the wagon, towards her attackers*

[ooc: Using natural horn +2 to attack and weapon damage rolls. No bonus to fear or charm saves. No real movement, just adjustment.]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 5, 2004)

_The fire of battle!_

*Zafira draws Desert's Fire and spurns Chaos towards a nearby bandit with a battle cry.*

(OCC Ride by attack)


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 11, 2004)

Jabin watches as the angel turns and rides away from him and Lyfin, and prays that his cheeks are not as red with embarrassment as they feel.

_I can decipher the ancient tongues of wyrms and harness the power of the Weave itself, but stammer like a dullard when she is near. What is wrong with me..._

Lost in his thoughts, Jabin did not see the archers stepping from the shadows and take their position and draw their bows to the ready. He failed to see the subtle sign that gave them the permission to fire, but as the arrows raced towards them Jabin saw their path, ducking one arrow due to instinct instead of skill. Raising his head up, Jabin saw the crismon streaks on Azure's neck, and felt his momentary confusion turn to anger at any who would seek to harm the angel.

_I must give her what aide I can...

Riding towards her, Jabin began shaping the Weave to his will, forcing it to form around Azure in a protective shell.

(ooc: Cast Mage Armor on Azure) Will try to get more backstory post out later, but for now wanted to get something to get the combat round advancing._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 12, 2004)

*Zaphira charges forward toward the closest grounded bandit.  He blanches when Chaos rears and strikes, her hoof just missing his head, but he never has time to blink as Desert's Fire seeks his throat and ends his life.  The sounds of Azure's horn sound out over the woods, bolsting the spirits of all her friends.  Heliad, in addition to all the sounds of combat, now the sound of a trumpet breaks through the afternoon.  It sounds like there's a major battle going on down there.*

*Saku draws his own scimitar and plunges forward with Viper, the coal-black horse eager for battle.  His falchion slices open one bandit while Viper's hoof cracks the skull of another.*

*Deep in the wooded valley, Doranna, Fianna's wolf companion, comes running back to her grove where she is conversing with Kani, a druid from the north.  The wolf is agitated, and obviously wants Fianna to come investigate.  From toward the road comes the sound of a trumpet, sounding to Kani like a call to arms.*

*Jabin quickly nudges Honeybee over to Azure, holding a piece of cured leather in his hand.  He mutters a few arcane words and lightly touches Azure's free armor, encasing her in protective force.*

*The bandits shout at the loss of some of their number and concentrate their fire on the two people that just killed three of their number.  No less than five arrows pierce Saku through the chest, and with a strangled cry, he falls from Viper's back.  Five more streak for Zaphira, but her armor turns away three of them.  The two that strike though her armor however strike hard and deep into her stomach.*

*Two more arrows strike for the pilgrims, one missing Mother Iray by a hair, and the second opening up a small wound on Father Parab's arm.  All the pilgrims start to dive off their horses and under the wagons, holding onto their reins to prevent the horses from fleeing.  It's a good bet that the bandits will try to avoid hitting the horses, as they're worth something.  The three crossbowmen loose their bolts, two going wide and one thudding into a bandit's thigh in his perch in a tree.  He gives a strangled cry and falls to the road.*

*Fighting from horseback is hard for Ashlie, and her shot misses as Earth Hammer thunders in and slashes his hoof down at the nearest bandit.  It catches him in the stomach, knocking the air out of him.  One of his fellows leaps out of a tree above Ashlie, his knife poised to thrust, but instead just gouges her armor.  He lands and pulls out a longsword, shouting for others to help him.  Shilo, seeing Ashlie in trouble, starts to charge to the rescue.*

[OOC - Initiative
Zaphira - 20
Azure - 17
Heliad - 16
Saku - 13
Fianna - 12
Jabin - 11
Bandits - 10
Pilgrims - 9
Kani - 8
Ashlie - 5

Zaphira rolls a 26, confirms with a 22, and does 14 points of damage, dropping a bandit.  Azure inspires courage.  Saku hits a 24 and Viper hits a 22, doing 13 and 8 points of damage respectively, dropping two more bandits.  Jabin gets off his spell.  Heliad, Fianna, and Kani are all now alerted and can begin running toward the site if they want to.  Saku gets hit for a lot of damage.  Zaphira gets hit for 10.  Ashlie has to take a -4 penalty for firing from a moving horse and only hits a 5, missing, but Earth Hammer hits a 21 for 4 points of damage, wounding a bandit.  The bandit in the tree only hit a 12, missing Ashlie.*


----------



## Rhia (Jun 12, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*Playing the last notes of her battle music, Azure feels a slight movement by her side. Before looking around to see what it is, she feels a bolstering rush of something akin to air swirl around her. She turns to see Jabin by her side, weaving magic about her. She gives him a quick smile, knowing it to be good, before her eyes are pulled away towards the figures of her other companions on their horses engaged in battle.*

*Azure's eyes are torn with anguish as she sees Zaphira and Saku pierced with arrows. A cry leaps from her throat as Saku falls from Viper. _No! Please, Liira, no!_ Her plea still in her throat, her eyes glint as she scans for the bandits. She chooses one she has a line of site upon, lifting her crossbow, eyeing down the riser, she looses the bolt hoping to hit the wretched man square in the chest.*

[ooc: Stop playing, Inspire Courage (+2 attack and damage) to last five more rounds; New AC: 18; ranged attack +5(includes the +2); damage: 1d6+2/19-20x2 range: 80ft; if I can't get a line on someone, I'll move first to do so; If I'm in a position that I can see several bandits, I'll not move after attacking. Sorry if this is too much information, but I figure this way you don't have to look it up. ]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 12, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Fighting from horseback is hard for Ashlie, and her shot misses as Earth Hammer thunders in and slashes his hoof down at the nearest bandit.  It catches him in the stomach, knocking the air out of him.  One of his fellows leaps out of a tree above Ashlie, his knife poised to thrust, but instead just gouges her armor.  He lands and pulls out a longsword, shouting for others to help him.  Shilo, seeing Ashlie in trouble, starts to charge to the rescue.*
> 
> Ashlie has to take a -4 penalty for firing from a moving horse and only hits a 5, missing, but Earth Hammer hits a 21 for 4 points of damage, wounding a bandit.  The bandit in the tree only hit a 12, missing Ashlie.*




Ashlie, not used to mounted combat, decides that Earth Hammer is handling quite well for his new master.  "Good boy,"  is all she can say, as a knife glances across her armour.  Seeing the new bandit come charging at her from the tree, and the fall of Saku, her anger arises.  "Protect the Pilgrims!"   Seeing that Shilo is now poised for attacking this new 'tree' bandit threatening her, she reacts quickly.

Earth Hammer will continue his attack on the bandit, with both hooves and bite if he can.  (2 hooves +5 melee (1d4+4) and bite +0 melee (1d3+2))

Trying to dismount quickly (DC20 to Fast Dismount as free action, +4DEX Mod) watching Shilo charge the 'tree' bandit.  She will be dismounting while Shilo attacks.  (Don't know if that is allowed, but Shilo is a bit quicker than her on her new horse, and if not, then she will ready her action until he attacks the bandit first, Bite +3 or +5 if flanking dmg(1d6+3))  If she can dismount as a free action: She will dismount with ease, and reach for another arrow.  Hopefully positioning herself for a flank against the bandit by her and Shilo, she will take aim, (AOO from the bandit for ranged attack) and fire at the bandits chest.  AttBon +5 or +7 if flanking dmg1D6

If she can NOT dismount as a free action:  Ashlie will dismount Earth Hammer, letting him continue taking care of the first bandit, while she deals with the new threatening bandit by aiming the arrow at his chest.  (Tumble +6 if it is needed to avoid AOO)  AttBon +5 or +7 if flanking dmg1D6



OOC - Did not add the Inspire Courage Modifier in thos bonuses, as I don't know if it is +1 or +2 Bonus...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Fianna Glade: Human/Female (Druid)*

* As Dorenna comes running up at full speed Fianna and Kani are sitting cross- legged in a shady grove talking over the ways of a Druid.  The wolf seems extremely anxious as she stops short of the pair and begins to pace back and forth.  Letting go of a sigh Fianna stands up and address Dorenna.*	
"What is it girl?  What did you find?"

*Dorenna barks once and starts to walk back the way she came but stops again to bark once more signaling she wants the two druids to follow her.*

*Turning to Kani, Fianna raises an eyebrow and asks*

"Well, Kani shall we go see what is so pressing?"


----------



## Rhia (Jun 12, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> OOC - Did not add the Inspire Courage Modifier in thos bonuses, as I don't know if it is +1 or +2 Bonus...




[ooc: it's a +2 bonus to attack and damage because of the type of horn I'm using (Horn, natural S&S pg 46)... it increase the fighting bonuses while there is no bonus for fear saves]


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 12, 2004)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> "Well, Kani shall we go see what is so pressing?"



*Kani listens to the wind for a few seconds before replying*

"Sounds like a battle." *Kani shrugs* "We'll need to be careful."

*Saying nothing more, Kani goes to meet Rockhoof, who, eyeing Dorenna carefully, stops grazing and comes toward them as the druids stand*

*After mounting Rockhoof, Kani rides after the wolf as soon as Fianna is ready*


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 12, 2004)

Turning around as his spell took effect, Jabin's eyes grew wide as he saw Saku fall from Viper's back.

_There has to be something I can do to help the others, but they are too spread out to be caught in my spell of slumber. However, I am not without a sting._

Readying his crossbow, Jabin began chanting once more, this time bending the weave to guide his bolt.

_ooc: Ready bolt, cast true Strike._


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 12, 2004)

*If there is any cover nearby, Zafira will head there, and return fire at the archers from cover.*

*If there is no cover nearby, she'll charge the next bandit.*
(OCC: Another ride by attack)


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Fianna also listen carefully to the sounds on the wind.  She nods her head in agreement with Kani's warning of caution.  Following Kani to the horses she mounts Amarine.*

"Well, shall we?"

*Kani starts out after Dorenna and Fianna follows*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2004)

*Zaphira charges the next bandit, Desert's Fire skewering him through.  The scent of scorched flesh reaches Zaphira's nostrils as Chaos' hooves fail to hit the falling bandit.  Rhia sights over her crossbow and looses a bolt at one of Saku's attackers, but it flies just past his ear, sticking into a tree.*

*Fianna and Kani fly through the woods on the back of their horses.  Ahead of them they know the road is there, and the sounds of combat are getting louder.  They'll be there very soon.*

*Jabin enchants his bolt to fly true, while the bandits' arrows fly all around.  Five of them fly towards Zaphira, but only one strikes, and lightly at that.  Three fly for Ashlie, but all even fail to touch her.  One flies over Jabin's head, and a final one slams home in Azure's side, the blood gushing immediately.  The bandit by Ashlie swings his sword at her, striking deep into her left side, nearly carving flesh from bone.*

*The three pilgrim crossbowmen fire, one of them finding their mark, slaying the wounded bandit that Earth Hammer hit.  Ashlie can't leap off Earth Hammer as she would like, but instead swings off, dancing backwards to avoid the bandit's sword, and firing her bow at him.  The arrow bounces off his armor and the bandit chuckles cruelly.  However, Ashlie has more allies than just her bow, and Earth Hammer powers in like an earthquake, his hooves smashing the man to the ground and his teeth slashing at his face.  Shilo comes up in the next moment to clamp his teeth around the man's throat, ensuring his death.  Both of your animal friends nose at you in concern.*

[OOC - Zaphira hits a 21 for 11 points of damage, Chaos hits an 11 and misses.  Rhia hits an 11 and misses.  Heliad continues to chill.  Or run toward combat, whichever, I don't know yet.  Saku lies on the ground and bleeds a lot.  Fianna and Kani get closer to the combat, you should be there in a couple rounds.  Zaphira is hit with a 19 for 1 point of damage.  Jabin is missed, and Azure hit with a 22 for 6 points of damage.  Ashlie was hit by a 24 (unconfirmed crit) for 8 points of damage.  Ashlie fails her fast dismount Ride check with a 9, and instead takes a move-equivalent to dismount with a Tumble of 25 to avoid the AoO, and then a five-foot step back to hit with her bow, only hitting a 12 and missing.  Earth Hammer turns to the longsword bandit, hits on all three attacks, two hooves at 16 and 20, and his bite at 17, for a grand total of _19_ points of damage, crushing the bandit to goo.  Shilo comes up in time to bite the corpse.  I think Earth Hammer likes Ashlie.  A lot.   ]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ashlie fails her fast dismount Ride check with a 9, and instead takes a move-equivalent to dismount with a Tumble of 25 to avoid the AoO, and then a five-foot step back to hit with her bow, only hitting a 12 and missing.  Earth Hammer turns to the longsword bandit, hits on all three attacks, two hooves at 16 and 20, and his bite at 17, for a grand total of _19_ points of damage, crushing the bandit to goo.  Shilo comes up in time to bite the corpse.  I think Earth Hammer likes Ashlie.  A lot.   ]




Ashlie, seemingly hurt more than she would like to show, sinces and looks around the field, trying to get her bearings.  Seeing that Earth Hammer and Shilo are working well together, she grins, before turning her attention to her surroundings. * "Jabin, take care of Azure!"  *  Thinking to herself, _It's definately not playtime anymore!  These guys are not the timid bandits I was warned about!  They must be after something else!  Best to deal with them all, and sort it out later..._

If she is not attacked by another bandit - Seeking cover, she moves behind the nearby tree, still keeping the nearest bandit in her view.  She will ready an arrow and let it fly at the bandit.  Earth Hammer will kick at the human, making sure it is not moving or harming anyone anymore.  Shilo would let go of the human, letting Earth Hammer take care of it, while looking for Ashlie and start barking and growling at the nearest bandit.  

If another bandit charges at her, she will hopefully withstand his attack, and take a 5 step move backwards, letting another arrow loose aimed at the bandits neck, as their armour seems to be hardier than expected.  Shilo will come to his master's aid, attacking the bandit, while Earth Hammer will await orders, I am assuming.


OOC - I am hoping that there is another bandit, not too far off from Ashlie, that she can move into the trees, and find some cover.  She will aim and shoot her arrows from there, while Shilo growls and barks at the bandit, drawing the bandits attention away from her for at least a split second, to where she can move stealthily and move into concealment.  Hide +12, Move Silently +13, Ranged Attack +6 or +7 if within 30', Dmg 1D6+2


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 16, 2004)

*Realizing that charging the bandits will end up with her a pincushion, Zaphira will definately try to find cover to snipe from.*


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 16, 2004)

*Seeing Azure hit once more, Jabin takes aim at the first bandit he can see and fires the bolt hoping that the gods are with him.*

_If my spell could not protect the angel, will it work against my foes?_


----------



## Rhia (Jun 16, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*Seeing her bolt swish past the bandit's ear, Azure grimaces with frustration. Though she hasn't time to dwell on her failure as she is thrust back in her saddle with a piercing pain to her side. Clutching her hand to the bleeding wound, the thought flickers through her mind, _This is NOT what I had in mind when I wanted to see the world. Enough. Toughen up, girl. You have to try again._ With her silent self-admonishment, Azure releases her wound to let the blood flow freely. She lifts and loads her crossbow, taking aim at one of the wounded bandits, and lets the bolt fly.* 

[ooc: AC: 18; HP: 7/14; attack +5, 1d6+2/19-20x2 (including inspire courage)]


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

*Fianna Glade: Human/Female (Druid)*

*Smears of green flash by as Fianna and Kani ride through the woods following the grey streaks of Dorenna.  Coming up on the battle they slow their horses and dismount.  Staying low in the brush they take in their surrounding and assess the action.*

*Whispering to Kani, Fianna asks, "What shall we do?  I am a little out of practice."  While she waits for Kani's answer Fianna reassures herself with a light touch to the handle of the scimitar at her left hip, the sling tucked into the back of her belt along with the pouch of bullets and then gets a good grip on the quarterstaff she grabbed from her horse as she dismounted.*

[ooc: If anyone needs to know I have prepared two Cure Light Wounds spells and Shillelagh (nonmagical club or quarterstaff becomes a weapon with +1 enhancement bonus on attack and damage rolls.)  Delaying action untill I hear from Jolmo and/ or Isida as to what they want or what should come next.]


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 16, 2004)

ooc: I think we might be getting ahead of ourselves, Lady S, we're not at the battle yet I think. Anyways it might not make much difference...



			
				Fianna said:
			
		

> "What shall we do? I am a little out of practice."



"We are no part of this struggle, and we have no reason to be. We should stay out."

*Kani seems totally indifferent about the battle, not caring about it's outcome and, besides a slight fascination in it as a natural phenomenon, stays mostly because Fianna and Dorenna seems more interested in it.*

*While near the fight Kani stays alert, he holds one shortspear in each hand (MW in right) and constantly looks around for anyone who might have seen them.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

*Dropping the basket of berries he is carrying Heliad turns to the old woman *

My apologies good woman, but their appears to be something going on that needs urgent attention!

*With that he sprints to get a better view into the valley, drawing his mace, expecting to al last find some of those bandits or at least minister to those that have been harmed by them!*

By Pelor, it is time these bandits were routed.  Let them feel a taste of Pelor's might!"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Looking back at the events, I want to try and ammend Ashlie's actions this round. Since seeing the crossbowmen drop an attacker form the trees in the previous round, Ashlie would try and find this attacker, and shoot him while he is down. She knows that her knack for dealing greater damage to prone individuals will aid them right now... 

If possible, Ashlie will try and find cover, and shoot at the wounded bandit, if it is still alive and down from the fall from the tree by the crossbowmen in round one. Ranged Attack +6 or +7 if w/in 30'. Damage 1d6+2 and Sneak Attack 1d6 dmg if he is prone or whatever...

*NEVERMIND - That bandit is dead.  She will snipe at the tree bandits, trying to drop them and let them fall to their deaths.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2004)

*Zaphira directs Chaos to take cover behind a tree with brush around it, and then bends to bow to find one of the bandit archers in the trees.  However, Chaos' movements and firing through the brush throw off her aim, and the arrow flies above the bandit's head.*

*Azure focuses tightly through the pain and fires her crossbow at the wounded bandit on the ground.  It flies cleanly through his thigh and the man gives a howl of agony.  In the forest, Heliad pounds the road with his feet, the sounds of battle ringing closer in his ears all the time.  He can catch the scent of blood on the wind and he knows he's close.*

*Viper gives a scream of rage and charges the next bandit he sees rearing and striking out with his hooves, clipping the man hard in the chest and sending him sprawling to the ground.  One of the archers above him in the tree fires down at Viper in a panic, and arrow driving into Viper's shoulder.  The black horse gives another wicked scream.*

*Fianna rides up nearly to the edge of the forest.  She can see a black horse just attack some ruffian, and then get shot by another archer in a tree above him.  Beyond them a battle rages on the road; dust and screams of men and horses adding to the confusion.*

*Jabin's bolt flies straight and true, thudding into the side of one of the treed archers.  The man gasps and grabs his side, but does not fall.  However, his bow does tumble out of the tree.  The man's two companions fire back at Jabin, but miss terribly, their arrows soaring over his head and flopping onto the dirt.  Three others on the ground fire at Zaphira, but the brush foils two of them, and only a single arrow gets through, scraping along her arm.*

*The other three treed archers on Viper's side of the road target three people.  One tries to strike the horse again and misses.  Another tries for Jabin and misses.  And the third strikes Azure in the back, driving the wind out of her.*

*The three pilgrim crossbowmen concentrate on Zaphria's side of the road.  One strikes the wounded bandit Ashlie hit, giving him another arrow to match the first in his gut.  The man gives a wheeze as he flops, lifeless, over the tree branch.  Another stands and makes a throat shot in another bandit, and watches him drop out of the tree.  The third goes wide, perhaps because he was gaping at the prowess of his companions.*

*Kani, you pull up next Fianna, seeing the same scene she saw, of utter chaos and pain on the road.  Ashlie dives into cover, making herself nearly invisible, sights carefully on the remaining bandit in the tree, and hits his heart from behind.  The man gasps in pain and spits blood.  It's clear its a near-mortal wound.*

[OOC - Zaphira moves to cover and fires, but hits a 9 and misses.  Azure hits a 19 and hits the grounded bandit for 5 points of damage.  Heliad will be there next round. Viper hits a 16 for 8 points of damage, and is hit by a 21 for 6 points of damage.  Fianna arrives.  Jabin hits a 40 for 6 points of damage.  The bandits hit an 8 and a 3 (natural 1), missing Jabin.  One bandit can't fire.  Three fire at Zaphira and only one hits with a 21 for 4 points of damage.  Of the three remaining, the only one that hits is the one that his Azure with a 20 for 4 points of damage.  One pilgrim hits the one that Ashlie wounded for 6 points of damage, dropping him.  Another one actually gets a crit on another treed sniper for 13 points of damage, dropping _him_.  The third one misses entirely.  Kani arrives at the battle.  Ashlie gets a 22 on her Hide check, beating the best bandits' Spot check of 17, hits with a 25, and does 8 points of damage, severely wounding the last treed bandit on this side of the road.  Update, there are three grounded uninjured bandits on the side of the road with Zaphira and Ashlie.  There is one wounded bandit in a tree on the same side.  There is one wounded bandit on the ground on the other side, and three unwounded bandits in a tree on that side.]


----------



## Rhia (Jun 23, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*Another arrow hits Azure in the back. It hits so hard, she can't even let out a scream of pain. Slumping in her saddle, she takes note of the three archers in the trees, then frantically looks for a spot amongst the trees she can get out of their line of site. Finding it, she urges Cherry Blossom quickly forward, stopping as soon as she sees a trunk blocking her. Grimaces of pain and tears of anguish contort her face as she calms her breath. Forcing her arm to reach into her bag, she fumbles about for a familiar feeling vial. She draws it forth, uncorks it with her teeth, and pours it down her throat. Disgarding the vial to the forest floor, she pauses as the healing magic begins to take hold.*

[ooc: If she can't move, withdraw the vial, and drink it in one move, she'll just have to drink it next round, if she still lives.   Potion of CLW 1d8+1  She's currently at 3/14 hp)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 24, 2004)

As Ashlie is now hidden from her enemy, she begins calculating her actions.  Shilo, watching her moves with great concern, waits for her next action.  He doesn't have to wait for long, as he sees her peer through her brush that is hiding her whereabouts, and try to aim at the next available bandit, either on the ground or the last one in the tree on her side.  She will try not to move yet, as her position is well guarded for the moment.She lets loose another arrow, aimed at the bandit, and once she does, she knows he will be aware of her location.  She follows this with a "Your turn Shilo!  Get 'em" in Halfling.  She orders Shilo to attack the bandit, hopefully on the ground if he was in the tree and tries to go back into hiding.(Hide +12)


Attack Bonus +7, Dmg 1D6+2

OOC - Can we hear what they are saying and who seems to be giving the orders?


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 24, 2004)

ooc Umm, just where am I located in all this chaos- I don't know where I am situated relative to the others and thus have no idea what actions are available (am I behind the bandits, the characters or somewhere in between?)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2004)

*Heliad is on the road, and he will be coming up to the battle from the direction of the town next round.  So he will have an equal opportunity to go after bandits on either side of the road once he gets there.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 24, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Heliad is on the road, and he will be coming up to the battle from the direction of the town next round.  So he will have an equal opportunity to go after bandits on either side of the road once he gets there.*




*Heliad continues running for the valley.  From the sounds of it, there is a battle in progress, people will be needing help.....


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 24, 2004)

*Watching in terror as another arrow slams into Azure's body, Jabin dropped his crossbow and tried to reach her as quickly as he could.*

"Hold on Azure, help is on the way..."

*As the arrows fly by him as he moves, Jabin reaches into his pouch and pulls a healing draught out, preparing to hope down from the mule and give it to Azure.*

_Please let me be in time..._


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 24, 2004)

*Zaphira will continue to snipe at the bandits from cover, specifically targeting those who are firing on pilgrims, if there are any left.*


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 25, 2004)

*Kani surveys the battle, taking in what's going on*

ooc: If we get involved in the battle, through actions of Fianna, a bandit or an animal, Kani will throw his MW shortspear at any enemy within reasonable range and draw his MW spear. (Or just attack in melee with the MW shortspear if they are too close.)

If we do not, Kani will delay his action until just after Fianna's next one.

Rockhoof will act as by the 'defend me' command.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 25, 2004)

*Taking in the scene before her Fianna is bombarded with so much action.  She doesn't hear Kani approach, or feel Dorenna at her side. * 

_What happened here?  Oh my... that Horse! _ 

[ooc: If a clear shot is available Fianna will pull out her sling and shoot for the bandit in the tree shooting at Viper.  She will continue to stay hidden unless someone comes upon her and Kani. Dorenna will range out and keep Amarine out of bandits sights.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

*Zaphira targets one of the bandits on the ground, sighting carefully over her thumb and releasing.  The arrow strikes hard into the man's thigh wounding him.  The bandits have mostly been fairly quiet during this battle aside from shouts of pain, but this man howls loudly, startling everyone.*

*Azure signals Cherry Blossom down the road and behind the cover of trees, pulling out one of the crystal bottles of Pelor's healing elixir as she does.  Hurridly she drinks it down, and her battered body begins to pull itself together, though it still hurts like demonfire.*

*Heliad rounds the bend in the road and can now see the battle.  A group of travelers, religious pilgrims by the looks of it, have been set upon by bandits.  Their guards are making a good accounting for themselves, but you can see some have been wounded.*

*Viper gives another tremendous squeal and lashes his hooves at the man below him, using his strong teeth to rip at his flesh.  The man is quickly pounded into pulp with little time to scream.  Fianna whirls her sling and lets it fly, but it goes over the head of the treed archer.*

*Jabin and Honeybee gallop over to Azure and practically force another healing potion into her hands.  Azure drinks and relaxes as her pain starts to ebb into pleasent warmth.  The three grounded bandits on Zaphira's side of the road have clearly had enough, and you all hear calls to retreat.  The one remaining in the tree tries to put another arrow in Zaphira, but fails miserably.  The treed bandits on the other side of the road also call for a retreat and start scrambling through the canopy.*

*The pilgrams begin tending their own wounded as they see the bandits retreat.  However, Kani can see that the bandits are coming his way and will practically go on top of him  When one catches sight of him, Kani throws his shortspear, but it goes just to the left of the man's head, and he gives a gasp of shock.*

*Ashlie sights the remaining wounded bandit in the tree and fires, this one striking just above his heart.  The man gives a strangled gasp that ends in a gout of blood as he falls.  With the command given to Shilo, the dog runs after the escaping bandits.  Targeting the slower wounded one, Shilo leaps on him and grabs him by the throat, crushing it.*

[OOC - Zaphira hits one bandit with a 20 for 5 points of damage, wounding him.  Azure pulls out her potion while moving to cover and drinks, regaining 8 hit points.  Heliad arrives and is 30 ft. away from the battle.  Viper hits a 14, 20, and 28 for a total of 24 points of damage, pulverizing the wounded bandit that he injured last time.  Fianna hits a 12 and misses with her sling.  Jabin moves over to cover with Azure and feeds her a potion for 6 points of healing.  The three uninjured bandits on the ground on Zaphira's side of the road run away.  The wounded guy tries to hit Zaphira and fails.  The three unwounded bandits in the tree on the other side of the road start trying to escape through the canopy.  The pilgrams tend their wounded.  Kani sees the bandits coming closer, throws and misses with his shortspear on a 10.  Ashlie hits the treed wounded bandit with a 20 for 8 points of damage, dropping him.  Shilo runs after the retreating bandits, hits one with a 17 for 11 points of damage, dropping him.]


----------



## Rhia (Jun 27, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*Grasping the vial pushed into her hand, Azure barely notes its color and scent before drinking the contents down. She closes her eyes as the healing warmth spreads through her body. Bright green eyes flutter open, seek out the one who gave her the potion, and soften with a smile for Jabin. Azure rights her posture in the saddle. "Thank you," she places her hand on his for a fleeting moment before the fleeing bandits grab her attention*

[ooc: If she can position herself to load and fire in this round: ]

*Her warm smile is quickly replaced by an angry frown as she positions Cherry Blossom so she can see one of the cowards. Pulling her crossbow up, she lets a bolt spring forth into the canopy.*

[ooc: If she can't position herself to load and fire in this round: ]

*Her warm smile is quickly replaced by an angry frown as she turns Cherry Blossom around heading out of cover once again, heading to where she can see the runners more clearly, preparing to tag them when she can.*


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 27, 2004)

*Kani takes Fiannas attack and the onrushing bandits as much in stride as he did the rest of the battle. When the bandits come running towards them, he throws his spear as much to show that they had better stay away as to hurt them. After throwing his shortspear, Kani takes his longer spear from his back and drops his second shortspear, holding the long one in both hands, ready to be used.*

*Kani draws himself up, trying to look threatening, and demands the approaching bandits to "Stay back!".*

*If any of the bandits take a hostile action, Kani will attack him in melee, charging if possible.*

*If not, Kani will look around for someone else who might be a threat, and ready an action to charge anyone who takes a hostile action next round.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Ashlie sights the remaining wounded bandit in the tree and fires, this one striking just above his heart. The man gives a strangled gasp that ends in a gout of blood as he falls. With the command given to Shilo, the dog runs after the escaping bandits. Targeting the slower wounded one, Shilo leaps on him and grabs him by the throat, crushing it.



Hopefully still in hiding, Ashlie sees the bandit from the tree fall, with a deadly shot to his chest.  With the command for Shilo to take care of another bandit, she watches from the brush as Shilo chases down one of the slower wounded bandits, while he panicks and tries to get away.  _Death is inevitable.  They should meet it with dignity.  _As Shilo leaps for the man, he turns, and that is the last thing he does, as Shilo takes that reaction, and closes his fangs on the man's throat, not releasing until there is no more life in the man.

Scanning around, she sees Azure is cared for by Jabin, the Pilgrims are tending to their wounded, Viper has just pummeled another bandit, and Zaphira is taking care of the others.  _I thought the bandits were just holding up wagons.  These were intent on killing.  Something must be warranting their lethal attack on these Pilgrims._

Ashlie decides that she will stay in hiding, and move in the direction of the bandits, with Shilo.  She will command Shilo to track the bandits, (*Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent. So his bonus is +5 to Track), and she will follow him while moving silently and hiding.  She will try to Listen (+4), to see if they stop, or continue retreating.  She is trying to see if they talk or say something that may be useful in determining if they were indeed regular bandits, or enemies of the Pilgrims.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 28, 2004)

*Heliad moves into the group of pilgrims, looking to see if anyone needs healing.  

I am Heliad, a priest of Pelor.  Is there anyone here that is in dire need of healing?

ooc If he spots anyone he will kneel down, using Sun's draught to heal them.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

*Missing her intended target Fianna watches Kani right himself from their hiding place and make ready for action.  Standing she presents her staff at ready casting Shillelagh along its length.  As she checks her scimitar at her hip she hears Kani call out "Stay Back!"  Fianna comes to stand near him.

*If any bandit take action she will also attack.*  

*If no one attacks them she will tend to wounded as well, using Cure Light Wounds and skills learned from her mother and living alone*

[ooc: Shillelagh causes your own nonmagical club or staff to become a weapon with +1 enhancement bonus on attack and damage rolls. (a staff gains this enhancement for both end of the weapon.)]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

*Zaphira's next arrow cuts through the underbrush, but fails to find the next fleeing bandit.  Azure's eyes seek out one of the bandits escaping through the canopy and fires with deadly accuracy, striking the man in the upper thigh.  He gives a groan of pain and falls from the tree.*

*Heliad can see that there are a few wounded pilgrims under one of the wagons.  Crawling underneath, one of the woman grabs you and pulls you to the side of what seems to be the patriarch of this flock.*

"Please help him!" she says frantically.  The old man has an arrow in his chest and is bleeding away his life's blood onto the ground.  Taking out Sun's Draught, Heliad props up the man and pours Pelor's life-giving sunlight into him.  As you watch the arrow slides out of his chest and his skin knits together.  The man loses his deathly palor and his eyes begin to flutter open.  

*Viper continues to pound the man he just killed into mush while Jabin keeps a look out for any more threats to Azure or himself.  Fianna intones words of strength over her staff, calling upon the forest spirits to empower it in her defense.  The two remaining bandits in the canopy continue to scramble away, as do the two remaining ones on the ground on the other side of the road.  The one that fell from Azure's arrow looks up to see Fianna and Kani.  Drawing his sword as he lurches up he snarls at them.*

"Won't take me alive!" he roars, limping forward to cut at Kani, the one that threw the spear at him earlier.  His sword carves deeply into Kani's side as the bandit grimly twists the blade, trying to take Kani down with him.*

*Kani grabs his own spear and fights back, striking the man right in the belly.  With a final groan the man clutches Kani's armor as he falls to the ground, dying.*

*Ashlie begins to follow the bandits, both her and Shilo having no trouble following their panicked flight through the woods.  However, they have to move more slowly than the bandits to be sure of their trail, while the bandits can just run willy-nilly.  They trail is hot though, and if the bandits stop to rest soon, Ashlie and Shilo will be able to find them.*

[OOC - Zaphira hits an 11 and misses.  Azure hits a 15 for 7 points of damage.  Heliad heals Father Parab for 8 points of healing.  Fianna casts _shillelagh_.  Kani gets hit for 10 points of damage.  Kani hits a 21 for 7 points of damage, dropping the bandit.  Ashlie and Shilo start tracking.  The remaining four bandits are running for the hills, so to speak, in opposite directions.]


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 2, 2004)

*Kani feels his body suffering under the bandits attack. He reflexively subdues his pain - _Won't help me now_ - and counterattacks, bringing his assailant down.*

*Seeing no one else nearby, Kani picks up his dropped shortspear and asks Fianna whether she thinks it would be best to "Heal me?", without wasting words. Whether she does or not, he gives a nod, approving her decision, and goes to retrieve the shortspear he threw; adjusting his movement so that it won't make what wound remains any worse.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jul 2, 2004)

Zaphira will jump on Chaos and head after Ashlie.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

*Nodding in agreement, Fianna will do everything in her power to try to heal Kani.*

As Kani stumbles forward Fianna walks up beside him.  Smiling softly she says  "Be still my friend, and let me have a look."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 2, 2004)

Ashlie will continue to track the fleeing bandits, (Assuming there are only two), and while moving in the brush, she will keep as quiet as possible.  Hide +12, Move Silently +13.  She will take an action to drink her Cure Light Wounds potion when she hears them stop.  She has her Shortbow ready and knocked while tracking.  When they near the bandits, she will whisper to Shilo to Defend her, thus stopping him from advancing and not letting the enemy know that they were followed.


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 2, 2004)

*Kani stands still at Fianna's request, letting her administer his wound as she sees fit.*


----------



## Rhia (Jul 3, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*A triumphant smile crosses Azure's lips as she sees the bandit she hit fall to the ground. Suddenly, she realizes what she's doing, and her smile drops.*

_Am I mad? I just shot somebody down, and I'm smiling about it?_ She casts her eyes from side to side as the thoughts roil through her mind. _Bandits! The pain was so great and they did that to me. To the others. No, not happy. Vengeful. But it's self-defense. And what of the runners... is it still self-defense?_ Azure lifts her crossbow taking aim even as she battles herself. _They will kill again. Those who did this devastation deserve to die. Mercy. Show mercy! They did not show mercy._ 

*Before either side really won, Azure had repositioned Cherry Blossom while taking aim. A bolt looses towards her fleeing target. But whether it hits or no, there is no feeling of satisfaction this time. Only confusion over the rightness of her actions. Confused anguish shows upon her face as she lowers the weapon, numb to her surroundings.*

[ooc: ranged attack at a fleeing bandit, even if he's out of range. attack, if song is still in affect, +6 to attack, 1d6+2/19-20x2/80ft, if not +4 to attack, 1d6 damage. I think!]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

*Fianna goes to tend to the wounded Kani, her hands glowing with healing power as she uses the magic of the earth to help close Kani's wounds.  In the clearing, the pilgrims are standing up slowly, the few wounded carefully tending themselves.  Heliad can help them with his own skills or magic, and they're quite grateful for his help.  Azure's bolt flies toward the last fleeing bandits, but zings harmelssly through the brush, not harming anything.*

*Zaphira runs after Ashlie, coming upon her after only a few minutes of riding.  Ashlie cautious Zaphira to get off her horse, and the two women and Shilo continue to track the bandits.  After nearly fifteen mintues, Ashlie and Zaphira can hear panting and voices up ahead.  Hiding themselves in the brush, they sneak up to the clearing ahead.  Ashlie swigs her potion, the golden, sunlight-touched water soothing her from the inside out, leaving a feeling of intense warmth behind.*

*In the clearing the two bandits have thrown themselves down on the grass next to a small spring, and are drinking greedily of it.  Their swords are at hand though, and they still look wary.*

*Back on the road, Father Parab stands up to look around at the carnage, a shocked expression on his bearded face.  Some of the younger members are off in the bushes throwing up.*

"Are you all right?" he calls out to Azure and Jabin, and then begins to look around for the others.  "Where are Ashlie and Zaphira?  And what about Saku... Oh mercy of earth..." he says, as he gaze lands on the still-squealing Viper.  Next to him lies the transfixed body of Saku, very clearly dead.

[OOC - Argh!  Sorry, I'm such a punk for not updating for so long.  Consider me flogged with a wet noodle.  Anyway, Fianna's _cure light wounds_ heals Kani of 8 hit points.  Ashlie's potion cures her of 4 points of damage.  Lady Shatterstone, could you list your spells on your character sheet please?  IM if you have questions.]


----------



## Rhia (Jul 13, 2004)

*The words of Father Parab bring Azure out of her numbed stance. She had seen the two women tumble through the brush after the remaining bandits. They were strong and no doubt could handle them without her help. Azure nods to the priest before sliding off her horse. Giving Cherry Blossom a few strokes on the nose, she tethers the horse to a wagon. She makes her way to Father Parab, answering his questions on the way.*

"I am fine. I believe Jabin is fine. Ashlie and Zaphira went after the two last fleeing bandits. Saku... "

*Her eyes follow the gaze of the priest to the lifeless Saku. With a heavy sigh, the woman makes her way to the fallen man. She kneels besides him and closes his eyes with her long fingers.*

"Rest well, Saku." The words soft in the air.

*Pushing herself up, Azure takes a look around. While she has neither healing skills nor magic herself, she does what she can to ease those about her. Softly singing a light melody, she helps guide people out from under wagons, checks on the woman heavy with child, helps clean up those who have been wretching, and strokes the flanks of horses.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Zaphira runs after Ashlie, coming upon her after only a few minutes of riding. Ashlie cautious Zaphira to get off her horse, and the two women and Shilo continue to track the bandits. After nearly fifteen mintues, Ashlie and Zaphira can hear panting and voices up ahead. Hiding themselves in the brush, they sneak up to the clearing ahead. Ashlie swigs her potion, the golden, sunlight-touched water soothing her from the inside out, leaving a feeling of intense warmth behind.*
> 
> *In the clearing the two bandits have thrown themselves down on the grass next to a small spring, and are drinking greedily of it. Their swords are at hand though, and they still look wary.*



Taking a nice spot to hide in, while still having her bow ready, Ashlie waits to see what the bandits do.  She will listen, trying to hear anything that they might say.  If they notice Zaphira, she will stay hidden, with bow ready.  If they attack Zaphira, then she will let loose the arrow, at the first one to charge.  If they do not notice them, she will stay hidden to see what their actions are.  Tracing her wound, she thinks back to the ambush.

_They have slain a fellow companion.  His journey has ended in this life.  As will theirs..._

_OOC - Ready action to shoot at any bandit charging Zaphira or Ashlie.  She wants to see if they are stupid enough to talk, and get info from them.  But she does have a little score to settle, and is intent on collecting..._


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

*As the pain eases from Kani's face so to does the light pulsing from Fianna's hands.  She helps Kani get to a comfortable position that he can rest in.  "How do you feel now?" she asks gently.*

*While waiting for a sign that he is all right, she lets out a long high pitched whistle calling back Dorenna and her horse.*

[ooc:  If Kani is indeed all right Fianna will have Dorenna stay with him if he still needs to rest while she goes to check on the other wounded and offer help if needed.]


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 14, 2004)

*Jabin's eyes scan the carnage around him, and while he had heard stories of battles from his time at the guildhall, Jabin saw nothing in this battle that was wonderful or heroic.*

*As his eyes come to rest upon Saku's inert form, he watches as the Angel places her fingers over his eyes and begins to sing a song of mourning for all those around her to hear. Seeing her strength in this time of crisis, Jabin tries to follow her example by gathering the bodies of the slain bandits and placing them beside Saku.*

_While they gave us no reason for their attack, we do not know what made them as they were. Perhaps the good Father will still read last rites over their bodies..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2004)

*The pilgrims begin to help Jabin gather up the bodies of the slain, some of them still shaky and white-faced.  Father Parab came over and began to examine some of their bodies, pushing up sleeves and checking shoulders.  Looking up suddenly, he waves Jabin over.  Branded into the man's arm, just below the elbow, was a symbol of billowing wind.*

"These men are branded by one of the fanatical cults of Akadi.  I'm afraid our troubles have already begun," he murmurs.  But to Jabin's eyes the brand tells him even more.  The brand is relatively fresh, and you have heard that some magical symbols, like this, can be used to control peoples' actions.

~~~

*In the clearing, the two bandits have begun to talk to each other, their faces both astonished and frightened..*

"I can't believe we just did that!  What in Beshaba's name happened to the plan?  I thought Kedrin just wanted the goods, not to kill them!"

"I don't know, I just started shooting-"

"Those guards are going to be looking for us, or if they don't, they'll go to Lord Ulrich and get his guards out here, and then we'll be hung for certain!"

"Don't panic, we just have to get as far away from here as possible..."


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 14, 2004)

> "How do you feel now?"



Kani takes a moment to check himself over, so he can give a correct response. "Fine," he says at last, "not much trouble what remains."

With that he stands up and returns the blood from his spear to its source; wiping it on his shirt. He also checks whether the bandit is still alive. If he is, Kani looks to Fianna, tells her "he lives," and asks if they should just "leave him?", content to do just that.

Kani then goes to retrieve his stray spear, transferring his longer one to his left hand and keeping the thrown in his right, ready to be used again if needed. After taking it, he returns to Fianna and asks if they're "done here?", ready to head back into the forest. He also looks to Dorenna, who brought them here, to see if she seems to want anything else here.

 [ooc - HP: 20/22]


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 15, 2004)

*Heliad noman's Son, Priest of Pelor*

*Looking around him, Heliad goes up to the adventurer's and Father Parab.

"I am Heliad, a priest of Pelor.  I heard the commotion and came to see what the trouble was.  Are there any others needing help?"

*He bows to the group of adventurers.

"Thanks you for helping these people.  I was ministering to the people of the village and have long hoped someone would remove the scourge of the bandits from the road"

ooc:  I am cringing in embarrasment- after the great thread denullment, I forgot to resubscribe to this.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2004)

*Taking one last look over the area the wound was inflicted Fianna smiles, "Glad to hear it!"

 *Watching Kani wipe the blood off his spear while he questions the next move.  "Just leave him.  I don’t think he will be anymore trouble." *

* Turning to take in their surrounds once more Fianna starts to walk toward the large group gathered around the wagons.  "Lets see if anyone else needs healing or anything else from us before we go."*

_He is really anxious to get out of here.  I have to admit I would like to leave this place as well, but I need to make sure everyone is all right._


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 15, 2004)

*Kani doesn't give any reponse to Fiannas words besides going towards the caravan with her.*

_Though not understanding her concern for the travellers, Kani has found that most people gets far easier attached to others than he does. He accepts that, as he does most things, and just tries to aid those he are with, not caring for reasons._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2004)

*One of the pilgrims, a vast, motherly-looking figure goes over to Kani and Fianna.*

"I'm Mother Iray, and I just wanted to extend our thanks for your aid in our time of need.  Please, the least we can do is share bread and blessings with you," she says with a winsome smile, like that of a farmwife.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2004)

"Hello, I am Fianna Glade and this is my traveling companion Kani Icebreath.  I am glad to see you are unharmed."

*Looking to Kani, Fianna questions him with a look asking "do you want to join them?" *


----------



## Rhia (Jul 16, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance  Genasi Bard 1*

*Once she has seen to the comfort of those she can, Azure walks back towards the front of the caravan as she sees a strange man there. Walking by the seeming shrine of dead, she places a faintly glowing blue hand upon Jabin's arm, giving him a little squeeze and a smile before moving on. The genasi man had never been one to talk with her. However, when she was in need, he had come to her assistance. Her heart went out to the strange looking mage who had an inner beauty shining in his countenance.*

*Continuing on, she draws near the stranger just in time to hear him introduce himself as a priest of Pelor.*

"Thank you for any help you can give these people. Though not completely unexpected, the attack was.. devastating. We had a priest guarding the caravan with us up until a few days ago, your timely presence is much appreciated."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> ~~~
> 
> *In the clearing, the two bandits have begun to talk to each other, their faces both astonished and frightened..*
> 
> ...



While they are talking Ashlie would like to move closer, in the cover of the trees to at least 30 feet from them.  Hide+12, Move Silently+13.  She will have her bow ready.  If she sees them notice her, she will shoot at the one that said 'don't panic'.  

If they don't notice her, she listens some more and tries to spot anything around them.  If they try to run off, she will let the arrow fly, trying to kill the aformentioned bandit.  If they stay, she waits for Zaphira to draw their attention so that she can flank them.

OOC - How far away is she from them as they are talking?  If more than 30 feet, she wants to move in, to make sure she can get a good shot on them.  If already at 30 feet, she will wait to see if they talk some more about where they are headed.  If they turn to leave, she will shoot at the one seemingly in charge.  Hope this all make sense to you.  She is intent on killing one outright, and letting the other one decide his fate by laying down his weapon and talking.

Attack Bonus (Surprise) +5 if within 30 feet +4 if more than 30 feet
1d6 damage (+1 if within 30 feet)
+1d6 Sneak Attack damage if within 30 feet


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 17, 2004)

> do you want to join them?



*Kani shrugs his shoulders* "Sure"

_Another change. We are more now, with the travellers._


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 17, 2004)

*Fianna and Kani follow Mother Iray to the wagons and the large group clustered around them.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 19, 2004)

Rhia said:
			
		

> "Thank you for any help you can give these people. Though not completely unexpected, the attack was.. devastating. We had a priest guarding the caravan with us up until a few days ago, your timely presence is much appreciated."




*Looking at the dead bodies, of both the nandits and the dead guard, Heliad sighs.

"I just wish I could have gotten here sooner.  Perhaps if I had been faster I would have been able to prevent some of the deaths, particularly that of your companion.  If there is any further assistance I can render, please tell me.  I am anxious to help and assist you all.  Truthfully, life in a small village is not quite as fulfilling as one would imagine it to be."


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 19, 2004)

*Staring at the brand on the bandits' arms, Jabin begins to lose himself in his thoughts, as he considered the ramifications of their actions should the bandits have been nothing more than unwilling pawns in someone else's chess board.*

_So many shades of gray, but which one will show us the true color that we seek?_

*A soft touch upon his arm brought Jabin out of his musing, and looking up he saw the Angel smiling down at him, and that beautiful sight momentarily stole his breath and his words from him. His mind took in her perfect smile and he felt that even if the bandits were to suddenly return and launch a thousand arrows into him, his death would have not been in vain, as something he had done had pleased her.*

*As she removed her hand to walk away, Jabin stood as well and opened his mouth to speak to her, to tell her he was sorry that his spells had failed to protect her when she needed them the most, but no sound escaped from his lips as she walked away, leaving Jabin once more alone next to the bodies of the dead.*

_Perhaps it is for the best...what could I say to her that countless others have not said before. Truly I could never be anything more than a travelling companion to her, and it is time I start realizing that fact._

Steeling his resolve, Jabin began looking for the small creature who had travelled with him so far, fearing that in the combat, something had happened to him.

"Where are you Tragus? Are you alright?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

*Jabin feels some nudges from his spell component pouch, and suddenly Tragus' little horned head pops from it, nose twitching wildly.*


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 21, 2004)

*Relieved that the small creature is okay, Jabin scratches the soft fur on its neck and whispers softly to it.*

"Perhaps it would be for the best if you remained hidden for now my friend. We do not know that the danger has truly passed."

*As the animal disappears once more, Jabin pulls the hood of his cloak up over his features once more before approaching the strangers.*

_No need for my appearance to drive them away so soon after they came to our aide..._

*Approaching and standing behind the Angel, Jabin listens to the priest's offer of help and wonders if he would perform last rites over a man he never met.*

"Thank you for your aide once more Father, and while one of our companions was lost to us, we do not know if his spirit has departed for the afterlife or not. Saku was a warrior, and perhaps hearing his time of fighting was over from you would guarentee that his soul found no reason to linger here at the site of his fall."

*Jabin does his best to keep to keep his head down when speaking, to hide his features as best he can.*


----------



## Rhia (Jul 21, 2004)

*Azure Radiance Genasi Bard 1*



> I just wish I could have gotten here sooner. Perhaps if I had been faster I would have been able to prevent some of the deaths, particularly that of your companion. If there is any further assistance I can render, please tell me. I am anxious to help and assist you all. Truthfully, life in a small village is not quite as fulfilling as one would imagine it to be.



"I am sure the village has been blessed with your presence. If you, however, find you have a wanderlust in your bones, our small caravan could use one such as yourself for the rest of our journey. I am Azure Rentlon."

*Azure smiles warmly at the priest as she notices Jabin, hooded now, standing a bit behind her. Indicating the mage, she introduces the mage.*

"And this is Jabin. He works in the arcane and has a good aim with bolts as well as potions."

*Azure turns her smile to Jabin with a wink of acknowledgement for what he had offered in the previous battle. Though she sees he is keeping himself hidden and probably did not see her. He should not feel the need to hide himself thus. Her mind dwells momentarily on what must be the ooze genasi's private tribulations because others are not used to his kind. She listens to his request of the priest and nods along with his thoughts.*

"Jabin has thought of what I could not. We would all be most grateful for your services, Priest of Pelor."


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 22, 2004)

Heliad turns to Jabin.

"I am always willing to assist.  It is a pity it is to bury the body rather than to heal.  But I will do as you ask.  I will gladly bestow Pelor's blessing upon the body of the valiant warrior that was your friend.

Azure, let me think on that offer a bit.  While I am indeed struck by the idea of wandering, I must decide if my presence in the village is not a higher calling.  By the time I have finished the rites for the slain warrior I will have your answer.

Now, Jabin my friend, for friend you are indeed for helping the people of this caravan, please take me to the body of your slain friend so that I may properly bless him for his travels to the realms beyond. "


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 22, 2004)

*Bowing his head in thanks to the priest for performing this deed, Jabin leads him to the bodies of Saku and the fallen bandite.*

"We brought them all here after the battle, and while I am not a student of the arcane arts, I can not say that these men attacked us on their own will."

*Bending down, Jabin shows those around him the brands on the bandit's arms.*

"There are those who possess the mastery of the weave to bend men to their will by using magical brands such as this. Sadly, the spell's power leaves when the vessel dies, so I am not able to say truthfully if the outside forces compelled this attack or not. As such, if your edicts allow, could you include these fallen in your prayers?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2004)

*Ashlie hides quietly in the woods, Zaphira staying farther back to avoid attracting attention.  The bandits are mostly involved in slaking their thirst and Ashlie is able to get within about thirty feet.*

"Come on, Rallon, we can get back to camp, get all the gear and get the hell out of here," the "don't panic" bandit says, starting to get to his feet.  He never regains them, as Ashlie's arrow shoots right though his neck, and he falls over dead in an instant.  Zaphira runs up to offer her backup, bow at the ready.  Rallon remains on the ground, his eyes wide and his skin pale with shock.  Without even being asked, he kicks his sword away from him and throws away a dagger and looks at Zaphira with stark terror in his eyes.

~~~

*Heliad finds all the bandits to be quite dead.  Perhaps some had not been when they fell, but now their blood has gone to nourish the woods, and their bodies no longer contain the spark of life.  Heliad can say a brief prayer over the bandits' bodies, one said to prevent them from rising at undead.  For Saku he can speak a warrior's eulogy, and help prepare a proper grave.  The pilgrims will help by carefully stripping the bandits of anything of use, in a methodical, thorough way that seems rather at odds with religious folks, and places the items in the wagon that holds most of the party's goods.  Then they take the bandits to the side of the road and burn the bodies, as is typically done with unwanted dead (unless anyone had objections).*

*The goods gathered are 13 longswords, decently made, 13 shortbows, of moderate make, 72 good arrows, five good set of leather armor (the others were too badly damaged to salvage), 243 copper coins (some from the north, some from the Sea of Song, some from a Greenfire Lake), 156 silver coins (mostly Sea of Song, some from Ice Lake), a smooth, round piece of orange quarze the size of a walnut, a golden earring made from braided white, red, and yellow gold, and a copper ring with a maple leaf engraved on it.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 23, 2004)

"What I see here saddens me.  I believe that perhaps Pelor will be best served if I travel with you.  Let me return to the village and gather my belongings.  Father Parab, would that be agreeable?  You can even start travellig, I have a fine horse and should be able to catch up with your wagins quite easily."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 24, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Ashlie hides quietly in the woods, Zaphira staying farther back to avoid attracting attention. The bandits are mostly involved in slaking their thirst and Ashlie is able to get within about thirty feet.*
> 
> "Come on, Rallon, we can get back to camp, get all the gear and get the hell out of here," the "don't panic" bandit says, starting to get to his feet. He never regains them, as Ashlie's arrow shoots right though his neck, and he falls over dead in an instant. Zaphira runs up to offer her backup, bow at the ready. Rallon remains on the ground, his eyes wide and his skin pale with shock. Without even being asked, he kicks his sword away from him and throws away a dagger and looks at Zaphira with stark terror in his eyes.



Seeing the bandit gasp for his last breath of air, and the blood pouring out of his mouth, Ashlie only stares. 

_Such a peaceful sight. The last breath, the blood, the exit of the spirit and the beginning journey of the bodies return to the earth. Such a steady process._

Turning her attention to Rallon, and seeing his evident surrender, she grins. *"Seems as though you know when to quit afterall. Now, for some answers. Why did you attack the wagons? Who are you and what is your purpose? Are you enemies of this group we are aiding? Speak quickly and truthfully, or you will also begin your journey back to the ashes from where you were spawned."* She advances slowly, with another arrow aimed at his leg. She wants answers from this one, and won't let him be able to run too far if he tries.

Waiting for his reaction she sizes him up, while glancing around, seeing if any of the other bandits appear. Shilo will just growl, walking with his master and keeping close. His eyes not leaving the man.


----------



## Rhia (Jul 26, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*Azure follows the men as the priest moves to make blessings upon the dead, standing a bit back as to not intrude. She offers a brief silent prayer to Liira, asking the souls of the good to find joy in their new surroundings, wherever that may be.*

*Once the rites are finished, she wanders back towards the wagon with the pregnant woman. Sitting on the lip of the wooden contraption, she starts to hum before speaking.*

"How are you and the babe after all the tumult of this morning?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2004)

*Stopping a few feet away from the first wagon Fianna realizes there are more people in this caravan then she had origianlly thought.  Few take notice of her and Kani as they approach, but they had all been through quite an ordeal.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Turning her attention to Rallon, and seeing his evident surrender, she grins. *"Seems as though you know when to quit afterall. Now, for some answers. Why did you attack the wagons? Who are you and what is your purpose? Are you enemies of this group we are aiding? Speak quickly and truthfully, or you will also begin your journey back to the ashes from where you were spawned."* She advances slowly, with another arrow aimed at his leg. She wants answers from this one, and won't let him be able to run too far if he tries.
> 
> Waiting for his reaction she sizes him up, while glancing around, seeing if any of the other bandits appear. Shilo will just growl, walking with his master and keeping close. His eyes not leaving the man.



  "I... I, we- ah... We were supposed to _raid_ the wagons, you know?  Stop them, demand some of their goods.  But we... we didn't, we just all started attacking, I don't know what happened.  We're not their enemies, we don't even know them!  They're just pilgrims with tribute, and that's always worth a lot.  Sessar, our new chief, he's the one that told us to come out here today, said it would be easy," the man babbles, clearly terrified.

~~~

*Back at the attack sight, Marna, the pregnant woman nods at Azure gratefully.*

"I'm fine, thank you for checking on me though."

*Father Parab goes to speak with Heliad.*

"Son, would you mind if we stayed inside your village walls tonight?  I would feel much safer if we could, everyone has suffered this day, but our protectors suffered most of all.  They need a safe haven more that we do now," he murmurs.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Back at the attack sight, Marna, the pregnant woman nods at Azure gratefully.*
> 
> "I'm fine, thank you for checking on me though."
> 
> ...




*Heliad smiles.

"That would be fine Father.  The church is small but we can move the wagons into the church grounds and surrounds.  I am sure the villagers will open their homes and hearts.  They are good people"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I... I, we- ah... We were supposed to _raid_ the wagons, you know? Stop them, demand some of their goods. But we... we didn't, we just all started attacking, I don't know what happened. We're not their enemies, we don't even know them! They're just pilgrims with tribute, and that's always worth a lot. Sessar, our new chief, he's the one that told us to come out here today, said it would be easy," the man babbles, clearly terrified.



Looking at the reaction of the man, Ashlie decides that he is indeed telling the truth.  

"So you aren't enemies of the followers of Eldon-asha?  What is your faith?  Seems to me that your leader may know more than he lets on.  Where is he and how long have you worked for him?  What happened to your last leader?"

While asking the questions, Shilo will growl menacingly at the bandit, but always at bay.  After the answers, Ashlie turns to Zaphira and says, "We are taking him to the rest.  I am sure that the others will know how to deal with this one and shed more light on this matter."

With that, she tells Zaphira to tie him up, and tells him to empty his packs or anything else he may be carrying.  She will collect his belongings, looking over each one for anything they might tell her.

Then they will head back to the caravan, Zaphira leading, the bandit in tow by her, while Shilo and Ashlie scout around, making sure the other bandits that ran away are not lurking around.

Once back at the caravn, (assuming nothing prevents that), then Ashlie will tell of the bandits responses, and let the others more used to interrogating take over.

OOC - Putting as much info as possible to speed their return along.  Zaphira has not posted, but Canibal Kender shows access to ENWorld lately, but has not posted here.  Hope this helps.  Ashlie will keep her bow ready, and aimed at the bandit in case he tries anything like escaping.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2004)

*Music captures Fianna's attention.  She walks over to the stunning woman humming.  She is sitting beside a pregnant woman.*

Clearing her throat, "Hello ladies, I am Fianna.  My companion Kani and I heard the commotion.  Sorry we did not arrive sooner.  Is everyone all right?"


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 28, 2004)

*Kani walks after Fianna through the camp, looking at all of the pilgrims they pass, noting what they are doing and trying to get a general idea of the workings of the caravan.*

_Horsestender, guard, cook._ There are many folk, all responsible for some part of the caravan. _Leader_, he thinks as he sees Father Parab, who everyone seems to respect; _but, all does not follow him, the one he's talking to, not his, others too. Fractured._

*As they come up to the two ladies, Kani stops behind Fianna, stares at them both for a few seconds before starting to look around at all the others again, turning in place.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Looking at the reaction of the man, Ashlie decides that he is indeed telling the truth.
> 
> "So you aren't enemies of the followers of Eldon-asha?  What is your faith?  Seems to me that your leader may know more than he lets on.  Where is he and how long have you worked for him?  What happened to your last leader?"



  "Who?  I've never heard of him.  We follow Olidamarra, as does most any highwayman worth his salt around here.  Sessen is, back at main camp as far as I know, and we only started working for him about a moon ago.  Our last chief died in a challenge with Sessen," the nervous man spits out the answers quickly.



> While asking the questions, Shilo will growl menacingly at the bandit, but always at bay.  After the answers, Ashlie turns to Zaphira and says, "We are taking him to the rest.  I am sure that the others will know how to deal with this one and shed more light on this matter."
> 
> With that, she tells Zaphira to tie him up, and tells him to empty his packs or anything else he may be carrying.  She will collect his belongings, looking over each one for anything they might tell her.



  *His belongings are unremarkable.  Longsword with a maker's mark from further south, fairly common, common shortbow and arrows, some trail rations, bedroll, a few bits of jewelry probably stolen from his last victims, and a little bit of mixed copper, silver, and gold.*



> Then they will head back to the caravan, Zaphira leading, the bandit in tow by her, while Shilo and Ashlie scout around, making sure the other bandits that ran away are not lurking around.
> 
> Once back at the caravn, (assuming nothing prevents that), then Ashlie will tell of the bandits responses, and let the others more used to interrogating take over.



  *Arriving back in the clearing, Father Parab announces that he wants to get the caravan behind walls before any further investigation is done tonight.  Questions can be asked and introductions made as the wagons go into the walled village, and make camp near the south wall.*

*Father Parab and his followers begin their prayers as soon as the mounts are seen to.  Strangely enough, even the normally intracable Viper seems subdued after the death of his master.*


----------



## Rhia (Jul 29, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*Azure smiles warmly at the woman when she feels the approach of others. She turns her head to see a small woman with beautiful auburn hair followed closely by a tall... _ice genasi?_... with ice blue eyes.*

"Welcome, Fianna and Kani," the radiance genasi's eyes flicked from cheer to sadness and her voice takes on a hard edge as she greets the two, "Unfortunately, some did not make it. Those bandits took the lives of several, including one of the guard." 

*Her eyes close a moment before she shakes herself. As her eyes flutter open again, they sparkle with cheer.*

"However, I am glad to meet you. What brings you to this wood?"

*As they talk, Father parab announced his wish to move the caravan into the village. Azure rises, offers a last smile to the woman with child, and beckons the two newcomers to walk and talk with her as she sees to helping get the wagons under way and gathers her horse.*

"You are welcome to join us at our fire this night if you haven't someplace urgent to be." She offers inbetween their conversations, "We will all seek a good night's sleep after a warm meal, I am sure."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2004)

"I am deeply sorry to hear some did not make it through."  Fianna says with a sympathetic smile on her lips.

"I live in these woods, there is a small grove near by I call home.” She answer as she cast her eyes in the direction of her humble home.  Fianna catches part of a speech made by the man who is in charge of these travelers as she turns head back to the lady she is speaking with.*

*Before responding to the woman’s offer to follow into the village, Fianna turns to Kani*  "Shall we join them?  Maybe we can be of some help?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 29, 2004)

*Heliad turns to Father Parab

"Please follow me, I will show you to where the church is and where the wells and other conveniences are."

*Looking around at all the people gathered, pilgrims, guards and others he raises his voice

"Please, all feel welcomed in the village and to use the Church facilities as needed.  I am Heliad, a Priest of Pelor from the village, and in Pelor's name i welcome you and offer you succour for the night.  If you need anything, please ask and i will do my best to provide for you."


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 29, 2004)

*Kani nods in acceptance to Fianna*

_I'll remain silent. She talks better.

A village. Another group, or more. Mixing with this. Small groups forming larger. Remaining separate while joined. So complicated, yet common._


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2004)

*Smiling Fianna turns back to the young woman with the coral hair*

"We will follow you.  Thank You."

*Calling her horse to her Fianna mounts while waiting for Kani.  When both are settled they head into the Village with the wagons and the travelers.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

*The pilgrims are subdued this night, praying until late, eating sparingly, and sleeping fitfully.  More than one of the younger pilgrims starts away with a cry or a scream, only to be soothed out of their nightmares by Father Parab or Mother Iray as well as they could.*

*The erstwhile bandit has gone from nervous to resigned, and looks at no one as he sits dejectedly.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The erstwhile bandit has gone from nervous to resigned, and looks at no one as he sits dejectedly.*



The walk back is an easy walk, with Ashlie watching her surroundings, and keeping an eye on Shilo and his reacitons.

As she makes it to the ambush site, she sees a few unrecognizable people talking with Azure.  Ignoring them for the moment, she talks low at the bandit.  "You are sure to be held responsible for your actions.  That is known.  But should you decide to help in making sure this does not happen again, I will do what I can to see you free, on certain conditions."

Ashlie, gathering her mount Earth Hammer, turns to Father Parab.  "He is one of the bandits.  His name is Rallon and he will rectify his actions or be dealt with accordingly.  He will be under my guard, so as not to bother anyone else."

As the father speaks, she agrees that they best head for town, and gather their thoughts and info as to how to move forward in this journey.  She ties the man's rope to the harness of Earth Hammer, making him walk in front of her and the horse to keep her eye on him.  Shilo will be told to guard her from this man, should he try anything.

As they make their way to the village, Ashlie will head off to the outskirts of the grounds.  Calling for Azure, she asks, "This man may have some things to tell of his leader and where to find him.  What puzzles me is the fact that his story of the attack seems true to me, although somewhat strange.  I was hoping that you could go and get Jabin, and let him know that his services are needed while I keep an eye on this one."


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 29, 2004)

*Jabin stands after the last rites are spoken, and listens as Father Parab tells the others that tonight will be spent inside of town. Following the others in, Jabin keeps his hood drawn over his head, and tries to allow the others their personal space to reflect on what had happened.*

_Death affects us all differently...I wonder, will anyone think to have a prayer spoken over me when I fall?_

*After the others settled in, Jabin saw Ashlie speaking with the Angel to the side of the gathering. Ashlie had captured one of the brigands, and while Jabin wanted to speak to the man, he knew he needed to wait until he had the proper spells needed to wear the man's defenses down.*

_Tomorrow I will be ready to speak to him..._


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2004)

*Once inside the camp area Fianna headed for a place close to the fence to set up her bedroll.  The spot is quite and out of the way.  She takes care of Amarine's needs and starts tending to her own. While eating a small meal and relaxing her muscles she prepares her spells for the coming day and shares conversation with Kani.  She is growing rather fond of him, as she realizes this a small smile passes her lips briefly.*


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 30, 2004)

*As they sit eating at their campsite, Kani listens to Fianna's words and adds some of his own, reflections of his non-necessary thoughts. He is not used to sharing them but Fianna seems to expect it of him, so he does.*

Among other things, he relates what his attempt at finding everyone's place in the caravan has brought him: "The pilgrims, they seem simple, they work together for one goal and know their part in it. The other guards works well together it seems, but are not truly one with the pilgrims. The village, we have not seen much of it, but I have seen settlements before, they never seem united. And then we in it as well, who knows nothing of anyone and is known to none. All together... It is beautiful in a way, so complicated. But one could never know his place in this. It is so fragile, easily falling apart, yet always forming anew."

*He talks slowly, taking the time to build his sentences now that conversation is its own goal. He also talks quite dispassionate, showing that these thoughts are of no real importance*


----------



## Rhia (Jul 30, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*Azure smiles and talks lightly with the newcomers, making sure to introduce herself and get their names, as she guides her horse within the protective walls. She points out the other guards as she sees them, including some small detail about each one.*

*She helps with the fire and dinner, singing a quiet soft melody to herself, afterwards caring for Cherry Blossom, giving her a few pieces of apple. When she hears Ashlie calling, she attends her, listening intently.*

"Certainly. I'm sure Jabin will be able to be of great help, " the slightly glowing woman answers, "I'll find him for you now."

*Without looking at the bandit, Azure leaves to walk the camp, searching for the mage. She almost passes him, when she realizes the cloaked figure huddled on the ground must be Jabin. She walks over and crouches on her haunches.*

"Jabin?" Azure waits for him to look at her before continuing on with a smile, "Ashlie would like to speak to you concerning the bandit she holds. I think she wants you to discern the truth of his statements. Will you go to her?"

*Not knowing what Jabin is capable of, she waits for his answer, looking into his eyes.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 30, 2004)

*Back at the Church Heliad heads off, looking for the local head priest

Finding him he addresses him

"I ran into some pilgrims in the woods, they were under attack from some bandits.  I arrived too late to help fight the bandits, but stayed around to help afterwards.  I have brought them back here for the night, they needed somewhere safe to rest after their ordeal."

*He pauses before continuing

"I belive I can best serve Pelor by accompanying these pilgrims.  They seem to be in need of a cleric and I therefore request permission to accompany them in the morning when they leave."

* He stands, waiting to hear the answer.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

*The head priest looks at Heliad and gives a sigh of resignation.*

"I must confess, I am glad you're going with them Heliad.  I had very vague dreams these previous nights, and now that you'd asked to go... I think you should, and I think you'll be needed.  Go with the blessings of Pelor, my son, and may the Sun watch over you, always," he says, making a gesture of blessing.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 2, 2004)

*Heliad bows his head

"Thank you, may you always bask in Pelor's glory"

he leaves, goes to his room and packs his bags.  He carefully lays out his materiel for the next day and then spends the rest of the night in prayer, praying before the altar, waiting for the rising sun tos trike it as if that would be the signal to start his new life as a wandering priest.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 5, 2004)

Ashlie, seeing that Azure's attempt to speak with Jabin seems to have found him in a catatonic state.  

_Perhaps he his meditating?  His kind is new to me, but his knowledge is needed.  Perhaps we will wait for tomorrow..._

Turning to the man Rallon, she makes sure he is tied up well, and manages to fins the manacles that Saku had.  She uses them to bind the man, and once satisfied with checking the ropes and his manacles, she takes a seat nearby, with Shilo.  Not talking for some time, she tends to Earth Hammer and Shilo.  Brushing Earth Hammer, and paying special attention to where it seems to enjoy being brushed the most, she speaks in Elven, "You have proven yourself very well my friend.  If not for you, I may not have fared well today.  You have my gratitude." 

Shilo, seeing Ashlie tkaing care of Earth Hammer, starts whining, wanting her attention.  With a simple smile, she turns to him and speaks in halfling, "Of course you too Shilo!  I could not have even gotten this far in life without you!"

After satisfied with brushing Earth Hammer and feeding him, she checks his shoes, making sure they are clean and not in need of repair.  Grabbing her bag and heading back to where Rallon sits, she procures a piece of meat, throws to to Shilo, and sits, staring at him while sharpening her weapons.

"So tell me something Rallon.  You say that you were intent on only hitting the convoy for their riches, but then without notice, attacked.  Since your new leader, what has changed?  Any new rituals, rules, mannerisms, codes?  I would like to know everything about this new leader, and where he came from.  Enough people have died today, and I do not want to see anymore tomorrow.  Only balance."


----------



## Rhia (Aug 8, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*The mage seems to be in some sort of daze as Azure watches him. She lowers her face slightly, tilting her head, and waves her hand in front of his face. Hmm. He seems ok... Deciding it was something unique to Ooze Genasis, Azure pulls herself up to her full height. Turning her body towards Ashlie, she gives a shrug hoping to indicate Jabin is not in a communicative state right now.*

*The rest of the evening finds Azure trailing from person to person, giving each a few cheerful words and a bright smile. Eventually, she finds herself a place to sleep near the firepit, laying out her bedroll. If watches are called for, Azure quickly volunteers as she wants to contribute what she can to this group of travelers.*

[ooc: just scooting ahead in case there isn't anything that comes up. Naturally, I'll respond to anything that does come up before she sleeps.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2004)

*Jabin blinks suddenly, coming out of his trance, his eyes averted as he speaks to the Angel.*

"I think I have some spells that will help, but I will have to study them and cast them tomorrow," he manages to get out.

*Ashlie receives the news that there will be no magical assistance in her investigation until tomorrow, and thus can wait until the morning.*

*The pilgrims thank Azure for their kind words, and do indeed request that watches are set.  Luckily tonight seems fairly calm, though the wind picks up around midnight and makes everything rather cool.*

*In the morning, Jabin offers his services to the interigation, explaining that he will be able to understand anything the bandit speaks in any language.*

*Father Parab goes to speak with Fianna, Kani, and Heliad after the pilgrims' morning prayers.*

"I am glad we have more defenders for our caravan, and I would be willing to offer you the same price I have offered the others, a total of five hundred gold, half now, half upon our safe arrival at the site of Eldon-Asha," he offers them.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 8, 2004)

*Fianna rises with the first light, takes small meal and stores her gear.  She is sitting on the grass when a man approach and introduces himself as Father  Parab, the leader of this pilgrims.  He makes an offer for continual help on their journey.  Fianna is inclined to accept just for the chance to travel, she is itching to move about.*

"I will consider your offer Father and give you my answer before you set out for the day."  She responds.  Turning to Kani she asks eagerly, "Are you interested in going along with this pilgrimage?"


----------



## Rhia (Aug 8, 2004)

*Azure, Radiance Genasi Bard 1*

*The brightness of a cool early morning sun finally performs its duties in waking Azure. Scrunching her eyes, she looks through a fringe of lashes to see the bustle of activity surrounding her. Finally, she rises, letting the blanket fall in soft folds about her feet. A few stretches of her limbs and she sits cross-legged on the blanket. Amidst the humming noise of people around her, she finds her focus and starts to sing very faintly. For a few minutes, she finds her connection to Liira and the energy within her.*

*Finished, she gathers her own belongings up, placing them near Cherry Blossom. The beautiful horse nudges her head into Azure's hands as the bard spends some time caring for this fine steed.*

*The next little while finds Azure breaking her fast with a few strayers at the campfire and then assisting with cleaning and packing up.*

*She notes Jabin near Ashlie and the prisoner. With a curiosity, she draws near them, taking a seat on the ground.*

"Any luck so far? Has he told you anything useful about the events of yesterday?" 

*Azure's eyes grow narrow as she watches the bandit, tightly controlling the unusual anger inside her.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 10, 2004)

*Heliad bows his head

"I thank you for your offer.  But I cannot accept your money.  I had already intended to go with you and as such taking your money for doing so would be dishonest."

*He bows and walks away from Father Parab, and goes to the stable to ready and prepare Juniper for the days ride.  He leads the horse back to the pilgrims and addresses Father Parab.

"Where would you like me to ride?"


----------



## Jolmo (Aug 10, 2004)

*Kani, having also prepared himself for the morning, stands next to Fianna as Father Parab comes to them. He had once again stood looking around the camp, seeing how it is all organised.*

*When Parab has spoken, Kani thinks on his answer while Fianna responds.*

_Gold. So that's why they guard. Pays in advance. That will bind me; define me. Fianna will go. So nothing here. I accept._

*Percieving Fianna's desire to follow them, he answers for them both. Looking Father Parab in the eyes, he says "We will guard" and bows slightly to indicate his subservience.*

*As the Father leaves, Kani starts walking towards where most of the other guardians seems to be gathered around the prisoner.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 10, 2004)

*Having given their answer and confirming it with a nod, Fianna follows Kani to where the rest of the guard stand around a prisoner.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 11, 2004)

Turning to the man Rallon, she makes sure he is tied up well, and manages to find the manacles that Saku had. She uses them to bind the man, and once satisfied with checking the ropes and his manacles, she takes a seat nearby, with Shilo. Not talking for some time, she tends to Earth Hammer and Shilo. Brushing Earth Hammer, and paying special attention to where it seems to enjoy being brushed the most, she speaks in Elven, "You have proven yourself very well my friend. If not for you, I may not have fared well today. You have my gratitude." 

Shilo, seeing Ashlie tkaing care of Earth Hammer, starts whining, wanting her attention. With a simple smile, she turns to him and speaks in halfling, "Of course you too Shilo! I could not have even gotten this far in life without you!"

After satisfied with brushing Earth Hammer and feeding him, she checks his shoes, making sure they are clean and not in need of repair. Grabbing her bag and heading back to where Rallon sits, she procures a piece of meat, throws to to Shilo, and sits, staring at him while sharpening her weapons.

"So tell me something Rallon. You say that you were intent on only hitting the convoy for their riches, but then without notice, attacked. Since your new leader, what has changed? Any new rituals, rules, mannerisms, codes? I would like to know everything about this new leader, and where he came from. Enough people have died today, and I do not want to see anymore tomorrow. Only balance."

She waits for his answers, and does not reply, only thinking and waiting. Taking first watch, since she is still up, she continues making sure things are secure around the area, and goes to check on the Father and make sure he is well. When she returns, she throws some dried fruit to Rallon, with his hands tied, yet in front, so he is able to eat. His legs are secured to a post, so as not to be able to run.

Taking a rest, she sleeps near Rallon, with her dog next to her. After all, if he tries to get away, then another set of ears to hear him would be welcome.

In the morning, she wakes and checks on Rallon, offering him water. Checking on Shilo and Earth Hammer, she then stretches, and tends to her wound from the previous day. Satisfied that it will heal nicely, leaving another scar, she turns to Rallon. "So you have had a full night to gather your thoughts and now you must decide your own fate. The laws here are strict, and your life forfeit, unless someone vouches for your actions in the future. All I can say is that whatever information you can offer, would help in that decision."

She waits for his answer, as the others gather around.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 17, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> "So tell me something Rallon. You say that you were intent on only hitting the convoy for their riches, but then without notice, attacked. Since your new leader, what has changed? Any new rituals, rules, mannerisms, codes? I would like to know everything about this new leader, and where he came from. Enough people have died today, and I do not want to see anymore tomorrow. Only balance."
> 
> She waits for his answers, and does not reply, only thinking and waiting. Taking first watch, since she is still up, she continues making sure things are secure around the area, and goes to check on the Father and make sure he is well. When she returns, she throws some dried fruit to Rallon, with his hands tied, yet in front, so he is able to eat. His legs are secured to a post, so as not to be able to run.
> 
> ...



  "Ah, well... there was a new ritual thing, you know, the kind were you swear fealty?  That's not unusual, but the ritual was a bit odd.  He was a mage, I think, and he had some kind of creatures he summoned to help with the ritual.  They never touched us or anything, just kinda watched over it.  

"After that, I know that the scouts said they could see a lot more clearly and farther...  But sometimes they wouldn't remember what they had seen.  And then yesterday, we went to do some raiding and ended up trying to kill... we didn't mean to do that!" Rallon wailed pitifully.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Ah, well... there was a new ritual thing, you know, the kind were you swear fealty? That's not unusual, but the ritual was a bit odd. He was a mage, I think, and he had some kind of creatures he summoned to help with the ritual. They never touched us or anything, just kinda watched over it.
> 
> "After that, I know that the scouts said they could see a lot more clearly and farther... But sometimes they wouldn't remember what they had seen. And then yesterday, we went to do some raiding and ended up trying to kill... we didn't mean to do that!" Rallon wailed pitifully.



Turning to Jabin, Ashlie asks, "You ever heard of any sort of rituals?  If he described the creatures, would that help?"  Turning to Rallon for confirmation of the creatures description.  "Looks like this new leader or mage has some other control on the bandits.  This will continue unless stopped at its source.  But we have a job firsthand to take care of.  The safety of the Pilgrims is first.  Perhaps the local authorites should take care of this?  Jabin, please continue with any more questions in this matter.  I need to go talk to the father."

Ashlie heads over to where Father Parab is, and bows slightly.  "I hope you are doing well, after yesterdays events.  From the captured bandit, it appears that magic is involved.  Their new leader is some sort of mage, and might have influenced the bandits to unwantingly act against their intentions.  I fear that he is a victim as well.  This mage only will become worse, if not stopped quickly.  But our first duty is to protect you and your followers.  The local authorities might be able to cope with this new threat, but I would ask your opinion.  If this new leader or mage, whatever he is, is actually a threat to you and this convoy, then as our duty, it might be advisable to seek him out and deal with him now, instead of always peering over our shoulders for the next week or so.  This would also give you the time to rest and make sure everyone is healed up and ready to go.  But again, as our employer, it is your say."

No diplomacy check, as she is just asking his opinion in this matter.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 26, 2004)

*Listening in Heliad frowns.

"Maybe we need to see to this mage first.  If he is in league with powerful evil creatures, then perhaps he will continue to strike at the pilgrims unless stopped."

*He sighs and looks towards the sun

"I see myself as a healer rather than a warrior, yet maybe the best defense, and the best way to keep the most people healthy, is to take the fight to source of the evil, rather than just fighting its hands."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Turning to Jabin, Ashlie asks, "You ever heard of any sort of rituals?  If he described the creatures, would that help?"  Turning to Rallon for confirmation of the creatures description.  "Looks like this new leader or mage has some other control on the bandits.  This will continue unless stopped at its source.  But we have a job firsthand to take care of.  The safety of the Pilgrims is first.  Perhaps the local authorites should take care of this?  Jabin, please continue with any more questions in this matter.  I need to go talk to the father."



  *Rallon describes the creatures as strange thin birds with black feathers as big as an eagle.*

"It sounds like a ritual of control of some sort, but apparently they can be snapped out of it.  And we left a great deal of the bandits dead.  Their mage, regardless of what creatures he summoned, just lost a lot of power.  I think the locals could probably deal with him if they were warned," Jabin gives his opinion cautiously.



> Ashlie heads over to where Father Parab is, and bows slightly.  "I hope you are doing well, after yesterdays events.  From the captured bandit, it appears that magic is involved.  Their new leader is some sort of mage, and might have influenced the bandits to unwantingly act against their intentions.  I fear that he is a victim as well.  This mage only will become worse, if not stopped quickly.  But our first duty is to protect you and your followers.  The local authorities might be able to cope with this new threat, but I would ask your opinion.  If this new leader or mage, whatever he is, is actually a threat to you and this convoy, then as our duty, it might be advisable to seek him out and deal with him now, instead of always peering over our shoulders for the next week or so.  This would also give you the time to rest and make sure everyone is healed up and ready to go.  But again, as our employer, it is your say."
> 
> No diplomacy check, as she is just asking his opinion in this matter.



  "I am doing well Ashlie, and I thank you for your concern.  As for that bandit, even if he was acting against his intentions this time, I doubt greatly that he would have felt much guilt about taking all we had and more if he was not controlled.  I would not send you away to deal with this leader, as I'm afraid this could be a clever ploy to separate us from our protectors.  Please, let us simply try to flee his sphere of influence, and warn the local guards as much as we may," Father Parab says quietly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 31, 2004)

Ashlie bows slightly to Father Parab's request and takes her leave.  Walking back to the others she coughs delicately, trying not to be too loud, but still needing to clear whatever is in her throat....

_Well, I guess I should have expected that.  Better let the locals deal with this and be on our way soon._

As she nears the rest, she walks over to Heliad, since he is the local here.  "I am Ashlie.  It appears that the Father here would like to let the local authorities take care fo this matter.  I assume you would know who to contact and let them know what has happened.  As for the rest of us, we will check our belongings and be on our way.  Can you tell me of the stores that are in this town?  Where can I get a warm breakfast?"

She calls to her faithful dog, and pats him on the neck as he licks her hand.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 31, 2004)

"There is only a small inn in town.  I am sure they can give you some breakfast.  In the meantime I will let the local constabulary, such as it is, know what is happening."

*He smiles. 

"I hope for an uneventful trip, but if necessary I will be rady to shine Pelor's holy light upon any miscreants that may wish to disrupt this holy journey."

*With that he turns and goes in search of the local authorities, to let them know that it is not just bandits, but a mage, that is disrupting the area.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 31, 2004)

Ashlie will head to the local Inn, and see about getting a warm meal.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2004)

*Those that wish can go to the local Inn, a small building, sturdily built, called the Dancing Dog.  The inn does indeed sport a hound, but the old grizzled beast seems to be far past his dancing days, and instead just lounges beside the fireplace, eating at scraps the patrons place in his bowl.  The innkeeper apparently has heard of the party's bravery against the bandits, and his face is set in careful neutrality, instead of the scowl that Heliad had warned against.  A bowl of barley and beef stew, bread and ale can be had for a few coppers, and eaten at one of the long tables.*

*The pilgrims stay in their fields, praying together, some of the younger ones' faces are marked by faint tears as they impact of what could have happened hits as darkness falls.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 11, 2004)

Ordering her food quietly, Ashlie goes to sit at an empty table, near the corner if available and with some shadow.  

_This sure has been an eventful quest already.  They knew what they were getting into when they signed up.  As did I.  They are now on their second journey, towards the return to from whence they came.  Back to the earth._

She quietly eats her meal, and pays the few copper pieces to the maid.  She will sit and watch the occupants, listening for anything of note or just to spend the time.

Returning to the camp, she will take first watch if needed.  (Not sure what time of day it is)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2004)

*After a meal, the party can set up watches.  But despite the activities of the day, the night it quiet.  In the early dawn, the wagons are packed and Heliad readies himself to leave the village and join the party.  The travels from the village are quiet, and Father Parab seems glad to have the extra protectors in the light of the vicious bandit attack.*

*Traveling the next four days, sometimes you sleep in the village greens of small villages by the name of Applebriar and Hogsford, and sometimes you sleep under open stars.  The terrain growns slightly more hilly as you push slightly to the southwest, and the weather the smallest bit warmer.  There seems to be no retaliation as of yet from the bandit chieftain, which is all to the better by the pilgrims' way of thinking.  You can tell that the attack frightened some of the younger members.*

*Along the way, Jabin is able to acquire some rare herbs from the village herbwives, and completes a complicated magical ritual one night that binds him and his purple-furred "blink bunny" as master and familiar.*

*On the fourth day, the wagon trail stops at the slightly larger town of Hillsburrow, and is met by a messanger.  The messanger seems to be a druid to Fianna's eyes; dressed in a finely-tanned bear hide and carrying a silver sickle.  Conversing with Father Parab, eventually both come and speak to the group.*

"I have found there is a small shrine to Dolora Of the Hills, one of Eldon-Asha's progeny, not too far from here.  I wish some of my people to go there and make their offerings, and I need to ask some of you to go with them.  Since I have found myself with a surifet of guardians, we both can afford this.  Mother Iray will take half of the pilgrims and go do Dolora's shrine with some of you, and the rest will proceed to Eldon Asha's shrine as planned," he explains.  Eventually it's decided that Zaphira, Jabin, and Azure will go with Iray, while Heliad, Fianna, Kani, and Ashlie will remain with Parab.*

*After good-byes are made, Mother Iray's party separates from the main party and winds their way into the hill.  After they are out of sight, the mysterious druid comes to talk to the guardians separately.*

"I go by the name of Old Oak, younglings," he says with a smile.  Old Oak proves to be an old human man that looks as tough as an old boot.  With leather skin, iron-gray hair and beard, and muscles and stature to yet put some young men to shame, he presents the quintessential picture of one of the Elder druids.  Mistletoe and holly crown his hair, seemingly rooted into it, and he wears a heavy leather glove on one hand.  "I had a warning to give to you.  There is an evil wind blowing, one that comes from the southwest.  Someone does not wish you to reach Eldon-Asha.  I do not know who, but I may know why.  Eldon-Asha is one of the strongest of the small gods, said to be one of Grumbar's own children."

*Fianna and Heliad would recognize that Grumbar is the god of elemental earth, as well as solidity, changelessness, and oaths.*

"The pilgrimage that Father Parab is making would bring substantial power to Eldon-Asha, enough to help counter the too-swift changes being made in society and nature, things wrought by the Powers of Air.  They seek change without support or grounding to back it up, and Father Parab hopes that he will be able to sway the mood of the people back with Eldon-Asha's help," Old Oak explains.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2004)

*Fianna bows slight to the Elder druid*

"Thank you for the warning, Old Oak.  We will take your cautions to heart and be on our guards."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*With Old Oak's warning, Father Parab's smaller caravan continues on.  However, they do not get too far before the sky begins to cloud.  Within a half-hour the wind starts to blow hard and the scent of rain is in the air.  The horses are starting to panic, and pilgrims start to look around for shelter.*

*From the corner of their eyes, Ashlie and Fianna spot something large pacing them through the underbrush as the wind starts to blow.  It looks as big as a wolf, though it moves more sinuously.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 22, 2004)

With a nervous itch, Ashlie begins scratching the back of her neck.  The symbol warning her of possible danger.  At the sight of the creature, she whispers ahead, saying that they have company.  She then leads Earth Hammer on the opposite side of the wagons, putting the wagons between herself and the creature, and immediately goes into the underbrush/woods on the opposite side.  She will then hide into the brush, letting the creature continue on following the others, while she then starts her own following of the creature, from the opposite side of the road.  Shilo follows her, as is his custom.  Spot +2 to se if this creature is alone.  If it is then she continues.  If it is not, she stays with the group, warning the others to ready themselves.

_I sure hope this works.  If it proves to be intent on harming the others, then it will let me go unnoticed.  I can then sneak behind it and offer aid in what way I can.  If it does notice me, and comes after me, then at least the others will have a clear view of it as it has to cross the road to get to me.  Earth Hammer here has proven his worth, and I am sure his strong legs can get me out of danger in a second._

The thoughts race through her mind, hoping that she has made the right decision.  Hide +12, Move Silently +13


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 22, 2004)

*Receiving Ashlies warning, Heliad starts preparing himself, making sure his mace is at hand, ready to be drawn.  He shifts on his horse, preparing to fall back if necessary, but at the same time being ready if there should be more from the front.

"By Pelor's grace we should be clear of these creatures without violence.  IS this pilgramage being dogged by ill luck or is this another sending by the one who sent his minions against these good folk before?"  His words are soft and spoken for himself alone, no need to frighten the pilgrims!


----------



## Jolmo (Sep 22, 2004)

*Kani has taken his duty of protecting the caravan very seriously and always stays vigilant. At Ashlie's warning he tenses and tries to see the creature as well, while still casting glances around for anything else approaching.*

*He keeps his long spear in hand, but if the creature approaches and indeed looks like an hostile animal, he will put his free hand to his mouth, sounding an odd highpitched whistle through it, casting 'calm animals'.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2004)

*Fianna senses highten at Ashile's warning.  She reins Amarine in a little close to the caravan checking all dircetions for any other unusual movement.  Placing her free hand on her hip she checks her scimitar, and her sling at the small of her back.  Breathing a tiny sigh, Fianna checks the surrounding area again.*

_Doreena is near, following and watching.  She will be of help if we come under attack._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

*There's a pulse of fear from Doreena in the druid's mind, as if Fianna's thoughts had summoned her.  Whatever is out there, Doreena considers a threat.  She gets the impression it's something big and "not right."*

*Ashlies slips into the underbrush, disappearing into the bushes.  She only gets a fleeting glimpse as the creature dashes by, but it seems to be something rather like a white wolf, but moving far too fast.  Its limbs seem long and lean, impossibly so for a normal wolf, and its clawed feet barely touch the ground.  It does seem to be alone, however.*

*Suddenly the wind springs into a vengeful fury, walls of wind cutting the road and thrashing the trees.  With a bound that lands in mid-air, a huge wolf leaps from the trees and brush, giving a bone-chilling howl.  Kani tries to calm the creature, but it becomes apparent that this wolf is no ordinary animal...*


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 27, 2004)

Looking at the wolf, Heliad decides to try and place something between it and the caravan, and so he starts casting (Stopping his horse first!)

ooc:  Starts casting summon monster 1 for a celestial fire beetle


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 27, 2004)

Seeing that the creature passed her unnoticed, Ashile stays hidden.  Suddenly the wind gathers and the wolf springs out at the caravan.  Seizing the opportunity, Ashlie takes her chance, whispering into the horses ears in Elven, "Come my friend, let us deal with this creature swiftly!"

Hopefully she can strike before it realizes that it is somewhat surrounded.  She suddenly realizes that this creature is not the usual wolf, and does not know if Earth Hammer will hold steady in this battle.  She grips her shortbow even tighter, looking around for what to do.  Reluctantly, she knows that she must do something quickly and dismounts Earth Hammer.  She then sees if she is within range, and if so (within 30'), she let's an arrow fly at the creature from her hiding spot.  AttBon+5, 1d6dmg, x3 and if she gets a sneak attack for attacking from hiding and within 30', add 1d6 dmg.

If she is not within 30', she quietly moves with the cover of the brush and trees to a place where she can snipe at the creature from her hiding spot.  Move Silently +13, Hide +12.

Her dog will stay by her, watching her moves and waiting for her orders.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2004)

* Feeling the tension from her wolf sister, Fianna lets out a long High-pitched whistle calling Doreena to her side.  As the Doreena reaches the caravan the creature breaks through the brush startling both Druid and wolf.  *


----------



## Jolmo (Sep 27, 2004)

_What kind of beast is that?_

_It mustn't get to the caravan!_

*Keeping his eyes on the threat, Kani maneuvers Rockhoof between the wolf and the caravan and readies himself to use his spear should it charge.*

[ooc - Knowledge (nature): +8 to identify it]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

*Kani remembers tales of wolves of the elements, avatars of small gods or the more fundemental elemental powers.  This one seems to be one of the cloud wolves, an avatar of wind and sky.*

*Doreena flies from the brush to Fianna's side as Ashlie launches her assalt.  Bending her bow from the cover of the woodlands, she lets it fly, lodging between the wolf's ribs, drawing a terrible howl from it.  It focuses its wrath on her, howling at her, bringing terrible winds to bear on her.  Ashlie leaps back out of the way as vegetation shreads around her.*

*Heliad's fire beetle, its carapace glimmering with gold and an aura of goodness about it, appears in a flash of brilliant light.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 6, 2004)

Ashlie continues hiding, letting the vegetation all around her continue in it's fury.  She then peers out to see if the wolf is still there, and lets another arrow fly. She will try to stay as hidden as possible.

AttBon+5, 1d6dmg, x3 
 Move Silently +13, Hide +12.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2004)

*Fianna will keep a hand on her scimitar in its place at her hip; keeping her wolf sister close she will stay near the caravan.  Checking her sling at the small of her back.  Should the creature attack she will do what she can with the sling, before drawing blood.*


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 7, 2004)

_Could it be... an avatar? We mustn't make it curse the caravan._

*"Wait!", Kani says, loud enough for the other defenders to hear, while holding up his hand.*

*He continues in Auran, hoping that the wolf will be intelligent and calm enough to understand: "Wait! Why are you here?"*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2004)

*At the sound of Auran words, the wolf halts its assult, and turns its baleful gaze on Kani.*

"I was told by a petitioner that my enemies could be found here.  But what enemy treats with their attacker?" the wolf demands in a voice like rolling thunder, responding to Kani in Auran.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 7, 2004)

*Kani stands passively while the wolf talks, neither threatening it or being cowed*

"We are just passing and wish no enemies." Kani responds in Auran. "We will defend the caravan. But perhaps they are not your enemies, who are?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2004)

"They are creatures of the earth-god, his stink is heavy upon them.  Can you tell me they do not seek to eradicate my kind?" the wolf demands.  The pilgrims have scattered to hide themselves and stay out of the way.  The few faces that can be seen look afraid.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 7, 2004)

*Ashlie*

Ashlie halts her arrow attack and waits to see what this animal's actions are.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 7, 2004)

"I think they would not seek to kill you all, they wish for an old order, but you have been in all orders. Still, I suppose the pilgrims are your enemies, and so we must fight."

*Unless the wolf says otherwise, Kani will once again raise his voice and say "Fight again! It serves Air." in common.*

*After that, he urges Rockhoof forward, charging the wolf*

Ride +2, DC 5 and DC 10 to fight with two-handed weapon while Rockhoof attacks
Kani: Masterwork spear +5 (1d8+1, x3); AC 12
Rockhoof: Hoof +5 (1d4+3); AC 12


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 8, 2004)

If possible, Ashlie would have a ready aciton to attack the wolf if need be.  If not, then she will attack at the command of the others.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2004)

"_You_ are not my enemy, ice-child.  Nor is the dust-born who arrowed me.  These cowards hiding are my enemies.  Why do they not raise a hand against me?" the wolf demands, glaring at the hidden pilgrims with a glare fit to set the bushes on fire.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 8, 2004)

"We are bound to protect them, bound to be their hand. Such is _this_ order." Kani replies, showing no remorse at fighting for another's cause.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

"Then their hand will _die!_" the wolf snarls, launching another screaming attack of wind at Kani this time.  He easily dodges out of the way, but it could easily shread the flesh from a man's bones if he didn't move fast enough.  

*Kani urges Rockhoof forward, stabbing the wolf with his spear.  Rockhoof is unable to rear high enough to slash at him with his hooves though.  Ashlie lets an arrow fly, but it goes high, skimming through the tree branches.  Fianna lets loose a sling bullet, but it glances off the wolf's hide.  Heliad charges forward on his horse Juniper, giving the wolf a solid crack with his mace.  The wolf howls in pain, and Dorenna sends up an answering howl.*

[OOC - Kani hits a 16 for 6 points of damage.  Rockhoof misses with a 10.  Ashlie misses with a 10.  Fianna misses with a 14.  Heliad hits with a 18 for 7 points of damage.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 14, 2004)

Ashlie quickly takes the initiative and stands out from the trees, shooting another arrow at the creature and immediately.  She then commands her dog to attack the creature as well.


5 foot step to clear the trees, Handle Animal +2, Shortbow AttBonus +4, (+5 if w/in 30ft), 1d6 Dmg, x3, move action to command dog.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

*Psst, what are Fianna, Kani, and Heliad doing?  If no response by tomorrow at this time, I'm putting people on autopilot.*


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 20, 2004)

*More comfortable fighting on his own legs than from the back of Rockhoof, Kani slips to the ground before once again stabbing his spear at the wolf.*

*Kani, Melee Atk:* +2 (1d8+1, x3, masterwork spear); AC is still 12 after charging.
*Rockhoof, Full Attack:* 2 hooves +3 melee (1d4+3) and bite +0 melee (1d3+1); AC is still 12 after charging.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2004)

*Fianna will stay close to the wagons.  She will let loose more sling bullets as needed to deter the creature from approaching any closer to the wagons.  If the creature does advance she will let Dorenna loose to defend Fianna and the wagons.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 21, 2004)

*Heliad moves in closer to the combatants, letting his summonsed fire beetle attack the creature.  He casts _sanctuary_ on himself, preparing to move to heal any who may need help.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

*The cloud wolf howls again in pain, and with an abrupt turn, runs up into the sky.  Kani is left bereft of his target, but Fianna targets and lets loose a sling bullet.  It flies hard and true, stinging the wolf on his hindquarters.  Heliad's fire beetle pops into existance, and chitters angrily at the retreating wolf, while Heliad protects himself.  Ashlie shoots at the cloud wolf, but her arrow goes wide and to the right.*

[OOC - Wolf retreats at full speed, he's about 160 feet up in the air and fading fast.  Fianna hit a 21 for 3 points of damage, Kani delays, Heliad casts, Ashlie misses with a 10.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 24, 2004)

Ahlie watches as the beast takes flight.  "What the hell did you say to it?" she asks Kani.

She knocks another arrow, scanning the sky to see if the wolf returns.  She is readying another attack on the creature, should it return.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 24, 2004)

*Kani looks at the retreating wolf, deciding that it is unlikely to return immediately.*

When Ashile asks him, he responds offhandedly: "He asked us to give up our charges. I refused." Continuing with more importance in his voice, he says:  "He came as Old Oak warned, as Air fighting Earth. More may come."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2004)

" Well. we will just have to be ready won't we?"  Fianna replies to Kani's comment about there being more creatures to come.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 25, 2004)

"In any case, we better get moving."  Ashlie then mounts Earth Hammer and begins to get the group ready to move again.  Nearing Father Parab, she simply says, "It is gone....for now.  We will be on the lookout for it should it decide to return.  But for now, we must get underway."

She moves with the group, and nears Kani and says, "What else did it say?  I appears that you have come at an opportune time.  It is good to have another in this endeavor."

Realizing that her dog is growling at the presence of the wolf.  With a quick command, she reverts to Halflinh, knowing that should be enough, she says, "HEEL!"  As the dog finally accepts the presence of the wolf, Ashlie turns her attention back to Kani.  She instinctively scratches the back of Earth Hammers ears, as she has found he tends to like that.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 25, 2004)

*_It left, with no harm to anyone.  Praise to Pelor!_

"I am glad that beast is gone.  we must be vigilant or else we will fail in our charge to these peaceful pilgrims."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2004)

*Hearing an irritated growl from the riding dog Fianna lets out her long high pitched whistle to call Dorenna to her side as Ashlie commands the dog to heel.   Fianna send Dorenna to range ahead and stay vigilant.*

* Approaching Ashlie and Kani, Fianna apologizes for the wolf.*

" My apologizes, I didn’t realize she would cause discord.  I did sent her out to range ahead with instructions to alert me if anything is out the ordinary."  With that she returns to her post along side the caravan.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 25, 2004)

*At Ashlie's further prompting, Kani thinks of what more to say. Unable to come up with much more of importance, he mostly reiterates what he has already said.*

"He asked us to end our guard. He was told about the caravan and came to stop it. They conflict, as Old Oak said, the pilgrims serving Earth, the cloud wolf Air."

"We should learn more of the conflict." he adds, and looks around to see what the Father is doing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

*Father Parab is just finishing helping the others back to their wagons, and walking over to the group.*

"I can't believe this!  It's as if we're being punished for some reason," Father Parab says fiercely to the group, obviously shaken, frustrated, and intensely angry.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 29, 2004)

*Kani looks calmly at Parab for a few seconds before responding in his usual slow, unemotional voice.*

"You are. For your faith. The cloud wolf claimed Eldon-Asha would kill all his kind. He came to punish you for that. Is he correct?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

"He is an air creature.  Air and earth are opposites.  Our pilgrimage will bring power to Eldon-Asha, and hence, Earth with gain power.  Obviously, he does not want that to happen," Father Parab says, looking affronted and afraid.


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 4, 2004)

*Kani looks at Father Parab in confusion as he responds.*

"Then why are you surprised?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2004)

"We are not the only ones!  We are of a minor sect of an admitedly small god of earth.  If the creatures of air wish to stop beings from offering sacrifices and traveling on pilgrimages to the gods of the earth, why us?  Why not the Sandlord, or the Umber King, or even Grumbar?  They are far more powerful gods of earth than Eldon-Asha," Father Parab explains.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 5, 2004)

"Is there some air god your deity may have offended?  Perhaps these attacks are from as small a deity and the servants being sent to stop us indicative of the power of the opposing god?"


*Heliad looks at Father Parab.

"Sometimes the alliances and arguments of the gods get fought by the followers rather than in any direct confrontation."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 5, 2004)

Ashlie simply continues riding, listening, but letting the others more adept at talking speak with Father Parab.  She glances a few times skyward, just out of a reaction to the wolf flying away.  

_We should get moving.  I would not want to face more of those creatures in the open._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> "Is there some air god your deity may have offended?  Perhaps these attacks are from as small a deity and the servants being sent to stop us indicative of the power of the opposing god?"
> 
> *Heliad looks at Father Parab.
> 
> "Sometimes the alliances and arguments of the gods get fought by the followers rather than in any direct confrontation."



  *Father Parab sighs.*  

"This I know.  It is possible that Eldon-Asha has made an offense, but if so, He has not deigned to let His servants know of it.  Come, let us leave this place before other creatures come to find us.  There is something I will speak to all of you later."

*Traveling swiftly, wishing to leave the cloud wolf and any brethern he may have, the caravan goes quickly into the countryside.  You know you are within days of your destination, which could account for the increase in attacks.*

*Later than evening, Father Parab calls all of you together at his campfire, along with the pregnant woman Marna.*

"There is something I should tell you now, a reason for which we have been attacked on this journey.  I believe it is because the nature of our pilgrimage.  Marna's child was fathered by a creature of elemental earth, not by any mortal creature, and she has had visions that lead us to believe her child must be born at the shrine of Eldon-Asha so that it may be dedicated to Him," the priest says carefully, with a comforting arm around the young woman.  She stares at the ground, her arms wrapped around her swollen belly.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 8, 2004)

*Heliad looks at Father Parab, then looks at Marna.

"What kind of elemental creature is the father of the child?  For the creatures of air to be out to stop the birth of the child, one would think that its birth must be significant and cause them problems."


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 10, 2004)

*Kani looks consideringly at Marna, trying to decide what changes this brings.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2004)

*Fianna sits quietly listening to the Father's story and wondering what this new development will bring.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

*Marna is quiet for a moment, and then finally speaks up.*

"The father...  I was in my garden, tending to my vegetables.  I saw a man approach, but his skin was made of soil, and I could see rocks poking out like bones.  I felt very much at peace, and I heard a voice telling me that I was to be blessed.  He took me, like a man does a woman, and then simply vanished back into the earth.  When I told Father Parab, he knew we had to make the pilgrimage when I was close to being due," she explains softly.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*Fianna listens with wonder in her eyes and on her face.  She did not know such things were possible.*  

_How can the earth rise up and taken the form of a man and be initmate with a woman.  _ 

*Fianna is tempted to ask, but thinks better of it when she sees the look in Marna's eyes.*


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Marnas story does not move Kani much, he knows there is much that he doesn't know, and he quickly sums up what this particular piece of knowledge means to him.*

_So, Marnas unborn is the probable target, then we know where to focus our protection if needed._

"We will defend her." Kani says to Parab.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 19, 2004)

"An, uh, intersting way for the Earth to manifest to create a child.  But it would show why the creatures of Air are out to stop you from reaching the place of pilgramage.  Evidently your child must be a force for the Eart deeity at some point in time.

Yes, we will do what we can to protect you but I wonder...."

* He looks around and then continues

"Father Parab, would it be possible for us to separate Marba from the main group.  Gte her to the site of the pilgramage at a rapid rate rather than at the pace of this caravan rife with women and children?  We would be able to travel faster and get her to safety sooner."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

*Father Parab converses quietly with Marna for a moment, and then both nod.*

"That may be safest.  I have no special insight into the future, I am simply guided by tradition, so the attention of the creatures of air takes me be surprise.  Usually such champions of the elements are born all at once.  It may be that someone is trying to tip the balance.  But Marna will be safe in your care, and we will defend ourselves the best we can," Parab says finally.  He will draw you a map with a more direct, cross-country route to the shrine of Eldon-Asha.


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 22, 2004)

Kani is ready to leave at once, and sits quietly until the others are as well.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

* Fianna sits queitly awaiting instruction,  She will go where she is needed.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 30, 2004)

"Our charge was to take the Pilgrims to the site.  If Father Parab agrees with this new plan, then it his his decision.  I would rather have one wagon, with a driver to take as well, for the woman can not be taken on horseback in her condition.  With the loss of a wagon, Father Parab may not agree to this.  BUt it's his decision.  We are only here to protect and aid in what way we can."

Ashlie then takes her position near the middle of the convoy, glancing back and up to the skies.  Something does not sit well with her.


----------



## Ghostknight (Dec 1, 2004)

*Heliad nods at Ashlie's words.  Turning to Father Parab he asks

"Father Parab, do you have a spare wagon to transport Marna on?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 3, 2004)

*Father Parab shakes his head with regret.*

"We do have one, but the path I have marked for you is only suitable for horseback.  A wagon could not go the way you do, and would only slow you down.  I will give Marna one of our mares, one with an easy gait.  Please, the sooner you go, the safer Marna will be," he urges.


----------



## Ghostknight (Dec 3, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Father Parab shakes his head with regret.*
> 
> "We do have one, but the path I have marked for you is only suitable for horseback.  A wagon could not go the way you do, and would only slow you down.  I will give Marna one of our mares, one with an easy gait.  Please, the sooner you go, the safer Marna will be," he urges.




Heliad looks at Father Parab.

"Very well, I will do my best to see to her needs on the trail and to ensure the baby comes to no harm.  Perhaps it would be best for our group to leave now to ensure the safety of the rest if you."

Heliad bows to Father Parab and looks around the grou before calling out

"Everyone ready to move on?  Let us be going on our way."


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 3, 2004)

Kani doesn't respond, but makes ready to ride as Heliad does.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2004)

*Fianna just nods as she mounts up and gives whistle to bring Doreena within her line of sight.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 6, 2004)

Ashlie calls out to Shilo, instructing the dog to guard the pregnant woman.  If harm should try to find her, Shilo would be able to warn the others, in case they are not aware. 

"Yes Heliad, let us be on our way quickly.  I would rather have the woman safe sooner rather than later."

She spurs her horse on, in Elven, saying, "Your true test of your nature may soon come.  I will do all my best to keep you safe..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

*Earth Hammer seems to respond to Ashlie's words, prancing proudly over the rough ground as the group travels straight as an arrow to Eldon-Asha's shrine.  The trail leads them through woods, over creeks, around thorny blackberry thickets, and finally over rough hills and broken earth.  You keep close to the ground, avoiding places where the wind blows swiftly, doing everything you can to keep from attracting the attention of the creatures of air.*

*Twice you manage to avoid packs of the cloud wolves by hiding in thick brush or caves while they gallop by overhead.  Marna seems quite distressed, but doesn't make a word of complaint during the difficult journey.  Most of the camps are cold, to avoid the smoke that could attract attention.  It is almost another four days before you come to the entrance to the shrine, sheltered inside a cave.  The door is massive, carved with odd bulbous shapes, almost like river-worn rock.  Curious runes are carved into it, following the flowing shapes of the door.  Marna traces these with a finger, and slowly translates the words aloud.*

_"Eldon-Asha, earth and time held sway,
Drawn from the depths, sweeps all doubt away,
Blood calls blood, father calls son,
Bring forth the child, His will be done."_

*After she speaks, Marna takes a few steading breaths, and turns to the others.*

"Father Parab said the door would be difficult to open... he thought we would all be here.  There's some kind of trick catch or something... I just forgot where it was," she says apologetically, tears in her eyes.

*Behind you, the wind picks up with a scream over the rolling plains.  Or is it more than a scream?*


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 14, 2004)

*Kani stands thinking on her words for a time before speaking*

_Drawn from the depths, child of earth and time... A gem? Or her actual child? But Parab mentioned no special gem, and the child hasn't been here before._

"A riddle? You passed here before?"

*Kani goes back to staring blankly ahead and thinking almost before he has finished speaking*

_Maybe it is just a hidden switch, or something in the ground here_

*Suddenly, Kani gets down on all fours and scurries around poking at the ground with his fingers, seeing if something could be burried there*

[OOC: Search +2]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2004)

*Correctly assuming that a shrine to the earth god would have a trigger of some sorts on the ground, Kani carefully searches about.  He finds a curious black pebble, and gives it a push.  The door swings open with a faint creak, revealing a damp and musty cave-mouth, black as pitch.  Those able to see in the dark can tell there are stairs gently carved into the downward-sloping path, but there are no brackets for torches.*

"No, I have not passed here before, this was written long before I was born," Marna says, her hand at her throat as she looks into the dark.  Above you the wind screams more loudly...


----------



## Ghostknight (Dec 17, 2004)

* Heliad looks intot the cave and at the pregnant woman.

"I dont like the sounds of the screams on the wind.  It makes me tink that the air gods have unfinished business here and send something against us.  Let us go down into the shrine, I believe the Earth gods would want the child born below."

*He takes a sunrod out of his packet and strikes it, btinging light for them to go down into the earth.  Gently he takes Marna's hand.

"Perhaps somebody should go before us to warn of dangers on the stairs."

ooc:  Heliad will wait and see if anyone volunteers to go ahead of them, if not he will lead Marna into the shrine.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2004)

* Fianna looks to the sky.  The wind is making her uncomfortable.*

" I will go first." she offers.  Giving a whistle she calls Doreena to her.  She will have the wolf stay near and protect the mounts.


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 17, 2004)

*Kani gets up and goes over to the mouth of the cave, scanning the ground and sky for wolves or other creatures while waiting for the others to deem the stairs safe.*

_Shoudn't be any danger to us from the shrine. But horses wouldn't be safe outside._

"Bring horses down?" he asks back to the others.

[ooc - Would the horses be able to go down there?]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2004)

*The doorway looks awfully low and steep for horses.  They would probably be more comfortable out here.  With Doreena guarding them, they should be fairly safe.  Weeks of traveling in the wolf's presence, combined with Fianna working to smooth the way, have given the animals an uneasy peace between traditional predator and prey.*

OOC - Any further preparations?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ashlie - Dust Genasi*

Ashlie looks into the entrance, and moves forward.  She calls to Shilo, telling him to watch over the animals.


"I think I might be best suited for going first."   With that, she moves towards the front, as silently as possible.  She tries to spot anything out of the ordinary and listen for anything lurking in this area.

Hide +12, Move Silently +13, Listen +4, Spot +2

She will take out her shortbow, just in case.  Her dealings with caves and dungeons always warranted this kind of action.  She will check for any traps first, near the doorway and then again at the steps.  Search +7


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 27, 2004)

*Fianna steps back and holds her hand out to her side as if motioning Ashlie through.*

"If you wish to lead, then by all means." She says with a slight bow of her head and a glance down into the dark.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 29, 2004)

*Descending into the depths, you find that your torches seem to have difficulty in pushing back the darkness.  You press on downward into the depths of the earth, the scent of raw earth, moisture, and wet clay thick in your nostrils.  The stairways finally ends in a beaten earth path through a rough-hewn tunnel, the rock walls slick with a layer of damp clay.*

*Before you, the path disappears into darkness, and suddenly yawns into an abyss as a geyser of boiling hot water erupts from the floor.  Ashlie jerks herself away from the spray before it can hurt her, and skips backward from the puddle of slippery mud.  The geyser continues to slam into the ceiling, making the very walls vibrate, and filling the air with thick steam.  It's nearly impossible to see to the other side.  What will you do?*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 5, 2005)

Ashlie watches the geyser curiously.  She then gathers her resolve, and begins searching the immediate area for anything that would have triggered the geyser to react.  Search +7 on the ground, in the puddle of mud if need be.

Her darkvision seems to not be able to let her see as clearly as she would have hoped in this place.  Perhaps there is something else here that is preventing her vision to work correctly.

"I think it best that we move slowly, as there may be more of these geysers waiting to react to intruders.  I will try to find a way to disable them, or to bypass them while we move on.  If not, then I would suggest that if any of you have a shield, we may be able to divert its flow long enough to grant us passage."

Ashlie would like to know how wide the geyser opening is, and what the water temperature is, such as warm, hot, scalding, etc...


----------



## Ghostknight (Jan 11, 2005)

"I worry about the baby coming in this environment.  But I will invoke Pelor's protection onto the child as it is born, but in the meantime we need to get Marna to where she can be safe and have the borth in peace."

*He stays close to Marna and tries to keep a close watch on the ground, looking for any telltale holes that would be indicative of a geyser and possible harm to the Marna.  He takes "Sun's Draught" from his backpack, readying it in his hand in case it is needed.

ooc:  If the geyser is not too hot (so merely boiling or so...) Heliad casts Endure elements on Marna so she can pass through without harm.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

*The geyser is just short of boiling hot, and would cause terrible burns to anyone trying to force their way through it.  And it is not just the temperature that would cause pain, but the sheer force of the water itself.  Ashlie carefully examines the floor as best she can in a shower of hot water and the growing clouds of steam, but can see no plates in the floors or other obvious triggers for the geyser.*

*Just as she realizes this, the geyser suddenly stops.  All around you is the thick and hot steam, opaque and very hard to see though.  Somewhere in it, you hear a faint hiss and a rattle, as if from a serpant...*


----------



## Ghostknight (Jan 24, 2005)

*Hearing the rattle Heliad casts _Sanctuary _ on Marna to ensure her safety.  He then draws his heavy mace, awaiting the appearance of the monster.


----------



## Jolmo (Jan 25, 2005)

*When the others have all started down the stairs, Kani follows, trying to pull the hidden door close behind him before continuing down the stairs.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2005)

*Out of the darkness comes a slick and wet-sounding slither.  Heliad protects his charge by putting her within the prayers of Pelor, while the others prepare.  Kani had gotten the door shut behind them to minimize surprises from behind, so the only sounds of something else are coming from in front.*

*The steam coaleses into a large serpent, large enough for its head to brush the roof.  It glares at you with white eyes, and speaks in a hissing voice.*

"Who dares approach the shrine in these troubled times?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Feb 2, 2005)

Heliad steps forward, looking straight at the serpent

"We bring the one who bears the child of the Earth God, we bring her to birth here in the relam of the childs father, safe from the creatures of the air that seek to harm it, that have hunted us all on our way here.  We beg you to make it safe for her to pass, we beg you to help us bring her to safety so the child may be born and fulfill its destiny."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2005)

"The token you bring is true, and you bear it with courage.  Pass and be welcomed, we will guard the way behind you," the serpant says, bowing its head to the group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

*Beyond the steam-serpent, the corridor stretches onward into the earth, burrowing down and down and down like the home of some fantastic beast.  Eventually a golden red light is seen at the end of the tunnel.  The light comes from the shrine of Eldon-Asha itself.  It is a smooth-walled cave, places to sit carved out by dripping water, higher basis holding clear water to drink from.  At the front of the shrine is an opening into a chamber beyond, a chamber where golden-red molten rock flows upward, but not outward, lighting the chamber.  It is not overly warm here, only pleasently so, and Marna sighs in abject relief as she sees the shrine.*


----------



## Jolmo (Feb 6, 2005)

*With big clear drops slowly forming and trailing down his skin, Kani looks uncomfortable with the heat. Regardless of that, he stays close to the others, looking around for any living beings.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Feb 7, 2005)

Heliad looks at Marna with concern.  He covers the shrine with his blanket and anything else he can find to soften it and make her comfortable before seating her.  Using his knowledge of healing he checks on her and make sure she is ok.  He examines her thoroughly, checking on the progress of the birth and how near to her time she is.

"Be comforted marna.  here you are in the bowels of a shrine deicated to your childs father, surely he will not allow harm to come to you or your child.  Relax and let the time of the birth come naturally, in the meantime...."

His vice trails off and he offers her some water and bread.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 7, 2005)

* Fianna stays near Marna in case she is needed whne it come time to have her child.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2005)

*Marna seems to be in good health, and murmurs in appreciation for the care given to her.  However, Heliad notices something strange.  Marna was about a month away from giving birth the last time he checked.  But now her womb seems to be growing ever so slightly right before his eyes, as if the power of earth is infusing her.  She could give birth at any time.  Marna seems unaware of this, and murmurs prayers to Eldon-Asha as she rests.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Feb 8, 2005)

*Heliad pulls Fiana to the side, alowing Marna to rest.  In a soft voice he speaks to her,
"All is not as it seems.  The babies growth seems to be accelerating evn as she lies there.  The birth will be soon and the others are not yet here.  I am a healer but I still worry about our being alone, deep in the bowels of the earth with no one else nearby."  

*He returns to her side, checking contnuously on the growth of her belly and the now iminnent birth of the child.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2005)

*Fianna nods slowly as she listen to Heliad.  She looks to the woman wondering how it is possible for child within her to grow at such a speed.*

" I will do what I can with my small amount of healing skills to assist you."

*She also returns to Marna's side.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 21, 2005)

*Helida and Fianna tend to Marna, while others wait and watch.  The earth itself rumbles and begins to groan, swaying beneath everyone's feet.  With a loud roar, a semblance of a face appears in the fall of lava, the face of a powerful man.*

"*Who brings the chosen one to my temple?*" it asks in a voice more felt in the bones than heard.


----------



## Ghostknight (Feb 23, 2005)

* Heliad looks at the bowing.

I am Heliad, servant of Pelor.  I have helped to bring this woman here, though the forces of air would have stopped us.  Protect her, let her child arrive in peace and tranquility. 

*He stands, knowing that if the god of earth disproves he will die, but he believes in Pelor's protection, and the wish of a father to protect a  child.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2005)

"*Sun-servant, you have brought death to my door!  Servants of air follow you, and my own guardians are hard-pressed to keep them from the mother of my son.  You will keep them from entering the shrine, or I will have the earth swallow you up!*" Eldon-Asha roars.  Beneath the bone-rumbling anger and righteousness, everyone detects a hint of panic and fear.


----------



## Ghostknight (Feb 28, 2005)

"I will protect her, not because you order it, but because it is the will of Pelor that the innocent are protected.  I will do what I can to protect this woman and her unborn child"

*He removes his weapon, preparing himself for battle, knowing that this may well be his last stand.

"Anyone coming wth me?"

*So saying he prepares for anything that may enter the shrine, singing hymns to Pelor all the time.


----------



## Jolmo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Having stood silent but attentive while the god spoke, Kani grunts agreeingly and readies his finest shortspear for throwing, while holding his longer one in his off hand. He then starts moving back towards the entrance of the shrine, listening for any signs of the wolves approaching.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2005)

*Going back into the hallway, you can hear the terrible sounds of battle coming from further up the hallway.  The steam-serpent is making good its promise to guard the way, but apparently it is not enough.  It sounds as if a storm is making its way down the corridor, with growls of thunder and flashes of lightning.  As it rounds the bend, you see it, a living storm, filling the corridor with lightning, thunder, and thick, choaking clouds.  There seems to almost be a malevolent face within the cloud...*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 3, 2005)

Ashlie speaks up this time, having let the more vocal follower of Pelor talk before.  "You will not get to the child and mother!"  She then throws a rock at the base of the cloud, hoping that it will be enough.  Her bow is at the ready, but she instead flings the rock as quickly as she can.

Ranged attack, +4 to hit the sqaure directly in front of the cloud.  Thunderstone.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 8, 2005)

*Heliad shifts his mace in his hands.

"In Pelor's name begone.  This is not your place, you trespass and threaten the innocent!"

He steps forward, waiting for the creatire to come closer for him to attack, he prepares himself, looking at the lightning and thunder within.

_Ahh, a pity I used Pelor's might to summon assistance earlier this day, but I will do what I can against this darkness._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2005)

*The storm cloud bellows to fill the small space with its voice, Ashlie's stone seeming to send it into some kind of fit.  Lightning crackles from its body, causing the hair on everyone's head to stand up, but causing no harm.  In the other room, Marna suddenly gasps with the beginning of labor.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 11, 2005)

_I should be there, helping her in her labour, yet I stand here fighting against a stormcloud!_ 

"Again I say to you, begone, leave this place and all in it.  It is not yours nor your right to be here! "

*He shifts his stance, making sure he is ready to hit out should the storm cloud advance or attempt to reach the other room.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 11, 2005)

"Don't worry about Marna I am here with her, just take care of that cloud"

*Fianna yells from the shrine room.  She tries to make Marna as comfortable as possible.*


----------



## Jolmo (Mar 11, 2005)

*Unsure of how such an enemy can be fought, Kani moves up to stand next to Heliad and tries throwing his spear at the center of the cloud.*

[ooc: Throw MW shortspear +1, 1d6+1 damage

Ghostknight, I think some days passed since you summoned the boar, if that's what you referred to.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 15, 2005)

Ashlie sees the fit that she has caused the stormcloud, and immediately continues the assualt.  Words are not spoken, for she knows full well that they would be useless.  She grabs her Shortbow, and commences firing at the creature.  


Shortbow AttBonus +4, (+5 if w/in 30ft), 1d6 Dmg, x3


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

*Ashlie wastes no time, and fires off an arrow into the center of the dangerous cloud.  It pierces it clean through, and lightning begins to dribble from it like blood.  The stormcloud seems to explode into action, with ear-shattering thunder echoing through the corridor and bolts of the lightning searing through the party.  Every dives to the side, avoiding the worst of it, but scortch marks and bleeding ears mark its passage.*

*Kani shifts his grasp on his shortspear and heaves it directly into the cloud.  He scores a direct hit, dispersing much of the cloud.  More lightning-blood pours to the ground, as his shortspear remains lodged in the wound.  Heliad remains ready to attack if the cloud advances, but for now it merely hovers in the hall.*

*Within the sanctum, Marna screams with the onset of labor.  Fianna assists her, but its obvious the child is huge, far larger than any normal baby.  She may need healing to give birth without the child ripping her in twain.*

Inititive:

Ashlie - 21
Stormcloud - 20
Heliad - 14
Kani - 11
Fianna - 8

Ashlie hits a 22 for 6 points of damage.  Stormcloud emits a blast of thunder and lightning.  Everyone makes their saves and takes 3 points of sonic damage and 7 points of electricity damage.  Kani throws a shortspear, confirms a crit with a 15 and deals 14 points of damage.  Heliad delays.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 14, 2005)

"Quick!  She needs help, we should be able to hold this thing back." Ashlie shouts out, hopefully taking care to aim well yet again.

Shortbow AttBonus +4, (+5 if w/in 30ft), 1d6 Dmg, x3


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

OOC - Since this game is dying, I'm going to wrap this up before it begins to fester...

*Fianna pours healing magic into Marna, helping her body through the birth of a god's child.  Outside the sanctum, the stormcloud advances into the arrows, spear, and mace of the thre defenders.  Ashlie's arrow finds its mark, wounding it further, while Kani and Heliad rush the wounded thing.  Kani's spear pierces it through, while Heliad's mace crushes it to the ground.  With a final ear-splitting boom, the stormcloud implodes in a flash of lightning, leaving the stink of ozone in the air.  When hearing finally returns, you can hear the lusty cry of a newborn child.*

*Running back into the sanctum you see Marna cradling a huge babe with skin like the stone walls.  His face is chisled and perfect, his form strong and sturdy.  The face of Eldon-Asha forms in the fall of molten rock again, this time bearing an expression of serenity.*

"You have aided me and my heir, and I shall not forget such courage and devotion.  You have been marked as friends of the earth, and the earth will always shelter you.  I present to you my heir, Tor-Eldon!" Eldon-Asha says with pride, as Marna shows the child to you.

*Marna recovers quickly from her difficult birth, and within a week's time the rest of the pilgrims arrive with your friends leading the way.  Father Parab is overjoyed for Marna, and grants her saviors a blessing, as well as a substantial amount of gold for the hardships they had to suffer.  Flush with success, the aid of the earth, and the confidence of a difficult job well done, the newly-made heroes strode off to their last adventure.*

~Fin


----------

